# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2020



## Duarte Sousa (1 Dez 2020 às 12:05)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Mammatus (1 Dez 2020 às 12:38)

Boa tarde,

Dia de sol radioso a marcar o início do Inverno climatológico.
Sigo com 16.4ºC e vento fraco a moderado de ENE.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Dez 2020 às 13:03)

Boa tarde, 

Este 1ºdia  de Dezembro, começou logo com sol, e agora até está já bem ameno.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Dez 2020 às 17:05)

Dia de céu limpo e vento nem senti-lo. 

Novembro parece-me que terminou acima da média em relação à precipitação. 
Vamos a ver o que o suposto mês mais chuvoso do ano nos aguarda.


----------



## MSantos (1 Dez 2020 às 17:13)

Boas!

Depois de uma ausência por motivos de força maior (fui pai ), estou de volta ao fórum.

Depois de uns dias mais Outonais hoje tivemos um dia de Sol e bem ameno, isto na antecâmara de um novo período frio e húmido que começará dentro de poucos dias.


----------



## StormRic (1 Dez 2020 às 17:38)

Céu limpo, muda o mês e muda radicalmente a circulação.

Resumo de Novembro aqui: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...a-de-portugal-2020.10243/pagina-9#post-810124


----------



## joralentejano (1 Dez 2020 às 17:46)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Depois de uma ausência por motivos de força maior (fui pai ), estou de volta ao fórum.
> 
> Depois de uns dias mais Outonais hoje tivemos um dia de Sol e bem ameno, isto na antecâmara de um novo período frio e húmido que começará dentro de poucos dias.


Off topic:
Muitos Parabéns!  Sorte e saúde para todos, abraço


----------



## StormRic (1 Dez 2020 às 19:12)

Que diferença entre anteontem, ontem e hoje:




























Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## almeida96 (1 Dez 2020 às 19:50)

Dezembro iniciou com muito sol e temperatura agradável. A máxima chegou aos *20,1ºC. *Por agora 14,9ºC.

Novembro acabou com *107,5 mm, *praticamente na média (- 4 mm).


----------



## Toby (1 Dez 2020 às 19:54)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Depois de uma ausência por motivos de força maior (fui pai ), estou de volta ao fórum.
> 
> Depois de uns dias mais Outonais hoje tivemos um dia de Sol e bem ameno, isto na antecâmara de um novo período frio e húmido que começará dentro de poucos dias.


----------



## Toby (1 Dez 2020 às 19:59)

Este mês está a começar bem! 20.9°


----------



## João Pedro (1 Dez 2020 às 21:19)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Depois de uma ausência por motivos de força maior (fui pai ), estou de volta ao fórum.
> 
> Depois de uns dias mais Outonais hoje tivemos um dia de Sol e bem ameno, isto na antecâmara de um novo período frio e húmido que começará dentro de poucos dias.


Pai de um ou de uma futuro/o meteolouco/a? Nada de deixar a informação a meio, então... 
Parabéns!  Aproveita as muitas noites sem dormir que se seguem


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Dez 2020 às 22:59)

Bom dia,
Hoje o dia foi bem soalheiro e ameno, parecendo quase um dia de primavera. De facto, a temperatura de dia foi bem amena, semelhante a uma temperatura de abril. 

Entretanto descobri finalmente que o problema da estação estava na realidade relacionado com a fonte de energia - penso já ter arranjado definitivamente o problema...  

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 18,7°C
Mín: 10,8°C

Agora estão 11,7°C e céu limpíssimo. É de aproveitar os próximos dias para quem puder, já que a partir de sexta o tempo vai estar algo desagradável para fazer passeios! Venha o Inverno à séria!!!


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Dez 2020 às 09:04)

Boas,

Bem o mês de Dezembro vai entrar agitado.
Sexta feira e por aí adiante muito vento...

No mês passado terminei com 109 km/h de rajada máxima fruto da nortada violenta localizada,vamos ver este mês.

Será vento intenso generalizado em termos de território.


----------



## StormRic (2 Dez 2020 às 14:33)

Carcavelos 

19,0°C
64%
NNW 10 Km/h

Nuvens altas












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Dez 2020 às 17:44)

Hoje, a manhã começou fresca, e com a primeira geada desta temporada, aqui no vale mais acentuado, da minha terra, ás 9 horas, ainda estava bem visível, pouco depois, logo apareceu o sol, e foi mais um dia soalheiro, igual ao de ontem.
O ribeiro, já corre também, o que já é um bom sinal.


----------



## Tufao André (2 Dez 2020 às 18:05)

Dia bastante agradável, tal como ontem, com muito sol e máxima de 18ºC! 
Algumas núvens altas para a tarde.
Vento fraco ou nulo de NE.

Desce rapidamente a temperatura, a esta hora já *14ºC* e maior HR! Hoje deve ir aos 6/7ºC...


----------



## RStorm (2 Dez 2020 às 20:04)

Boa Noite 

O inverno climatológico começa soalheiro e bastante agradável para a época, com céu pouco nublado ou limpo  
As noites têm tido um acentuado arrefecimento, com as mínimas a descerem consideravelmente.  
O vento tem soprado fraco de vários quadrantes, sendo com maior incidência o quadrante W. 

Ontem: *9,8ºC / 18,1ºC *
Hoje: *6,4ºC / 17,5ºC 
*
T. Atual: *12,6ºC *
HR: 73% 
Vento: SW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## RStorm (2 Dez 2020 às 20:07)

MSantos disse:


> Depois de uma ausência por motivos de força maior (fui pai ), estou de volta ao fórum.


Muitos parabéns, felicidades e tudo de bom para vocês  Um grande abraço!


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Dez 2020 às 21:14)

Céu coberto por nuvens altas geralmente. Mínima foi boa para um início de Dezembro, *5,8ºC*.

Amanhã pode mesmo descer dos 5ºC por aqui.

PS: Se alguém vir o Auriol do LIDL à venda por favor avisem-me!


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Dez 2020 às 21:29)

Boas,

Como sempre o vento a dificultar a descida,  aliás a temperatura subiu um bocado.
13 graus.

O vale de Colares vai nos 7 graus.
A miséria de frio é tanta, que somos forçados a destacar tal valor.
Faz esta altura 8 anos que registei -6 graus  num vale do concelho de Mafra. Foi impressionante.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Dez 2020 às 21:41)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Céu coberto por nuvens altas geralmente. Mínima foi boa para um início de Dezembro, *5,8ºC*.
> 
> Amanhã pode mesmo descer dos 5ºC por aqui.
> 
> PS: Se alguém vir o Auriol do LIDL à venda por favor avisem-me!



Sim também ando atento a isso , mas agora as apostas do lidl são outras.


----------



## david 6 (2 Dez 2020 às 23:11)

hoje já tive a minha primeira geada, era pequena mas contou, minima de *0.8ºC*


----------



## Mammatus (2 Dez 2020 às 23:54)

Boa noite malta,



MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Depois de uma ausência por motivos de força maior (fui pai ), estou de volta ao fórum.
> 
> Depois de uns dias mais Outonais hoje tivemos um dia de Sol e bem ameno, isto na antecâmara de um novo período frio e húmido que começará dentro de poucos dias.



Muitos parabéns, saúde e felicidades!
Abraço 

_________________________

Extremos de ontem:
*18.9ºC* / *11.1ºC*
Céu limpo durante todo o dia e tarde bastante amena.


Quanto a hoje, destaco o aparecimento de nebulosidade alta durante a tarde que proporcionou um céu muito bonito ao anoitecer, em tons escarlate e rosado.
Finalmente algum arrefecimento nocturno a fazer jus ao período do ano, com uma mínima inferior a 10ºC, a ausência de vento a isso favoreceu.
Extremos: *18.0ºC* / *9.2ºC*

A estação de Palhais com mínimas já interessantes nas últimas duas madrugadas, *9.6ºC* e *6.1ºC*. 


Sigo com 11.9ºC e vento fraco a moderado do quadrante leste. Convinha que o vento desaparecesse, caso contrário a mínima vai andar sempre nesta casa dos 11-12ºC.


----------



## Tufao André (3 Dez 2020 às 08:53)

Bom dia malta! 

Dia começa com muito sol, mas bastante frio!! Mínima de *7ºC* como previsto! 
Vento fraco de NE, por vezes aquela brisa algo cortante que estragou a inversão, mas nada comparado com o que aí vem amanhã... 
8ºC actuais


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2020 às 09:32)

Boas,

Hoje pelas 8.00 da matina  no ponto mais frio do concelho, vale da Atrozela.
A temperatura ainda foi aos 1,0 graus.
(Este termómetro é fiável, estava muito frio mesmo) Havia geada ténue em algumas ervas. Incrível o potencial daquele vale, da me ideia deve se ao facto do vale ter naquela zona uma transição de perfil, ou seja passa de vale em U para a V, e ar frio acumula que é uma coisa doida. Saí de casa com 10 graus...


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Dez 2020 às 11:56)

Mínima de *5,6ºC*.

Agora sol em abundância, sabe bem estar na janela a sul a 'torrar'. Sem vento praticamente.

É nestas alturas que uma ventoinha no termómetro faz sentido, estação de BCC reportou já 18,3ºC. Algumas estações da Netatmo também a registar 18ºC na zona de Cascais e Sintra.

Aproveitar o sol antes que venha a chuva toda _dezembral _(e a ISO 0ºC!)


----------



## StormRic (3 Dez 2020 às 15:17)

Boa tarde

Mínima de* 8,5ºC, *entre as 7:30 e as 7:55.
A máxima já passou por aqui, *15,6ºC* à volta das 13:20, mas mantém-se a temperatura na casa dos 15ºC.

Até ao meio-dia o vento esteve sempre do quadrante NE. Subitamente passou para NW depois de uma curta quase calma de vários rumos.
Sopra agora entre os 10 e 20 Km/h, tendência de aumento mas por enquanto as rajadas não passam dos 24 Km/h.

Durante a noite a rajada máxima, de ENE, foi de *38,6 Km/h* pela 1:15.

Nuvens altas.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Dez 2020 às 15:54)

MSantos disse:


> Depois de uma ausência por motivos de força maior (fui pai ), estou de volta ao fórum.



Parabéns Miguel  Bem vindo ao clube, é sem dúvida a melhor coisa do mundo 

Quanto ao tempo, mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno com* 5.8ºc*  , agora a tarde segue amena e com muito sol, exatamente o oposto do que teremos amanhã pela mesma hora !
Que venha de lá então esses dias de Inverno, e veremos que tem sorte de ver o maravilhoso elemento branco , e não se esqueçam que ...

Bom evento a todos pessoal


----------



## Toby (3 Dez 2020 às 17:01)

N  NO


----------



## Geopower (3 Dez 2020 às 17:05)

Final de dia com céu pouco nublado
 Vento frco de NW. 
Panorâmica a oeste a partir de Algés com céu muito nublado no horizonte:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Dez 2020 às 17:14)

Bom dia,
Quarta-feira foi um dia primaveril, com pouca coisa a registar... 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 18,6°C
Mín: 7,2°C

Hoje o dia começou com céu limpo e assim permaneceu até há aproximadamente uma hora. Por volta das duas e meia da tarde saí de casa (hoje estou um pouco doente) para ver como está aqui o bairro. Pois bem, como é costume nesta altura do ano, a floresta está bastante verde: 













Depois das chuvas da última semana, a ribeira também já corre:





Pelo caminho encontrei um rebanho de cabras a comer a ervinha fresca...













Às três a frente começava a ser visível para norte:





Eu há uns meses tinha falado que havia um canil novo que não tinha sido inaugurado por causa da COVID. Pois bem, já inaugurou e afinal não é um canil, é um hotel para cães!





Contrastes na nebulosidade entre Sul e Norte:









Às 15:20, a nebulosidade tornava-se mais negra ao longe e o vento aumentou, baixando um pouco a temperatura depois de ter sido atingida a máxima de 16,6°C. A frente era já bem visível:





Entretanto, hora e meia depois, o céu escureceu totalmente e a temperatura ainda baixou bem - quando cheguei a casa, por volta das 15:30, estavam 16°C e agora estão 14,2°C. A humidade relativa também aumentou de 55% para 72%. Temos mudanças a caminho!


----------



## RStorm (3 Dez 2020 às 17:17)

Boa Tarde 

O dia de hoje já foi mais fresco e nublado, em especial agora no final do dia. 
O vento tem soprado muito fraco a nulo de NW. 
Amanhã já vai ser uma realidade totalmente diferente, com chuva e vendaval, acompanhado de briol à bom inverno português 

Extremos: *6,9ºC / 14,8ºC 
*
T. Atual: *13,3ºC *
HR: 63% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2020 às 17:40)

Boas 

De facto amanhã está daqueles dias interessantes,  caso a previsão não fosse má em termos de vento ate dava um salto a serra. 
Vai estar um dia gélido então quanto passar células é ver a temperatura a dar cada tombo.
Amanhã pode perfeitamente acontecer ter 8 graus às 14h durante e após a passagem de uma celula.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (3 Dez 2020 às 17:49)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Às 15:20, a nebulosidade tornava-se mais negra ao longe e o vento aumentou, baixando um pouco a temperatura depois de ter sido atingida a máxima de 16,6°C. A frente era já bem visível:
> Entretanto, hora e meia depois, o céu escureceu totalmente e a temperatura ainda baixou bem - quando cheguei a casa, por volta das 15:30, estavam 16°C e agora estão 14,2°C. A humidade relativa também aumentou de 55% para 72%. Temos mudanças a caminho!



Charneca, reparei que as fotos que colocaste estão demasiado grandes para uma resolução normal de ecrã, mesmo o meu com resolução full hd nem cabem todas no ecrã sem tirar zoom para 80%, por exemplo.

Sei que colocaste as fotos no imgur.

O teu vizinho, que há uns dias andou por essas bandas, vem apelar que faças o seguinte nas fotos para ficar com um tamanho muito mais estável:



> https ://i.imgur.com/9H7jjhP.jpg



Adiciona um "h" antes de ".jpg".

Ficaria assim:

*https ://i.imgur.com/9H7jjhPh.jpg*
Ou seja,


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Dez 2020 às 18:17)

Hoje foi mais um dia identico ao de ontem, com geada, e soalheiro, se bem que não aqueceu tanto, e agora já sente bastante frio.
Ás 8:45, estavam 3ºC.


----------



## Tufao André (3 Dez 2020 às 18:31)

A tarde continuou com sol, foi aparecendo alguma nebulosidade de NW, mas nada de especial.
Vento aumentou para fraco a moderado de N.
Temperatura máxima de 16ºC, baixando para os actuais 13ºC!

Venha de lá essa depressão bem invernal Dora!!  Neve por aqui é muito improvável, mas acredito em frequentes aguaceiros de granizo e muito vento desagradável!


----------



## almeida96 (3 Dez 2020 às 18:50)

Por aqui um dia fresco. Mínima de *8,3 ºC *em Albarraque.

Ainda foi aos 5,4º C em Galamares (no vale da Ribeira de Colares).

Foto de há pouco, com a nebolusidade a aproximar-se da serra de Sintra:


----------



## Maria Papoila (3 Dez 2020 às 19:18)

Começou o temporal na Ericeira. Já se houve o mar a rugir e o vento persistente começou a soprar. Chove.
Mas que mudança de padrão ...!


----------



## StormRic (3 Dez 2020 às 22:00)

Imagens da mudança:

Ontem em Sacavém, o que foi possível ver das cores do crepúsculo:





Na Póvoa de Santa Iria:
Hoje, às 15h47:





17h09, vista para o Tejo, Ponte Vasco da Gama, Arrábida:





17h10





17h20





17h22





17h24





Imagens do satélite Aqua, às 12h54 (parte do lado direito) e 14h31:





Chegam os primeiros farrapos de ecos de precipitação:





Acumulados começaram na RLC cerca das 17h, mas só a zona de Coimbra regista valores significativos:

















Vento médio já é superior a 30 Km/h, de WNW, rajada máxima de *56 Km/h* !

*12,7ºC*
62%


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Dez 2020 às 22:07)

Entretanto está um tempo esquisito lá fora. A temperatura, depois de ter atingido os 12,6ºC às seis e meia da tarde, subiu de repente quase para os 15ºC e desde então tem vindo a descer ligeiramente. O vento, esse sim, tem vindo a aumentar, com rajadas superiores a 20 km/h, quando durante o dia nem chegavam aos 10 km/h e com uma clara direção de norte. Caem também alguns chuviscos ocasionais, embora não acumulem nada... 
Bem, aqui está o resumo do dia de hoje:

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 16,6ºC
Mín: 7,6ºC

Agora estão 14,0ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## Mammatus (4 Dez 2020 às 00:02)

Boa noite,

Dia de céu limpo até ao final da tarde.
O vento foi fraco de leste até meio da tarde, depois rodou para WNW e aumentou de intensidade.

Extremos:* 16.4ºC* / *8.8ºC *(não obstante alguma aragem deu para registar uma mínima jeitosa)


Sigo com céu nublado, vento de WNW moderado com rajadas, 14.5ºC*.
*Estava mais fresco às 19h. Desde então a temperatura subiu, há algumas horas que se mantém na casa dos 14-15ºC

Pressão atmosférica em queda.


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2020 às 00:58)

Mammatus disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Dia de céu limpo até ao final da tarde.
> O vento foi fraco de leste até meio da tarde, depois rodou para WNW e aumentou de intensidade.
> ...



Tendências confirmadas aqui na estação de Parque Santa iria:
Depois de uma mínima relativa de 11,8ºC às 18:05 a temperatura não mais desceu abaixo dos 12ºC e estão agora à volta dos *12,9ºC*/12,7ºC.
Pressão em descida, vento de *Oeste* volta a intensificar-se depois de diminuir para 20 Km/h e está agora entre *25 e 30 Km/h*, rajadas até 47 Km/h.
HR 61%


----------



## jamestorm (4 Dez 2020 às 01:49)

vai chovendo bem aqui em São Martinho do Porto, puxada a vento!


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2020 às 02:47)

*13,4ºC*
Vento *WNW 35 a 40 Km/h*, rajada máxima até agora *69,5 Km/h* às 1.25.
65%
Chuva fraca, ainda não acumulou em Santa Iria mas aqui na Póvoa já corre pela rua, batida a vento (chegou cá primeiro).
Pressão em descida 1 hPa/h.


----------



## david 6 (4 Dez 2020 às 03:02)

aqui também já chegou a primeira chuva do dia  em geral fraca com um periodo ou outro moderado, 12.6ºC


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2020 às 03:06)

*0,5 mm*

*NW 40 Km/*h, rajadas perto de 60 Km/h.

Descida de 1,8ºC, *11,6ºC* agora.


----------



## cactus (4 Dez 2020 às 03:59)

Aqui tambem vai chovendo fraco há já algum tempo..


----------



## Toby (4 Dez 2020 às 06:26)

Bom dia,
Este noite: 64.4 km/h 4.6mm a partir de 00h 
Agarrem-se bem.


----------



## Toby (4 Dez 2020 às 06:35)

jamestorm disse:


> vai chovendo bem aqui em São Martinho do Porto, puxada a vento!



64.4 km/h a 01h50 aqui
70.8 km/h  São Martinho do Porto


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2020 às 06:40)

Boas,

Por cá já vamos com rajada de 89 km/h.


----------



## Maria Papoila (4 Dez 2020 às 07:37)

Tempestade forte durante toda a noite. O vento assobiou e fustigou as portadas da minha janela sem parar. Ouvi chuva forte que de vez em quando caia, umas vezes liquida outras em granizo. Não sei se se pode chamar "ventos ciclónicos" mas não me lembro de uma noite assim. Agora continua a soprar persistentemente, o céu está cinzento mas com uma ou outra pincelada de azul e o mar, num _dégradé_ de cinza, azul e verde desmaiado, está enorme.
Não preguei olho.
Esta tempestade tem nome? Merece ter!


EDIT: Mensagem Prociv de há momentos: Dora! Que nome


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2020 às 08:30)

Há momentos rajada de 100 km/h.( não é  necessário aumentar o tamanho da letra dado ser um valor relativamente constante por estas bandas )
As janelas vão estremecendo.
Enfim o power do costume.
Espero bem que tenham fechado a serra(dando uso às cancelas)para evitar problemas.


Começam aparecer as primeiras ocorrências no concelho.

4 mm


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2020 às 09:31)

Impressionante o vento associado a um Aguaceiro agora mesmo.
Bem perigoso na rua...


----------



## Geopower (4 Dez 2020 às 09:56)

Início de manhã com céu muito nublado com abertas. Vento moderado de NW

Vista possível a oeste a partir da Ponte 25  de Abril:


----------



## dvieira (4 Dez 2020 às 10:54)

Neste momento 6.8 ºC com aguaceiros frios. Pareceu-me ouvir um ronco de trovoada mas posso estar enganado.


----------



## Tufao André (4 Dez 2020 às 11:20)

Bom dia! 

Madrugada e manhã marcadas por aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e frequentes. A acompanhar, rajadas de vento bastante fortes de NW por vezes, sobretudo agora durante a manhã!

A temperatura tem vindo a baixar e já se encontra nos *11ºC*, com sensação de 8ºC devido ao vento!
A máxima ficou feita ao inicio da madrugada, quando estabilizou nos 13ºC. Antes da meia noite, ainda subiu aos 14ºC.
Curiosamente, ao longo da tarde é sempre a descer e estará bem mais frio do que de noite!


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Dez 2020 às 11:44)

Bom dia,

Por cá já caiu uns bons aguaceiros fracos a moderados, durante a madruga e até ao momento, o frio também se faz sentir, bem como a trovoada que já fez barulho.

Ás 8:30, o arco-íris, mostrou-se num intervalo de aguaceiros, e com um céu muito escuro.


----------



## Aspvl (4 Dez 2020 às 11:58)

Trovoada audível pela Vieira de Leiria!


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Dez 2020 às 12:21)

Boa tarde!
Muito ar frio lá em cima. Acaba de cair um aguaceiro, e a temperatura tombou dos 11°C para os *8,3°C* em poucos minutos. Mínima do dia, às 12h.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2020 às 12:25)

Vento fortíssimo.
10,5 graus
7 mm

Na estação da serra segue nos 6,7 graus a 330 mts de altitude.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Dez 2020 às 12:27)

Bom dia,

Manhã de vários aguaceiros moderados a fortes, típicos do pós-frontal. Frio e vento, com temperaturas ainda muito baixas a esta hora.

*9ºC* no Cacém, com a estação de Belas (a 292 m de altitude) a marcar *8,1ºC*.

Já fazia falta um dia assim.


----------



## david 6 (4 Dez 2020 às 12:30)

vai chovendo por aqui moderado  temperatura vai descendo *9ºC*, acumulado vai em *5.2mm*


----------



## raposo_744 (4 Dez 2020 às 12:31)

Chuva, vento (não muito) e frio.
Os meus gatos nem se mexem.....


----------



## Geopower (4 Dez 2020 às 12:32)

Aguaceiro moderado em Almada. Vento moderado de NW com rajadas fortes.


----------



## dvieira (4 Dez 2020 às 12:34)

Neste momento 5.8 º C temperatura em queda com aguaceiros e 67 % HR.


----------



## MarcioRR (4 Dez 2020 às 12:44)

O meu pequeno termómetro de mercúrio marca 2.5°  na serra de Aire e candeeiros a 430 metros de altitude


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Dez 2020 às 12:46)

*8,2°C* por Carnaxide. A temperatura vai dançando conforme a passagem dos aguaceiros. No topo da serra de Sintra deve estar interessante.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Dez 2020 às 12:48)

Sigo com vento moderado, a forte, acompanahado de aguaceiros fracos a moderados, o céu está muito escuro.
8ºC.


----------



## hurricane (4 Dez 2020 às 13:13)

MarcioRR disse:


> O meu pequeno termómetro de mercúrio marca 2.5°  na serra de Aire e candeeiros a 430 metros de altitude



Será que neva ainda?


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2020 às 13:16)

104 km/h ha pouco no Pai do Vento,Alcabideche
É precisamente por isto que nem vou subir a serra...


----------



## Candy (4 Dez 2020 às 13:19)

Boas

Por Peniche venta que se farta. 
Quando passam as células  chega a assustar as rajadas!  Admira-me os valores registados pela estação do Cabo Carvoeiro.  
Não  duvido da estação pois pelo se vê  é  nova. Agora, já  sabemos que no centro de Peniche é  sempre diferente e além disso os prédios ajudam a fazer como que  corredores de vento.

Andam contentores a bailar nas ruas. Enfeites de Natal do jardim público atirados a baixo... vamos ver...

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Dez 2020 às 13:21)

De regresso do Parque das Nações, até entrar no túnel do grilo o tempo estava aceitável, com algum Sol e sem chuva.

Depois de sair do túnel... Chuva torrencial, visibilidade muito reduzida e rajadas de vento claramente notáveis pela dificuldade da condução. Condições de condução muito complicadas, e ainda há gente que não liga as luzes, não faz piscas e conduz como se fosse dono e senhor da estrada  Cheguei a casa há 5 minutos com o sensor do carro a marcar 8.0ºC.


----------



## david 6 (4 Dez 2020 às 13:21)

alguém que vá para a serra de aire ou montejunto para não sermos o único seguimento sem relatos de neve 

por aqui volta a cair outro aguaceiro, 9.5ºC 5.6mm


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2020 às 13:24)

Tiagolco disse:


> *8,2°C* por Carnaxide. A temperatura vai dançando conforme a passagem dos aguaceiros. No topo da serra de Sintra deve estar interessante.



Um sitio mais seguro para subir,  talvez seja de longe a Santa Eufémia tem cota 460 mts, não é  o melhor mas fica numa zona fria.


----------



## Tufao André (4 Dez 2020 às 13:30)

Há minutos caiu um aguaceiro bem forte, com algum granizo à mistura, acompanhado de rajadas muito fortes de vento!!
Temperatura deu um tombo para os *8ºC*!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Dez 2020 às 13:36)

Bom dia,
A manhã começou "calma", com céu nublado, abertas e rajadas de 40 km/h, mas ao longo do dia o tempo tem piorado bastante. Os aguaceiros têm-se intensificado e já deixaram um acumulado de 2,5 mm, em subida neste momento. Estão neste momento 9,1°C, o que é, na realidade, a mínima do dia de hoje para já. A rajada máxima até agora foi de 61 km/h, a maior do ano se não estou em erro. Veremos como corre o restante do dia!


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Dez 2020 às 13:38)

Gilmet disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Manhã de vários aguaceiros moderados a fortes, típicos do pós-frontal. Frio e vento, com temperaturas ainda muito baixas a esta hora.
> 
> ...



*7,2ºC* agora!


----------



## MarcioRR (4 Dez 2020 às 13:49)

david 6 disse:


> alguém que vá para a serra de aire ou montejunto para não sermos o único seguimento sem relatos de neve
> 
> por aqui volta a cair outro aguaceiro, 9.5ºC 5.6mm


 Sem neve na serra de Aire e candeeiros até ver só granizo e vento


----------



## Gilmet (4 Dez 2020 às 13:50)

david 6 disse:


> alguém que vá para a serra de aire ou montejunto para não sermos o único seguimento sem relatos de neve
> 
> por aqui volta a cair outro aguaceiro, 9.5ºC 5.6mm



Vou tentar dar um salto ao topo do Montejunto hoje ao final da tarde. Depois faço o relato. 



guisilva5000 disse:


> *7,2ºC* agora!



Maravilha. Praticamente ainda não parou de descer desde o meio dia!


----------



## almeida96 (4 Dez 2020 às 14:01)

Dia marcado por aguaceiros frequentes e bastante frio, com a temperatura em queda desde a madrugada.

A máxima foi de *14,2ºC* ainda antes das 3 da manhã. Por agora 9,2ºC. mas já chegou aos *8,3ºC*.

*8,9 mm* acumulados.


----------



## FJC (4 Dez 2020 às 14:03)

Boa tarde!
Chuva e vento forte na Marinha Grande. Á pouco caíram umas bolinhas de gelo muito pequenas. 

Ninguém tem indicações do norte do distrito de Leiria?? Figueiró e Castanheira de pêra?
Cumprimentos a todos!


----------



## tucha (4 Dez 2020 às 14:03)

9 graus agora por Lisboa...que temperatura podera estar ou chegar ao cimo da Serra de Sintra hoje ou amanha?


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2020 às 14:07)

*7,4 mm

Mínima de 7,6ºC às... 13:30!
*
Rajada máxima *74 Km/h*
Vento médio muito oscilante, ao sabor dos aguaceiros que vão passando, *25 a 55 Km/h,* sempre de NW.

Os aguaceiros vão aumentando de intensidade mas são muito rápidos, cerca de 1 mm cada.
Há abertas muito fugidias em que o sol aparece.

Depois de uma estabilização entre as 6h e as 11h, a pressão voltou à tendência de descida.

A frente não deixou assinatura visível nos gráficos dos parâmetros de vento, pressão e precipitação, terá passado talvez cerca das 2h - 3h da madrugada.











Antes do meio-dia já havia deixado o território do continente. A corrente polar desce directamente do Árctico:


----------



## tucha (4 Dez 2020 às 14:12)

StormRic disse:


> *7,4 mm
> 
> Mínima de 7,6ºC às... 13:30!
> *
> ...


7.6 em Santa iria?


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Dez 2020 às 14:14)

Mais um aguaceiro. Temperatura a tombar para os *7,1°C* por Carnaxide, mínima do dia.


----------



## hurricane (4 Dez 2020 às 14:16)

A aplicacao de Weather Channel mostra uma pequenina mancha de neve na Serra de Aire, perto de Minde


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Dez 2020 às 14:16)

Incrível a queda de temperatura com este aguaceiro! 

Quem me dera ser uma mosca para ir ao topo de Sintra...


----------



## tucha (4 Dez 2020 às 14:24)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Incrível a queda de temperatura com este aguaceiro!
> 
> Quem me dera ser uma mosca para ir ao topo de Sintra...



Bem, 8 neste momento em Lisboa...!!
Também queria ser mosca e estar no topo de sintra tb...eventualmente 4 ou 5 no topo???


----------



## tucha (4 Dez 2020 às 14:31)

Alguem por aqui da serra de aires e candeeiros??  Amanha era gaija para lá ir de manha se houvesse probabilidade de alguma coisinha
Hoje não vou a sintra mas vou ao Guincho e fazer a marginal, a ver se encontro as ondas de 14 metros que o ipma menciona aqui para lisboa (alerta vermelho hoje para agitação maritima!!)


----------



## MSantos (4 Dez 2020 às 14:33)

Boas! 

Manhã de aguaceiros frios aqui pela Azambuja, intervalados por curtas abertas com Sol. A temperatura baixa a cada aguaceiros e recupera durante as abertas, mas tem se mantido a tendência de descida. O meu sensor marca apenas *7.3ºC*, sendo a mínima até ao momento foi de *7.0ºC* atingida durante o último aguaceiro.


----------



## Rui R. (4 Dez 2020 às 14:34)

FJC disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Chuva e vento forte na Marinha Grande. Á pouco caíram umas bolinhas de gelo muito pequenas.
> 
> Ninguém tem indicações do norte do distrito de Leiria?? Figueiró e Castanheira de pêra?
> Cumprimentos a todos!



Por Castanheira de Pera, mais propriamente na Serra do Santo António da Neve (1100m) de manhã já havia neve acumulada.
Mas já há relatos de queda de neve ja abaixo dos 800m, com tendência a baixar ainda mais ao longo do dia.


----------



## david 6 (4 Dez 2020 às 14:58)

MarcioRR disse:


> Sem neve na serra de Aire e candeeiros até ver só granizo e vento



tens alguma forma de medir a temperatura?


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2020 às 15:00)

https://www.publico.pt/2020/12/04/s...oteccao-civil-registou-44-ocorrencias-1941733

Está assim, em cinco minutos passa de um negrume fechado a NW a abertas de sol , agora a aumentar a duração do céu aberto:

WNW 14:44:26






14:44:43





14:50:20





*7,9 mm*

*7,4ºC* às 14:30, num sobe e desce ao sabor dos aguaceiros.

A intensidade do vento acompanha a oscilação da temperatura à passagem dos aguaceiros e varia entre *30 e 50 Km/h*, rajadas no entanto não têm ultrapassado os 70 Km/h.


----------



## Tyna (4 Dez 2020 às 15:01)

Vim agora da Venda do Pinheiro, a aplicação do telemóvel dizia que estavam 7 graus com sensação térmica de 4, e entretanto apanhei granizo pelo caminho . e as nuvens para o lado de Torres Vedras e Sobral de Monte agraço, estavam pretas.. muito carregadas


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2020 às 15:01)

tucha disse:


> 7.6 em Santa iria?



Sim, Santa Iria de Azóia, Parque.



tucha disse:


> Alguem por aqui da serra de aires e candeeiros??  Amanha era gaija para lá ir de manha se houvesse probabilidade de alguma coisinha
> Hoje não vou a sintra mas vou ao Guincho e fazer a marginal, a ver se encontro as ondas de 14 metros que o ipma menciona aqui para lisboa (alerta vermelho hoje para agitação maritima!!)



Atenção às marés, cheia precisamente no pico da ondulação!


----------



## Candy (4 Dez 2020 às 15:05)

Há  pouco caiu um aguaceiro com umas pedras de granizo. Pouco mas audível nos vidros.
A temperatura baixou muito. Há  pouco tive de ir à  rua,  abri a porta do prédio, virada a norte, levei logo com uma rajada que me deixou tipo cubo de gelo!  

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (4 Dez 2020 às 15:07)

Abrantes;
10 mm
Com 7º graus


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Dez 2020 às 15:12)

Mais uma célula a passar a sul, há instantes.




1607094601700 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2020 às 15:16)

Actualização.
Valores mais extremos.

116  km/h  Pai do Vento, Alcabideche 
98 km/h Cresmina,Guincho


----------



## joralentejano (4 Dez 2020 às 15:16)

Belas ondas na Nazaré, como sempre. 

 https://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/nazare-porto-de-abrigo/


----------



## david 6 (4 Dez 2020 às 15:18)

mais um aguaceiro agora  8.5ºC


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2020 às 15:20)

Candy disse:


> Há  pouco caiu um aguaceiro com umas pedras de granizo. Pouco mas audível nos vidros.
> A temperatura baixou muito. Há  pouco tive de ir à  rua,  abri a porta do prédio, virada a norte, levei logo com uma rajada que me deixou tipo cubo de gelo!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk



A estação do Cabo está com um registo de variação horária do vento notável oscila dos 19 Km/h aos 55 Km/h 
Temperatura a descer, às 14h já se aproximava dos 10ºC.





Penela tem menos vento, mais chuva e aproxima-se das temperaturas propícias a neve:





O Aqua oferece-nos esta bela imagem da pureza da corrente polar, às 13h36


----------



## Candy (4 Dez 2020 às 15:26)

StormRic disse:


> A estação do Cabo está com um registo de variação horária do vento notável oscila dos 19 Km/h aos 55 Km/h
> Temperatura a descer, às 14h já se aproximava dos 10ºC.
> 
> 
> ...


Sim. O vento tem tido períodos de acalmia. Mas saomuito curtos! É do tipo que qd reparas já  está forte outra vez. Não  chego a perceber o que é rajada e o que é  vento médio!  

Agora está a cair outro aguaceiro forte com pedreiras de granizo e puxado a vento muito forte outra vez.

Estou curiosa para ver amanhã a intensidade das rajadas de hoje.

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## dvieira (4 Dez 2020 às 15:34)

Neste momento 5.1 º C e 63 % HR. Aguaceiros de granizo fez um tombo na temperatura.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Dez 2020 às 15:34)

1607095975341 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2020 às 15:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> Actualização.
> Valores mais extremos.
> 
> 116  km/h  Pai do Vento, Alcabideche
> 98 km/h Cresmina,Guincho





Na Peninha deve estar um espectáculo... , mesmo assim penso que se calhar não está tanto como aí em Alcabideche.



Candy disse:


> Há  pouco caiu um aguaceiro com umas pedras de granizo. Pouco mas audível nos vidros.
> A temperatura baixou muito. Há  pouco tive de ir à  rua,  abri a porta do prédio, virada a norte, levei logo com uma rajada que me deixou tipo cubo de gelo!



Esta estação em São Bernardino pode dar-te uma ideia do que estás a sentir aí em Peniche: vento médio *70 Km/h*, rajadas já foram aos *92 Km/h*.







Na Atouguia da Baleia também está semelhante.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Dez 2020 às 15:40)

Perfeitamente visíveis as cortinas de precipitação na forma sólida, neste pequeno time-lapse.


----------



## Candy (4 Dez 2020 às 15:41)

Nunca me lembro dessa estação.  Está  mais para dentro de terra do que Peniche. Mas dá  para ter uma ideia.

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2020 às 15:52)

Candy disse:


> Nunca me lembro dessa estação.  Está  mais para dentro de terra do que Peniche. Mas dá  para ter uma ideia.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk



Aí em Peniche estás mesmo na "proa do navio"... 

Entretanto aqui na zona da Póvoa de Santa Iria o vento está desvairado, nem se pode abrir as janelas e as marquises tremem (prédios de 10 andares na zona alta).

*8,1 mm*.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2020 às 15:53)

StormRic disse:


> Na Peninha deve estar um espectáculo... , mesmo assim penso que se calhar não está tanto como aí em Alcabideche



Deve estar pior certamente.
Relativamente a Alcabideche isto está muito mau, com ou sem aguaceiros o  vento está muito forte.
Felizmente ha poucas ocorrências, o quadrante do vento é o predominante das habituais tareias de vento. É incrível a facilidade com que chegamos aos 100 km/h seja qual mês for, e há ausência de estações em pontos mais extremos...


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Dez 2020 às 15:54)

*6,9°C *por Carnaxide, a pouco mais de 100 metros de altitude. 
Está muito vento também.


----------



## Candy (4 Dez 2020 às 16:01)

StormRic disse:


> Aí em Peniche estás mesmo na "proa do navio"...
> 
> Entretanto aqui na zona da Póvoa de Santa Iria o vento está desvairado, nem se pode abrir as janelas e as marquises tremem (prédios de 10 andares na zona alta).
> 
> *8,1 mm*.


Não é à tôa que a península tem esta forma  

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## tucha (4 Dez 2020 às 16:09)

Tempo absolutamente fabuloso o que acabei de ver pela Marginal afora...
O escuro das nuvens e o mar quase a bater um no outro, espectacular..
Não viesse eu a conduzir e teria faito umas belas fotos...
Chegada a Cascais, cai um aguaceiro brutal com granizo à mistura...
A temperatura caiu dos 10 para os 8 graus...
A ventania era medonha tambem, parada no sinal o meu Suv, um Quasquai abanava...
Não consigo medir o vento que o carro só mede a temperatura lol, mas estava muito forte sim...
Dia espectacular a nivel de tempo, acho que andavamos todos a necessitar de um dia assim!!


----------



## FJC (4 Dez 2020 às 16:16)

Rui R. disse:


> Por Castanheira de Pera, mais propriamente na Serra do Santo António da Neve (1100m) de manhã já havia neve acumulada.
> Mas já há relatos de queda de neve ja abaixo dos 800m, com tendência a baixar ainda mais ao longo do dia.



Obrigado! Vai dando notícias se puderes. 

Marinha grande continuam os aguaceiros fortes com queda de granizo muito pequeno!!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Dez 2020 às 16:25)

Mais um tombo no topo da Carregueira para 6ºC. 

Aqui parece que ficou de noite.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2020 às 16:31)

104 km/h ha momentos.
Está medonho na rua.


----------



## remember (4 Dez 2020 às 16:37)

Boa Tarde,

Muito escuro para Oeste, vem lá uma carga daquelas...

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Dez 2020 às 16:39)

*6,8ºC* por Carnaxide, mínima do dia. Mais um aguaceiro moderado passou.


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2020 às 16:41)

Belas imagens nas Beachcam!

Cascais, 16h22





Guincho, 16h23





Praia das Maçãs, 16h26





Avencas (Estoril), 16h31





Parede, 16h33





Fonte da Telha, 16h35





Figueira da Foz / Buarcos, 16h40


----------



## fhff (4 Dez 2020 às 16:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> 104 km/h ha pouco no Pai do Vento,Alcabideche
> É precisamente por isto que nem vou subir a serra...



É arriscado. Aqui por baixo, na P. das Maçãs, está bem agreste. O mar brutalmente encapelado e....bonito! As rajadas são fortes. O carro estacionado abanava que se fartava. Sigo com 8,4ºC e 7 mm. Sensação térmica  muito desagradável.


----------



## Tufao André (4 Dez 2020 às 16:45)

A temperatura já vai em *7ºC* por aqui!!  
Há momentos mais um aguaceiro intenso com algum granizo e rajadas de vento medonhas em alguns momentos... Certamente superiores a 80 km/h com o barulho que fazem! Sensação de 5ºC 
Quase parecia de noite...


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2020 às 16:48)

Células maiores agora ao ataque, estas demoram mais a passar:







Vento a aumentar,* 40 a 60 Km/h* aqui, rajada máxima de *79 Km/h*.

*6,6ºC* !
*8,6 mm*
68%

Caíu granizo pequeno.


----------



## david 6 (4 Dez 2020 às 16:50)

a norte está assim, agora estou aqui numa pausa de aguaceiros, daqui a pouco terei novamente, vou com *7.5ºC




*


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Dez 2020 às 16:53)

*6,3ºC*, sem qualquer influência dos aguaceiros. Frio a instalar-se.


----------



## remember (4 Dez 2020 às 16:56)

Boa tarde,

Máxima de 14.2ºC às 2h37, mínima agora de 8ºC, sensação térmica de 4ºC e um excelente acumulado de 11.4mm 
Pressão a descer.


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2020 às 16:56)

Cabana Pescador (Caparica), 16h52





Fonte da Telha, 16h53


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Dez 2020 às 16:56)

6.1mm   Temperatura contínua a descer, 7.7°c actualmente e também a mínima do dia , e os aguaceiros já trazem algum granizo à mistura 








Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gilmet (4 Dez 2020 às 17:00)

Boa tarde, 

Cheguei há pouco ao topo da serra de Montejunto. O sensor fora do carro marca 4°C e aproxima-se um aguaceiro. Veremos!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Dez 2020 às 17:00)

Windchill de 5.1°c por Azeitão 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## tucha (4 Dez 2020 às 17:03)

E cheguei ao Guincho, e está absolutamente brutal...! 10 graus, uma ventania medonha que continua a abanar o carro e um mar fabuloso...
Sofri tanto para fotografar e para filmar que nem imaginam lol..
O vento quase que ne fez cair e as maos gelaram ao ponto de quase não as sentir...
O Guincho hoje parece um campo de geisers tal é a forca e a brutalidade das ondas a entrarem pelos buracos das rochas!!
O que nós sofremos para captar os temporais lol


----------



## tucha (4 Dez 2020 às 17:07)

E começa a chover de forma intensa aqui pelo Guincho, vem algo ali da Malveira da Serra...


----------



## remember (4 Dez 2020 às 17:10)

Acabadas de tirar

Já nem sinto os dedos, a qualidade não é muita, mas sem qualquer tipo de filtro.















Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## tucha (4 Dez 2020 às 17:11)

tucha disse:


> E cheguei ao Guincho, e está absolutamente brutal...! 10 graus, uma ventania medonha que continua a abanar o carro e um mar fabuloso...
> Sofri tanto para fotografar e para filmar que nem imaginam lol..
> O vento quase que ne fez cair e as maos gelaram ao ponto de quase não as sentir...
> O Guincho hoje parece um campo de geisers, tal é a força das ondas quando saiem pelos buracos das rochas!
> O que nós sofremos para captar os temporais lol


----------



## criz0r (4 Dez 2020 às 17:22)

Gilmet disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Cheguei há pouco ao topo da serra de Montejunto. O sensor fora do carro marca 4°C e aproxima-se um aguaceiro. Veremos!



Boas Gil, estás junto ás Antenas ? Penha do meio dia ?

Temp.Actual: *8.1ºC*, Winchill actual: *5.0ºC*

3.8mm e rajada máxima de 74km/h.


----------



## remember (4 Dez 2020 às 17:26)

Já lá vem outra







Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gilmet (4 Dez 2020 às 17:27)

criz0r disse:


> Boas Gil, estás junto ás Antenas ? Penha do meio dia ?
> 
> Temp.Actual: *8.1ºC*, Winchill actual: *5.0ºC*
> 
> 3.8mm e rajada máxima de 74km/h.



Neste momento estou junto à capela.

O sensor marca 3°C e aproxima-se outro aguaceiro, já que o primeiro passou ao lado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Dez 2020 às 17:28)

Sigo com mais uns aguaceiros fracos, a moderados.
Acabei agora mesmo de ver um vídeo no facebook, e parece que o mar, está a chegar ao passeio da marginal da Nazaré.


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2020 às 17:29)

Gilmet disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Cheguei há pouco ao topo da serra de Montejunto. O sensor fora do carro marca 4°C e aproxima-se um aguaceiro. Veremos!





tucha disse:


> E cheguei ao Guincho, e está absolutamente brutal...! 10 graus, uma ventania medonha que continua a abanar o carro e um mar fabuloso...
> Sofri tanto para fotografar e para filmar que nem imaginam lol..
> O vento quase que ne fez cair e as maos gelaram ao ponto de quase não as sentir...
> O Guincho hoje parece um campo de geisers tal é a forca e a brutalidade das ondas a entrarem pelos buracos das rochas!!
> O que nós sofremos para captar os temporais lol





remember disse:


> Acabadas de tirar
> 
> Já nem sinto os dedos, a qualidade não é muita, mas sem qualquer tipo de filtro.
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk



 Grandes Meteolou@s !! Força!

6,3 mm
9,9 mm

Vento desceu para 35 Km/h, vai aumentar, já lá vem nova célula.


----------



## david 6 (4 Dez 2020 às 17:32)

aguaceiro aqui, melhor a passar a norte sigo com *6.8ºC*, foi falar engrossou puxado a vento, sensação térmica anda nos *4ºC*


----------



## tucha (4 Dez 2020 às 17:33)

É impressão minha ou o litoral está a ficar mais tempestuoso? A maré está a encher agora? Isto por aqui está cada vez melhor, existe aqui um local onde as ondas quando batem nas rochas chegam seguramente a uns 15 metros de altura ou mais...pena é que está a ficar de noite! Alguem que me ensine a partilhar fotos e videos...pleaseeee???
Edit: vem o fim do mundo de certeza agora, o céu está completamente preto ali para os lados da Malveira e o carro passou a abanar com mais força, e chove bem com intensidade!!!


----------



## Gilmet (4 Dez 2020 às 17:37)

Águaneve no topo do Montejunto! 

Vê-se bem ao bater no vidro, os flocos, embora húmidos, desfazem-se e colam-se à superfície. Termómetro a marcar 2°C.


----------



## JAlves (4 Dez 2020 às 17:47)

tucha disse:


> É impressão minha ou o litoral está a ficar mais tempestuoso? A maré está a encher agora? Isto por aqui está cada vez melhor, existe aqui um local onde as ondas quando batem nas rochas chegam seguramente a uns 15 metros de altura ou mais...pena é que está a ficar de noite! Alguem que me ensine a partilhar fotos e videos...pleaseeee???
> Edit: vem o fim do mundo de certeza agora, o céu está completamente preto ali para os lados da Malveira e o carro passou a abanar com mais força, e chove bem com intensidade!!!



Está com um aspeto medonho...


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2020 às 17:51)

Maré cheia foi às 17h, com o aumento da ondulação ainda entra mais em terra.

Começou novo aguaceiro, 8°C.

Trânsito difícil na N10, alguma água acumulada mas não é por isso.

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Dez 2020 às 17:54)

Aguaceiro moderado. A temperatura tombou dos 8,0ºC para os atuais *6,4ºC*.
A cota da neve deve andar pelo 700 metros.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Dez 2020 às 17:55)

Pouco depois das 16h30 caiu um forte aguaceiro por aqui, acompanhado de muito vento e fez a temperatura cair até aos *7.0ºC*, que é a nova temperatura mínima de hoje, até ao momento.


----------



## Maria Papoila (4 Dez 2020 às 17:56)

tucha disse:


> É impressão minha ou o litoral está a ficar mais tempestuoso? A maré está a encher agora?



Sim, acho que está mais agressivo. Ne verdade fechei as portadas com receio que as janelas se partam. A maré já começou a vazar. Hoje não tive possibilidade de ir lá fora tirar umas fotos - passei o dia com reuniões pela web - mas amanhã quero ver se deito o olho às praias. Em. S. Lourenço o rio já deve ter ligado ao mar


----------



## romeupaz (4 Dez 2020 às 17:57)

Na Pia do urso - Leiria 2° e chove. Nada de Neve

Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## VimDePantufas (4 Dez 2020 às 17:59)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Sim, acho que está mais agressivo. Ne verdade fechei as portadas com receio que as janelas se partam. A maré já começou a vazar. Hoje não tive possibilidade de ir lá fora tirar umas fotos - passei o dia com reuniões pela web - mas amanhã quero ver se deito o olho às praias. Em. S. Lourenço o rio já deve ter ligado ao mar


Ora nem mais, da mesma forma que o Lizandro já deve todo ele ser mar !


----------



## meko60 (4 Dez 2020 às 18:00)

Boa tarde.
Chove bem e vento forte aqui por Almada, a temperatura é de 8,2ºC.


----------



## VimDePantufas (4 Dez 2020 às 18:05)

Como chove, chove muito por aqui, a temperatura está nos 5.3ºC


----------



## FJC (4 Dez 2020 às 18:08)

Boa tarde!
Deixo um video de São Predo Moel, feito por volta das 16h50. O mar estava alto, mas não chegava à praça. Bastante vento, o que dificultou fotos/videos...


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2020 às 18:11)

Ui 4,9 graus a 320 mts na serra de Sintra, e sem chuva!


----------



## meko60 (4 Dez 2020 às 18:14)

Temperatura a descer, 7,5ºC ,fresquinho para os parametros Almadenses...


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Dez 2020 às 18:18)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ui 4,9 graus a 320 mts na serra de Sintra, e sem chuva!


No topo da serra devem estar uns 2ºC/3ºC.
Por Carnaxide, *6,1ºC*. Parou de chover.


----------



## RStorm (4 Dez 2020 às 18:23)

Boa Noite

Que belíssimo temporal de inverno, que já foi apelidado de Dora  Já tinha saudades 
O dia tem se apresentado com céu geralmente nublado e sucessivos aguaceiros moderados, por vezes intensos e com quedas abruptas de temperatura, mas no entanto sem qualquer trovoada ou granizo até agora.
O acumulado segue nos *7,2 mm  *Ontem à noite ainda chegaram a cair alguns aguaceiros fracos, mas nada renderam. 

O vento tem sido rei, soprando moderado do quadrante NW e sendo acompanhado de rajadas bastante intensas na chegada das células  Houve uma pelas 13h20,  que trouxe umas rajadas de tal forma violentas e assustadoras, que mandei um salto da cadeira, fui à janela e vi as árvores do jardim quase a dobrarem-se e bastante folhas a vários metros de altura em forma que parecia um remoinho. Por momentos levou a entender que estava perante algum downburst ou até mesmo um tornado de baixa intensidade, mas este tipo de eventos não são muitos propícios a estes fenómenos 

Neste momento, o vento continua a soprar bem e vai caindo uns chuviscos. Veremos o que virá para as próximas horas 

Extremos térmicos até agora: *6,7ºC / 12,2ºC
*
T. Atual: *9,1ºC *
HR: 66% 
Vento: NW / 25,3 Km/h


----------



## Candy (4 Dez 2020 às 18:25)

Cabo Carvoeiro esta tarde

Depois queixam-se...

https://terrademaresol.blogspot.com/2020/12/mau-tempo.html?spref=fb&m=1

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gilmet (4 Dez 2020 às 18:26)

No topo do Montejunto, caiu há pouco um aguaceiro forte com muito graupel e alguns flocos de neve. O sensor marcava 1°C. Já vi o que queria, posso dizer que hoje nevou no distrito de Lisboa. Já fico contente.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Dez 2020 às 18:33)

*5ºC* no topo da Carregueira


----------



## david 6 (4 Dez 2020 às 18:37)

mais um aguaceiro  com *5.9ºC*


----------



## almeida96 (4 Dez 2020 às 18:45)

Continuam os aguaceiros.alguns de granizo, o que faz a  temperatura andar sempre aos tombos!  Chegou aos *6,5ºC* pelas 18h30.

O acumulado vai nos *13,7 mm .*


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Dez 2020 às 18:49)

Bemmm, que intensidade agora, durou uns 30 segundos mas foi o mais forte do dia.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Dez 2020 às 18:51)

Chove com bastante intensidade neste momento. 7.0ºC, igualando a mínima registada pelas 16h30/17h.


----------



## hurricane (4 Dez 2020 às 18:54)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sigo com mais uns aguaceiros fracos, a moderados.
> Acabei agora mesmo de ver um vídeo no facebook, e parece que o mar, está a chegar ao passeio da marginal da Nazaré.



Nao dá para ver?


----------



## dvieira (4 Dez 2020 às 18:55)

Neste momento registo a temperatura mais baixa do dia até agora 4,2 ºC. Continuam os aguaceiros agora já mais fracos.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Dez 2020 às 19:06)




----------



## FJC (4 Dez 2020 às 19:08)

Deixo 2 links de vídeos neve.

1º Neve na Serra da Lousã, S. António das Neves
https://fb.watch/2ag7MxvcAk/

2º Neve no Coentral, Castanheira de Pera.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2020 às 19:16)

Por cá seguimos com 14 mm, bem bom tendo em conta a lotaria.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Dez 2020 às 19:17)

Que chuvada por Carnaxide! Tudo embaciado e *5,3°C*, aos 100 metros de altitude!!


----------



## N_Fig (4 Dez 2020 às 19:20)

A viagem entre Coimbra e a Figueira foi feita com chuva constante, e a temperatura andou sempre à volta dos 5 ºC


----------



## criz0r (4 Dez 2020 às 19:28)

Boas, alguém tem ideia da situação na Arrábida ?


----------



## remember (4 Dez 2020 às 19:37)

Bem por aqui não nos podemos queixar, começou a chover e não mais parou... O vento acalmou...

Sensação térmica lixada...














Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (4 Dez 2020 às 19:58)

Boa noite,

Um dia típico em Março na Bélgica: granizo e vento
Agora: 5,3°C (04/12/2019 min 1,7°C) vento calmo, chuva leve contínua (18,8mm)
Tenham um bom fim-de-semana, todos.


----------



## david 6 (4 Dez 2020 às 19:58)

vai se mantendo com muitos aguaceiros seguidos neste inicio de noite  sigo com *10.8mm* e *6ºC* estabilizado


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Dez 2020 às 20:27)

hurricane disse:


> Nao dá para ver?



Depois acabei por não colocar aqui o link, daí não estar visível aqui.

Os aguaceiros moderados continuam a cair, de forma persistente.


----------



## dvieira (4 Dez 2020 às 20:49)

Continuam os aguaceiros agora persistentes. Sigo com 3,7 ºC. Penso que a temperatura deve estabilizar entretanto.


----------



## david 6 (4 Dez 2020 às 20:59)

outro aguaceiro  *5.2ºC*


----------



## MarcioRR (4 Dez 2020 às 21:18)

Aqui cai uma espécie de neve que derrete ao bater no vidro do carro


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2020 às 21:36)

16 mm

Vai chovendo fraco

7 graus


Infelizmente a estação da serra ora aparece ora desaparece do wunderground,assim fica difícil...

A estação de Belas Clube Campo segue com chuva e 4,8 graus.


----------



## tucha (4 Dez 2020 às 21:42)

Zona bem pertinho do Tejo, onde vivo, perto do Parque das Nações, 6 graus...
Chuva nula e algum vento...
Foi um dia memorável...que venham mais assim!


----------



## meko60 (4 Dez 2020 às 21:44)

Boa noite.
O "frio" mantém-se, 7,4ºC e algum vento. O acumulado ficou pelos 7mm.


----------



## remember (4 Dez 2020 às 21:45)

Por aqui continua, 7°C e a chuva voltou 17.3mm espectáculo!!! O vento acalmou muito, mas carregou na chuva que é o que realmente importa

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## bluejay (4 Dez 2020 às 21:53)

MarcioRR disse:


> Aqui cai uma espécie de neve que derrete ao bater no vidro do carro


Água neve.


----------



## meko60 (4 Dez 2020 às 22:06)

Temperatura em queda, 6,8ºC.


----------



## MarcioRR (4 Dez 2020 às 22:06)

bluejay disse:


> Água neve.


Sim isso. Pode ser que mais para a madrugada aja surpresas


----------



## joralentejano (4 Dez 2020 às 22:15)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Dez 2020 às 22:17)

criz0r disse:


> Boas, alguém tem ideia da situação na Arrábida ?


Segundo o que sei, chuva apenas. Nada de neve para já... 
___________________
Boas noites,
Por aqui, depois duma manhã que inclusive já fiz referência numa mensagem que curiosamente ninguém viu, a tarde foi ainda mais tempestuosa, não propriamente ao nível do vento mas sim ao nível da precipitação. Aguaceiros fortes sucederam-se, levando o acumulado diário até aos 8,9 mm. A temperatura tem vindo a descer ao longo do dia, mas parece que se estabilizou na última hora nos 7,0°C/7,5°C. A mínima até agora foi de 6,9°C, mas claramente ainda poderá ser menor visto que faltam duas horas para a meia-noite. 
De salientar o granizo que caiu por aqui durante a tarde e um relâmpago que vi a oeste ao início da noite.

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 15,1°C
Mín: 6,9°C (???)
Prec: 8,9 mm 
Rajada máxima: 60,5 km/h NO


----------



## Mammatus (4 Dez 2020 às 22:23)

Boa noite 

Para já acumulado de *4.57 mm*.
O destaque tem sido o frio e o vento, não tanto a chuva.

A máxima foi registada por volta das 3h da manhã, *15.2ºC*. 12h depois, mais precisamente às 15:34, a temperatura ficava abaixo da barreira dos 10ºC! Incrível a massa de ar frio arrastada por esta depressão.








Vento moderado a forte de WNW, com rajadas violentas aquando da passagem dos aguaceiros. Rajada máxima, *76.7 km/h.*
Não dei conta de queda de granizo.

Sigo com céu nublado, aguaceiros sucedem-se uns atrás dos outros, vento moderado, com umas rajadas mais fortes de vez em quando, mas claramente não tão intensas como as registadas a meio da tarde. 
7.1ºC

Não sei se haverá potencial para a surpresas na Arrábida. Carece de altitude, talvez seria necessário ainda mais frio.


----------



## Maria Papoila (4 Dez 2020 às 22:26)

Incrível festival de relâmpagos e chuva forte de granizo aqui na Ericeira


----------



## Ricardo Martins (4 Dez 2020 às 22:26)

Boa noite. trovoada e granizo com fartura aqui nestas bandas


----------



## tucha (4 Dez 2020 às 22:29)

Li há pouco no Facebook que Cascais e arredores de Lisboa está com trovoadas agora...alguem confirma? É algo que vem para Lisboa?
É que por aqui está calmo, até se vê a Lua agora...


----------



## JAlves (4 Dez 2020 às 22:36)

Ricardo Martins disse:


> Boa noite. trovoada e granizo com fartura aqui nestas bandas



O granizo é de grande dimensão, ou miudinho? Tenho a minha caravana guardada no pátio de uma casa que temos ai, e se for grande pode causar estragos.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2020 às 22:42)

Muita chuva
21 mm
6 graus


----------



## Geopower (4 Dez 2020 às 22:58)

Aguaceiro moderado em Lisboa. Vento fraco de NW.


----------



## remember (4 Dez 2020 às 22:58)

19.4mm acumulados, sim senhora, temperatura nos 6.6°C

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Dez 2020 às 23:08)

Na última hora a chuva intensificou-se e bem. Sigo para já com um acumulado de 9,9 mm. A este ritmo claramente vou ultrapassar os 10 mm hoje que, curiosamente, é duas ou três vezes o que o ECMWF previa para hoje para aqui.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Dez 2020 às 23:21)

Ao final da tarde dei um pulo rápido até ao Cabeço de Montachique na esperança de ver uns farrapos a caírem no vidro do carro antes de se desfazerem, mas após uma viagem com chuva torrencial e vento bastante intenso, cheguei lá já no fim do aguaceiro e acabei por não ver nada do que pretendia.

Ainda assim, as vistas eram magníficas, deixo umas fotos (alguns "erros" junto aos cabos na montagem das panorâmicas), tiradas na companhia de um entusiasta de meteorologia que por lá estava também 

A temperatura medida no local variou entre os 4,5ºC e os 3,5ºC. O vento era potente, tornando a sensação térmica jeitosa 

PS - as cores roxas não são artefactos, as nuvens estavam mesmo com estas cores. Apesar de poderem parecer algo exageradas, ao vivo era assim que o cenário estava. É sempre complicado tentar transmitir aquilo que vemos ao vivo para uma fotografia sem que esta pareça exageradamente editada 




IMG_20201204_165944_2-Pano-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_20201204_170101_2-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_20201204_165922_1-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_20201204_170321-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## criz0r (4 Dez 2020 às 23:24)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Segundo o que sei, chuva apenas. Nada de neve para já...
> ___________________
> Boas noites,
> Por aqui, depois duma manhã que inclusive já fiz referência numa mensagem que curiosamente ninguém viu, a tarde foi ainda mais tempestuosa, não propriamente ao nível do vento mas sim ao nível da precipitação. Aguaceiros fortes sucederam-se, levando o acumulado diário até aos 8,9 mm. A temperatura tem vindo a descer ao longo do dia, mas parece que se estabilizou na última hora nos 7,0°C/7,5°C. A mínima até agora foi de 6,9°C, mas claramente ainda poderá ser menor visto que faltam duas horas para a meia-noite.
> ...



Estive para lá ir espreitar mais o Lightning e o Sanxito ao final da tarde, mas entretanto não me cheirou. Mas á cota do Formosinho, Castelo dos Mouros ou mesmo no Alto do Picoto, não seria descabido a ocorrência de Sleet ou água-neve.


----------



## remember (4 Dez 2020 às 23:25)

criz0r disse:


> Estive para lá ir espreitar mais o Lightning e o Sanxito ao final da tarde, mas entretanto não me cheirou. Mas á cota do Formosinho, Castelo dos Mouros ou mesmo no Alto do Picoto, não seria descabido a ocorrência de Sleet ou água-neve.


Que é feito do @Sanxito? 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Dez 2020 às 23:29)

Mais um aguaceiro forte, com 6.4°c  Acumulado nos 12.1mm 
Por volta das 20.30h fui ao topo da Arrábida quando saí do trabalho , e o sensor do carro marcava cerca de 3°c, alguma água neve mas não mais do que isso, fica para uma próxima  

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Dez 2020 às 23:34)

criz0r disse:


> Estive para lá ir espreitar mais o Lightning e o Sanxito ao final da tarde, mas entretanto não me cheirou. Mas á cota do Formosinho, Castelo dos Mouros ou mesmo no Alto do Picoto, não seria descabido a ocorrência de Sleet ou água-neve.


Água neve por volta das 20.30 /20.45h Rúben, acredito que no Formosinho tenha caído alguma coisa sim, porque acredito que  a cota naquele momento andaria pelos 500 a 400mt à vontade! Ai se fosse Janeiro... 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2020 às 23:40)

O dia a fechar com 23 mm, muito bom.
Já o vento foi qualquer coisa assim:

10 rajadas acima dos 100 km/h
Rajada máxima de 116 km/h
Velocidade maxima de 81 km/h
O reino do vento a mostrar a sua fibra.


----------



## Vitor TT (4 Dez 2020 às 23:42)

Hoje, com a eventual previsão de neve a cotas relativamente baixas, fui dar um "saltinho" a serra dos Candeeiros para tentar a sorte, alguma chuva e granizo, sim foi algum, o vento nem por isso, nada de especial, consegui medir uns meros 40 km/h, pois a chuva dificultou a medição, claro com a temperatura a rondar os 7º - 5º a medida que ia até a cota mais alta -+ 615 mts, claro que neve só em sonhos hehehe, passei pela Fórnea em direcção a um outro ponto com 589 mts, já de noite, aqui a chuva já quase batia de macio no vidro, estavam +- 4º













de regresso a casa, sempre, sempre chuva, confesso que a vários anos que não fazia uma viagem sempre de baixo de chuva, por vezes forte.

agora aqui em casa, tempo calmo e com 4.3º.


----------



## FJC (4 Dez 2020 às 23:47)

bluejay disse:


> Água neve.



Em Leiria cidade!?


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Dez 2020 às 23:54)

Praticamente 6ºC em Lisboa a esta hora. Exatamente a mesma temperatura que está agora em Estocolmo! Dois constrantes de anomalias.

Ainda deve chover mais umas horas


----------



## Gilmet (4 Dez 2020 às 23:58)

Boa noite.

Aqui fica o resumo da visita ao final do dia de hoje ao topo da Serra de Montejunto (a aprox. 650 m).

Saí do Cacém pelas 15:00 com o carro a marcar 6ºC, durante um aguaceiro com granizo à mistura. Depois da passagem deste aguaceiro, já em Lisboa, o sensor marcava 8ºC, valor que se manteve até perto de Alenquer, onde baixou para os 7ºC, e posteriormente para os 6ºC, já na base do Montejunto. À chegada ao topo, pelas 17h, o sensor do carro marcava 4ºC, confirmados pelo sensor Auriol, que marcava 4.6ºC.

(fotos e vídeos de telemóvel, por isso não esperem grande coisa)











Os primeiros dois aguaceiros passaram ao lado, mas fizeram a temperatura caír para os 3ºC. Com a chegada do terceiro aguaceiro, já pelas 18h, a temperatura caiu para os 2ºC e foi nesse momento que o graupel começou a aparecer entre a chuva.






Com o aumento da intensidade do aguaceiro, por fim a temperatura desceu até *1ºC*, e foi possível verificar a transição de chuva + graupel para graupel + águaneve e por fim, graupel + águaneve e alguns flocos de neve. Neste primeiro vídeo, o que caía era ainda maioritariamente graupel e pedaços de gelo.


Porém, poucos minutos depois, já foi possível ver claramente alguns flocos de neve a baterem no vidro do carro e a "explodirem". 


Missão cumprida: ver neve (ou algo semelhante) no distrito de Lisboa. Pelas 19h vim embora. De qualquer forma continuo curioso para saber o que se terá passado depois da minha saída, visto que pelas 20h começou a chover continuamente, com a temperatura a baixar ainda mais. Ninguém dá um saltinho lá acima amanhã de manhã?


----------



## remember (5 Dez 2020 às 00:03)

Mesmo nas ultimas... 6.4ºC mínima do dia às 23h59!
Pressão a subir devagar 1004.5 hPa e 21.5mm acumulados, muito melhor que outros dias

Sensação térmica de 3ºC


----------



## Mammatus (5 Dez 2020 às 00:15)

Boas 

Venho apenas deixar o resumo do dia

*15.2ºC* (03:09) / *6.5ºC* (23:59)
Acumulado: *4.83* *mm*
Rajada máxima: *76.7 km/h*

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISETUBAL5/graph/2020-12-4/2020-12-4/daily
*



*

Neste momento cai um aguaceiro, já vai com 2 mm de acumulado, os primeiros do dia, e ainda se esperam mais aguaceiros durante a madrugada.
6.7ºC, vento fraco a moderado de WNW.

Amanhã trabalho da parte da manhã, portanto não vai dar para fazer o acompanhamento nas próximas horas.


----------



## david 6 (5 Dez 2020 às 00:19)

acumulado de ontem foi *14.4mm*
sigo com *4.9ºC*


----------



## Mammatus (5 Dez 2020 às 00:22)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Perfeitamente visíveis as cortinas de precipitação na forma sólida, neste pequeno time-lapse.



Referes-te a isto?






Observa-se com melhor clareza nas fotos que tiraste no Cabeço de Montachique. 
Ficaram brutais!


----------



## almeida96 (5 Dez 2020 às 00:25)

O dia de ontem acabou com uns simpáticos *23,1 mm.
*
A mínima foi de *5,3ºC*, já próximo da meia-noite, ao fim do dia. 

Continuam os aguaceiros, que hoje já fizeram *1 mm.*


----------



## N_Fig (5 Dez 2020 às 00:35)

Cai granizo na Figueira!


----------



## Jorge_scp (5 Dez 2020 às 00:39)

Acabei de dar uma voltinha de carro pela Arrábida. Sabia que muito dificilmente ia ver alguma coisa, mas fui registar o que por lá se passava. Deixei a zona alta de Sesimbra com 6ºC e chuva moderada, que se manteve até chegar à zona de estrada mais elevada da Serra da Arrábida. Por lá a temperatura do carro desceu até aos 4ºC, e sem dúvida que vi durante cerca de 10 min, com alguma regularidade, algo mais sólido a bater no vidro do carro e a desfazer-se. Uma água-neve misturada na chuva durante os períodos de precipitação mais intensos.


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2020 às 00:43)

Parque Santa Iria

*19,1 mm*
*
Máxima atingida de madrugada: 13,4ºC
Mínima registada cerca das 22h40: 5,1ºC

Rajadas máximas: 80,5 Km/h (16h40) e 78,9 Km/h (16h20). *Esta última durante o período de 5 minutos em que o vento médio atingiu o valor mais elevado do dia: *61,2 Km/h* de NW.








Mas a temperatura continua a descer, *4,9ºC* registados já depois da meia-noite; *0,5 mm*.


----------



## criz0r (5 Dez 2020 às 00:49)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Acabei de dar uma voltinha de carro pela Arrábida. Sabia que muito dificilmente ia ver alguma coisa, mas fui registar o que por lá se passava. Deixei a zona alta de Sesimbra com 6ºC e chuva moderada, que se manteve até chegar à zona de estrada mais elevada da Serra da Arrábida. Por lá a temperatura do carro desceu até aos 4ºC, e sem dúvida que vi durante cerca de 10 min, com alguma regularidade, algo mais sólido a bater no vidro do carro e a desfazer-se. Uma água-neve misturada na chuva durante os períodos de precipitação mais intensos.



Caraças, devia ter ido.. mas ainda eram quase 50km e podia ficar a ver navios. Estiveste na estrada que passa junto ao miradouro do Portinho Jorge ?


----------



## bluejay (5 Dez 2020 às 00:57)

FJC disse:


> Em Leiria cidade!?


Serra de Santo António


----------



## Jorge_scp (5 Dez 2020 às 01:03)

criz0r disse:


> Caraças, devia ter ido.. mas ainda eram quase 50km e podia ficar a ver navios. Estiveste na estrada que passa junto ao miradouro do Portinho Jorge ?



Sim, subi pelo lado de Sesimbra, na estrada que sobe pelo convento e desci pelas antenas do lado de Setúbal. Não saí da estrada que fica sempre a uma altitude a rondar os 400 m na zona mais alta. A água-neve ligeira começou acima dos 300/350 m e manteve-se até aos 400 m durante um período de aguaceiro mais intenso, depois parou e passou a chuva mais fina. Aos 500 m podia estar um pouco mais interessante, mas neve a sério só acredito acima dos 600/700 m.


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2020 às 01:05)

Bucelas (Alt.137 m) acumulou ontem *34,3 mm*, com máxima e mínima quase iguais a Santa Iria (altitude semelhante).

Montachique (206 m), *25,9 mm*.

Sobral de Monte Agraço (Zibreira de Fetais, 306 m): *27,2 mm*.

Sobral de Monte Agraço (Bispeira, 173 m): *35,6 mm*.

Vila Franca de Xira (119 m): *20,3 mm*.


----------



## criz0r (5 Dez 2020 às 01:06)

remember disse:


> Que é feito do @Sanxito?
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk



Quase sem tempo para aqui vir. Vida pessoal, outros projectos etc..



Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Mais um aguaceiro forte, com 6.4°c  Acumulado nos 12.1mm
> Por volta das 20.30h fui ao topo da Arrábida quando saí do trabalho , e o sensor do carro marcava cerca de 3°c, alguma água neve mas não mais do que isso, fica para uma próxima
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Eu até á cruz alta em Sintra pensei ir.. mas isto hoje por Almada foi o caos no trânsito. Parece que fiz bem então em não ter subido até lá.


----------



## Maria Papoila (5 Dez 2020 às 01:07)

Agora cai uma chuvia persistente e ... não mexe uma palha


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2020 às 01:11)

As células agora são 'avantajadas', mais lentas, por vezes com torres de actividade eléctrica (raras) e ecos mais intensos, mas no geral a precipitação não passa de moderada ou apenas fraca.











Exemplo: 93 kA às 22:22


----------



## remember (5 Dez 2020 às 02:03)

1.9mm já acumulados, temperatura nos 6°C e sensação nos 2°C.

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (5 Dez 2020 às 03:00)

aguaceiro fraquito, esta hora quando passa o Tejo começam logo a desfazer se, mesmo assim ainda vai deixando uns pingos bem frios com *4.9ºC*


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2020 às 05:44)

*4,4ºC, mínima 2,9ºC cerca das 5h.* A essa hora caíu um aguaceiro que acumulou 1 mm. Poderá ter água-neve à mistura, em Bucelas.

*5,3 mm*

Temperatura a descer aos altos e baixos; o mesmo para a subida da pressão.

Aqui em Parque Santa Iria, *4,3ºC*, mínima *3,9ºC*.

*3,1 mm*

Vento oscila entre W e NW (antes e depois de cada aguaceiro), fraco com momentos de calma.


----------



## Maria Papoila (5 Dez 2020 às 08:14)

Madrugada de aguaceiros frequentes e fortes. Zero vento - as árvores não mexem nem uma folhinha. Abri as portadas do lado Oeste e estão geladas. Aqui na Ericeira não tenho termómetro mas a temperatura baixou colossalmente nestes dois últimos dias. Agora mais um aguaceiro a cair. E o mar ...?! Enorme e majestoso, está belíssimo. Ouço um som que pode ser actividade eléctrica mas como sou pouco letrada também admito que sejam aviões.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2020 às 08:19)

Boas

Não contava com acumulados destes, a posição geográfica está ajudar e muito.
Ontem 23 mm.
Hoje ja vou nos 11 mm e acumular, pois vai chovendo fraco a moderado.


----------



## raposo_744 (5 Dez 2020 às 09:07)

só para dizer que o sol brilha , que conforto ....


----------



## Toby (5 Dez 2020 às 09:39)

Bom dia,

5,6° (min 2,4° a 7h50) chuveiros total deste dia 5,8mm.
Não há neve nem gelo para patinar (sim, sou demasiado velho  ), mas:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Dez 2020 às 09:53)

Bom dia,
Os aguaceiros ao final do dia de ontem, ainda antes da meia-noite, levaram o acumulado diário até aos 12,2 mm. O vento também amainou a partir das dez da noite, sendo que na madrugada era quase nulo. 
Como já era esperado, a mínima de 6,1ºC registou-se pouco antes da meia-noite.  

Entretanto, na última madrugada já caíram mais 5,3 mm e registou-se uma mínima de 5,2ºC. Pelo radar parece que não deverá chover mais por aqui, pelo menos até ao final da tarde. Agora estão 9,6ºC e céu limpo, com uma brisa de sudoeste, com a temperatura em escalada.


----------



## dvieira (5 Dez 2020 às 13:27)

Relativo ao dia de ontem a temperatura mais baixa que registei em conjugação com precipitação foi de 3,4 ºC a cerca de 350 metros no centro de Fátima. Ainda pensei me levantar durante a noite para espreitar pela janela a tentar a minha sorte mas a verdade é que se estava bem debaixo das mantas e já não havia da minha parte esperança para ver algum elemento branco. Quando acordei e verifiquei a temperatura mínima registada no meu sensor essa foi de 2,8 ºC agora não sei se havia precipitação no momento pois não verifiquei como disse. Nas últimas runs em cima do evento vieram a tirar expectativas com atualizações sempre um pouco pior. Também seria difícil nevar no tipo de entrada polar marítima seria mais fácil com uma entrada continental mas essa como sabemos é quase sempre seca . Se a memória não me falha no ano passado não houve nenhuma entrada continental de jeito e essas parecem começar a ser raras, talvez os próximos tempos mostrem que estou enganado. Mas já ouvi comentários que possa ter nevado (sem acumulação) nos pontos mais altos da Serra D Aire. Por aqui não dei por isso também sendo difícil distinguir aqui algum elemento branco com a escuridão da noite. Para finalizar, digo que estão neste momento 8,2 ºC e 64% de humidade tendo já caído uns aguaceiros por volta das 12h.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Dez 2020 às 15:42)

Brutal! 

A ondulação visível ontem na webcam era impressionante! Hoje já está um pouco mais calmo.


----------



## david 6 (5 Dez 2020 às 15:51)

aguaceiro a passar do lado


----------



## david 6 (5 Dez 2020 às 15:57)

aqui a ribeira de magos já cheinha


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Dez 2020 às 16:35)

Mínima de 4,3ºC por aqui. BCC com 3,8ºC.* 
*
Ontem 20 mm, hoje 11 mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2020 às 16:37)

Boas ,
15 mm

Literalmente um sinal do massacre de ontem.
Alcabideche


----------



## N_Fig (5 Dez 2020 às 17:16)

O dia aqui hoje tem sido de aguaceiros mais ou menos fortes. Às 8 da manhã, na estação do IPMA a média horária era de 3,3 ºC, com precipitação segundo o radar, curioso para ver depois qual foi a mínima real


----------



## Tufao André (5 Dez 2020 às 17:19)

Noite de aguaceiros frequentes e por vezes intensos!
Bastante frio a acompanhar, com mínima que chegou aos 4,5°C!!   A mais baixa da temporada e pouco comum nestas bandas, ainda por cima com chuva... 
Antes das 0h, a temperatura não desceu dos 6°C.

O dia segue frio e menos ventoso, os aguaceiros têm sido muito pouco frequentes desde o meio da manhã. Máxima de apenas 12°C! 
Agora desceu para os 10°C


----------



## Maria Papoila (5 Dez 2020 às 17:29)

Praia de São Lourenço há momentos:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Dez 2020 às 18:11)

Há pouco caiu um aguaceiro que acumulou mais uns cartuchos. Sigo com 5,6 mm para já. Como já estava previsto, parece que os aguaceiros estão a decidir regressar a terra depois dum dia inteiro no mar... 
Entretanto a temperatura desceu depois dum dia soalheiro e fresco. Estão neste momento 9,5ºC.


----------



## VazCosta (5 Dez 2020 às 18:24)

Olá @Gilmet.

Ontem estive na serra de Montejunto por volta das 23h e só apanhei um pouco de agua neve com 3ºC.
Hoje se as condições se mantiverem favoráveis e tudo indica que sim, volto lá para ver como está a coisa!!!
Tenho alguma esperança de ver uns "flocositos", pois hoje está mais frio do que ontem e o vento está NNW.
Se houver novidades aviso.



Gilmet disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Aqui fica o resumo da visita ao final do dia de hoje ao topo da Serra de Montejunto (a aprox. 650 m).
> 
> ...


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Dez 2020 às 18:41)

O dia de hoje por cá começou logo com um sol, bem bonito, mas só durou até por volta da hora de almoço, depois o tempo mudou, dando lugar ao céu muito nublado, e ainda caíu pelo menos uns 3 a 4 períodos de aguaceiros.


Já anda a circular fotos no facebook, do santuário de Fátima, coberto de neve, já com muitas partilhas e comentário, mas ao que parece a foto é de 2007.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2020 às 19:23)

Isto tem sido uma sorte belos aguaceiros por cá  já  nos 20 mm!
Ontem 23 mm.
Os solos começam a saturar,quem diria.


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2020 às 19:30)

Boa noite

*4,6 mm.*
Raramente as células chegaram aqui com precipitação acumulável a partir dos 8h30, hora do último aguaceiro com acumulação, apenas pingos esparsos ocasionais de nuvens já em dissipação. Por vezes caíam pingos do céu já descoberto e azul.

8,4ºC neste momento, a máxima foi *11,8ºC* às 15h25 e a mínima, já anteriormente reportada, *3,9ºC* às 5h00.

O período mais ventoso foi pelas 13h20, com vento médio em 5 minutos de 37 Km/h e rajadas máximas que se ficaram pelos *47 Km/h*.

Amanhã ao início da tarde já estarão cá as frentes quentes do novo sistema frontal, e a passagem do ramo frio ocorrerá cerca da meia-noite, circulação muito rápida de Noroeste.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Dez 2020 às 19:47)

Aguaceiros fracos têm-se sucedido ao longo deste final de tarde/início de noite. 
Sigo com 6,6 mm até agora. A temperatura atual é de 9,1ºC.


----------



## david 6 (5 Dez 2020 às 19:50)

caiu agora um aguaceiro interessante que deixou *2mm*, *8ºC*


----------



## RStorm (5 Dez 2020 às 19:54)

Boa Noite 

Ontem após o meu último post, instalou-se a chuva fraca e manteve-se por algum tempo, subindo o acumulado para *12,3 mm  *O vento diminuiu bastante de intensidade após o inicio da noite. 

Hoje já foi um dia mais calmo, com boas abertas de sol e vento bem mais calmo  
Caíram alguns aguaceiros durante a madrugada e até meio da manhã, rendendo um acumulado de *3,9 mm*. Desde aí não choveu mais, passou tudo ao lado e as células que vinham de NW para esta zona, dissipavam-se à medida que se aproximavam do estuário do Tejo  
O vento soprou em geral fraco de NW, por vezes moderado durante a tarde.

Extremos de hoje: *6,3ºC / 12,4ºC *

T. Atual: *9,6ºC *
HR: 71% 
Vento: NW / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## AnDré (5 Dez 2020 às 20:33)

Aguaceiro bastante intenso agora em Odivelas.

Também por aqui os terrenos já começam a ficar saturados de água.


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2020 às 21:02)

Uma pequena ilustração do hoje:

NW 15h09






NW 16h09





SW 16h45





SW 16h49





Local secreto, cada vez melhores


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Dez 2020 às 21:06)

Mais uns aguceiros fracos a moderados, muito bom para regar as couves, que acabei de plantar esta tarde.


----------



## remember (5 Dez 2020 às 21:14)

Boa noite,

Mais um aguaceiro hehe 7.5mm nada mau.

Minima de 5°C, 8.4°C actuais, 79% de HR e sensação de 6°C.

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2020 às 21:20)

Aguaceiro fraco às 20h25, 0,2 mm.
*7,5ºC*
76%


----------



## VazCosta (5 Dez 2020 às 21:47)

StormRic disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> *4,6 mm.*
> Raramente as células chegaram aqui com precipitação acumulável a partir dos 8h30, hora do último aguaceiro com acumulação, apenas pingos esparsos ocasionais de nuvens já em dissipação. Por vezes caíam pingos do céu já descoberto e azul.
> ...





> Raramente as células chegaram aqui com precipitação acumulável a partir dos 8h30, hora do último aguaceiro com acumulação, apenas pingos esparsos ocasionais de nuvens já em dissipação. Por vezes caíam pingos do céu já descoberto e azul.


!!!

Boa noite.
Exatamente o que não aconteceu na minha estação do Maxial.
Aqui caíram aguaceiros o dia todo e continua
Foi  exatamente esta uma das razões que me levou a instalar estações nestes dois lugares, apesar de uma distância de cerca de 50KM entre elas, são zonas completamente diferentes em termos meteorológicos. 
6,3mm em Sacavém.
15,01mm no Maxial e continua a acumular...


----------



## fhff (5 Dez 2020 às 23:09)

Por Sintra 14,4 mm acumulados. Dia fresco com aguaceiros frequentes. Cerca de 29 mm no total de ontem e hoje.


----------



## MSantos (5 Dez 2020 às 23:35)

Boas!

A mínima da última madrugada no meu sensor aqui pela Azambuja foi de apenas 4.9ºC, isto numa noite de aguaceiros frequentes é obra! 

Hoje tivemos um dia mais soalheiro com aguaceiros ao final da tarde e inicio da noite.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Dez 2020 às 00:53)

VazCosta disse:


> Olá @Gilmet.
> 
> Ontem estive na serra de Montejunto por volta das 23h e só apanhei um pouco de agua neve com 3ºC.
> Hoje se as condições se mantiverem favoráveis e tudo indica que sim, volto lá para ver como está a coisa!!!
> ...



Olá @VazCosta

Obrigado pelo relato! Relativamente à noite de hoje, apesar de ainda estar fresco, já não há condições de frio em altitude para neve a cotas tão baixas nesta zona. Mesmo na sexta-feira, já foi no limite. Hoje seriam precisos mais uns 400 m no Montejunto para ver algo em estado sólido. 

Pelo Cacém sigo com 8ºC. Noite calma.


----------



## david 6 (6 Dez 2020 às 01:03)

2.4mm do dia passado


----------



## almeida96 (6 Dez 2020 às 01:05)

Ontem foi mais um ótimo dia do ponto de vista da precipitação, com *23,6 mm* acumulados!  (A somar aos 23,1 mm de dia 4).

Extremos 5/12: *12,1ºC* / *4,2 ºC *


----------



## david 6 (6 Dez 2020 às 01:14)

aguaceiro  com *4.5ºC*


----------



## João Branco (6 Dez 2020 às 01:20)

4.9 ºC em Coimbra há pouco. Fotos de sexta feira na Serra da Lousã:
Trevim (1200m)





skyrim wallpaper



Catarredor (650m)


apple tree wallpaper


----------



## david 6 (6 Dez 2020 às 02:47)

aguaceiro fraco *4.1ºC*


----------



## efcm (6 Dez 2020 às 08:13)

Parece que de sexta para sábado sempre caiu alguma neve na serra de Sintra

Imagens "roubadas" da cronologia de um "maluco" que foi fazer trail as 6 da manhã para Sintra


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Dez 2020 às 08:48)

almeida96 disse:


> Ontem foi mais um ótimo dia do ponto de vista da precipitação, com *23,6 mm* acumulados!  (A somar aos 23,1 mm de dia 4).
> 
> Extremos 5/12: *12,1ºC* / *4,2 ºC *



Tem corrido mesmo  bem para os nossos lados.
Hoje já tenho mais 5 mm e deve acumular bem mais durante a tarde. Em Albarraque tendencialmente deverá chover algo parecido com Alcabideche,o mesmo não se aplica ao Linhó que é bem mais chuvoso. Uma pena terem tirado online  uma estação amadora da rede, por vezes, era grande esponja.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Dez 2020 às 10:10)

Bom dia,
Ontem os aguaceiros ainda levaram o acumulado diário aos 6,9 mm. O dia acabou, portanto, assim: 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 13,3°C
Mín: 5,2°C
Prec: 6,9 mm

Os aguaceiros continuaram durante a madrugada, acumulando mais 0,5 mm. A depressão Dora, portanto, rendeu aqui na zona uns belos 19,6 mm. Entretanto parece que está por vir uma nova frente que deverá chegar aqui à tarde - venha ela!  

A temperatura atual é de 12,4°C e está céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Dez 2020 às 11:21)

Bom dia,

Por cá a manhã começou com nevoeiro cerrado, muita humidade e frio.


----------



## belem (6 Dez 2020 às 12:32)

Tem estado a chover aqui por Carcavelos (alternando com algumas abertas).
A temperatura subiu significativamente.


----------



## VazCosta (6 Dez 2020 às 13:01)

E


Gilmet disse:


> Olá @VazCosta
> 
> Obrigado pelo relato! Relativamente à noite de hoje, apesar de ainda estar fresco, já não há condições de frio em altitude para neve a cotas tão baixas nesta zona. Mesmo na sexta-feira, já foi no limite. Hoje seriam precisos mais uns 400 m no Montejunto para ver algo em estado sólido.
> 
> Pelo Cacém sigo com 8ºC. Noite calma.



 Sim é verdade, a temperatura depois de estar a descer até ao princípio da noite, voltou a subir. 
Nem sequer lá fui acima...
Paciência, fica para a próxima.


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2020 às 13:49)

belem disse:


> Tem estado a chover aqui por Carcavelos (alternando com algumas abertas).
> A temperatura subiu significativamente.





VazCosta disse:


> E
> 
> 
> Sim é verdade, a temperatura depois de estar a descer até ao princípio da noite, voltou a subir.
> ...



Boa tarde

A entrada das frentes quentes (houve uma pré-sistema frontal) teve consequências notáveis ao nível da temperatura.
















Em relação à precipitação os acumulados são escassos, pelo menos por aqui: *1,5 mm*

Ontem foi assim: 5,3 mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Dez 2020 às 14:11)

Boas

7 mm
51 mm nestes 3 dias

A rede hidrográfica já a regressar à normalidade isto tendo em conta altura do ano,finalmente.
Ribeira de Janes.


Ribeira dos Marmeleiros


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2020 às 14:48)

Acumulados regulares mas pouco volumosos, pelo menos os que são registados nas EMA's do IPMA:






Acho que o sector quente pode ser identificado na imagem de satélite de massas de ar, apesar de as frentes terem pouca expressão ao nível da nebulosidade individualizada:






Mais clara a identifcação na imagem de radar:


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Dez 2020 às 16:05)

efcm disse:


> Parece que de sexta para sábado sempre caiu alguma neve na serra de Sintra
> 
> Imagens "roubadas" da cronologia de um "maluco" que foi fazer trail as 6 da manhã para Sintra



Hummm...
Eu olho para essa mancha branca e vem-me logo à cabeça que se trata de granizo ou eventualmente uma aglomeração de graupel.
Está muito longe de ser neve acumulada.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Dez 2020 às 16:36)

Aguaceiro moderado Azeitão 



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk










Edit: Acumulou 2.1mm, praticamente  tudo o que choveu hoje


----------



## almeida96 (6 Dez 2020 às 16:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tem corrido mesmo  bem para os nossos lados.
> Hoje já tenho mais 5 mm e deve acumular bem mais durante a tarde. Em Albarraque tendencialmente deverá chover algo parecido com Alcabideche,o mesmo não se aplica ao Linhó que é bem mais chuvoso. Uma pena terem tirado online  uma estação amadora da rede, por vezes, era grande esponja.



Sim a zona do Linhó é bem mais chuvosa. De acordo com a estação do SNIRH que lá existia a média anual (média pequena) era de 969 mm no período 90-01. No Algueirão deverá estar entre os 800 e 850 mm para o período 71-00 (já que a estação da Base Aérea, a uma altitude menor e mais afastada da serra tem média de 768 mm para o mesmo periodo).

Entretanto, mais *6,3 mm* acumulados hoje. O mês segue com *53 mm. *Muito bom!


----------



## rozzo (6 Dez 2020 às 16:48)

Aristocrata disse:


> Hummm...
> Eu olho para essa mancha branca e vem-me logo à cabeça que se trata de granizo ou eventualmente uma aglomeração de graupel.
> Está muito longe de ser neve acumulada.


Sim, também me parece que é acumulação de granizo e/ou graupel.
Não invalida que não possam ter caído flocos de neve essa noite em Sintra, é provável, mas quase de certeza não serão o que está acumulado nessas fotos. 

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (6 Dez 2020 às 16:54)

A Dora deu cabo da Internet aqui na zona, não pode acompanhar aqui estes dias bem interessantes.
Precipitação só hoje, já vai nos 8mm 
Temperatura mínima de 4ºC e agora nos 11ºC

Feliz dia de São Nicolau e inicio de Natal a todos!


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2020 às 16:58)

Desde as 16h00 que a chuva é agora mais persistente, graças a uma mancha de precipitação relativamente localizada a passar aqui pela Região Oeste:






O acumulado em Santa Iria (Parque) reflecte bem esta persistência, de 1,5 mm passou para *7,1 mm* ao longo destas quase duas horas de chuva fraca ou moderada.
HR 82%.

*10,7 mm* em Bucelas, dos quais *6,6 mm* nas últimas duas horas, HR 98%.
*8,6 mm* em Montachique, *5,6 mm* desde as 15h, 95 % HR.
*6,2 mm* em Meteo Santa Iria, *4,5 mm* na última hora.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Dez 2020 às 17:02)

Mammatus disse:


> Referes-te a isto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sim, referia-me a isso mesmo. E obrigado! 

--

Deixo mais uma fotografias tiradas na sexta-feira dia 4/12.




IMG_8605-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_8611-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_8617-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_20201204_142242_1-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_8647-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr

--

E deixo ainda umas tiradas ontem pelas 8h20. O arco-íris estava magnífico e apresentava um contraste espetacular com o céu escuro por trás e o Sol a iluminar o primeiro plano. Pena não ter cabido todo na foto 




IMG_20201205_082231 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_20201205_082309 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_20201205_082650-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Tufao André (6 Dez 2020 às 17:07)

Por aqui madrugada de alguns aguaceiros dispersos, de manhã ainda apareceu o sol entre as nuvens e não choveu.
No entanto a partir da hora de almoço voltou a encobrir e a chuva voltou, de forma fraca a moderada e persistente algum tempo! 

Vento fraco de NO
Mínima de 7°C e máxima de 13°C


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2020 às 17:20)

Os acumulados totais são resultado de pequenos contributos horários de chuva fraca ou moderada. Ocasionalmente aparecem umas pequenas células embebidas com ecos amarelos.
Rio Maior, Alcobaça, Torres Vedras são bons exemplos.
Regime excelente para a agricultura.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Dez 2020 às 17:44)

Esta tarde, caiu uns agauceiros fracos a moderados, por volta das 15 horas.


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2020 às 18:37)

Nevoeiro fino (vêem-se as estrelas) aqui na zona alta da Póvoa.








Humidade relativa muito elevada em toda a RLC, sector quente do sistema frontal.





Final da precipitação pela península de Setúbal. Região a norte de Coimbra com bons acumulados devido à persistência da precipitação.





Temperaturas aqui em casa:

Interior: 18,6ºC, HR 63%;
Exterior/marquise: 12,3ºC, 76%;
Exterior: 11,0ºC; 84%.

Bucelas: *8,8ºC, 98%*


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Dez 2020 às 19:01)

Mínima de* 4,7ºC*. Faz hoje 3 anos que registei 0ºC por aqui.

Praticamente 40 mm acumulados nestes dias. Grão a grão vamos fazendo o mês. Dezembro de 2019 a ser repetido...


----------



## RStorm (6 Dez 2020 às 20:00)

Boa noite

Mais uma excelente mas curta rega, com um acumulado de *3 mm  *
O céu apresentou-se geralmente muito nublado com algumas abertas. Aguaceiros durante a madrugada e períodos de chuva entre o meio da tarde e o final do dia.
O vento apresentou-se maioritariamente nulo, soprando temporariamente fraco de W durante o período da tarde.

Neste momento sigo com céu pouco nublado e parece que se está a formar neblina/nevoeiro.

Extremos: *6,8ºC / 14,2ºC / 3 mm 
*
T. Atual: *10,9ºC *
HR: 88% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Dez 2020 às 20:10)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mínima de* 4,7ºC*. Faz hoje 3 anos que registei 0ºC por aqui.
> 
> Praticamente 40 mm acumulados nestes dias. Grão a grão vamos fazendo o mês. Dezembro de 2019 a ser repetido...


Dezembro de 2019? Dezembro de 2019, até agora, tem sido incomparável a dezembro de 2020. Dezembro de 2019 começou com anticiclone e uma entrada continental até relativamente fraquinha comparando com as de outros anos. Entretanto tivemos a passagem de três depressões: o David, a Elsa e o Fabien (o último, contudo, foi fraquinho e quase só trouxe vento) e, depois do Fabien, tempo bem ameno para o mês em questão e nevoeiros bem frescos a marcar o último dia do mês. 
Já este ano tivemos uma entrada de norte logo a começar o mês. Lembro-me que o mesmo ocorreu em dezembro de 2009, no começo do mês, com bastante precipitação a norte (e nada no sul) e bastante frio. Talvez essa seja uma melhor comparação... 
____________________
Boa noite,
Hoje o dia começou com céu limpo e tempo fresco, mas às nove da manhã começaram a entrar as frentes quentes e a temperatura subiu abruptamente, dos 9°C para os 14,1°C de máxima. 
A frente quente por aqui rendeu muito pouco - apenas 0,8 mm. Se incluirmos os aguaceiros pós-frontais de madrugada ainda associados à depressão Dora, o acumulado de hoje sobe para os 1,3 mm. O acumulado mensal segue nos 20,4 mm, ou 16% da média mensal. 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 14,1°C
Mín: 7,1°C

Agora estão 13,3°C e céu pouco nublado, bem quente em comparação com dias anteriores a esta hora!


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Dez 2020 às 20:31)

A noite segue com um nevoeiro baixo, também em certa parte devido ao excessso de humidade presente no ar, e o frio continua.


----------



## Toby (6 Dez 2020 às 21:18)

StormRic disse:


> Uma pequena ilustração do hoje:
> Local secreto, cada vez melhores




As minhas estão a rebentar


----------



## belem (6 Dez 2020 às 21:30)

Toby disse:


> As minhas estão a rebentar



E as minhas (que estão em Carcavelos) ainda só estão agora a amarelecer.
Só tenho algumas já côr de  laranja, mas ainda  vai um tempo até ficarem prontas para colher.


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2020 às 21:36)

Toby disse:


> As minhas estão a rebentar



 excesso de água? Estas não são grandes, calibre pequeno mas com aquele gostinho mesmo verdadeiro. Há quem as acharia pouco doces, mas para doce temos outros frutos. 

Entretanto, *10,8ºC* estagnados aqui, nevoeiro levantou. O vento recuperou valores entre 10 e 15 Km/h e a direcção W, após ter feito uma incursão calma ao quadrante sul durante o nevoeiro.

Bucelas é a estação mais fria nesta altura pelas redondezas, a par de Seiça, com *7,6ºC* (Seiça que já tinha visitado as negativas no dia 3, com -1,1ºC, como se podia esperar). Ambas as estações situam-se em zonas baixas relativas ao relevo circundante. E nisto a altitude absoluta é irrelevante, Bucelas está à mesma altitude que Santa Iria (Parque), no entanto esta supera em 3,5ºC neste momento, com *11,1ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (7 Dez 2020 às 01:55)

0.8mm acumulado do dia


----------



## Maria Papoila (7 Dez 2020 às 08:25)

Aqui na Ericeira o vento soprou forte a noite inteira (e continua). Não assobiava como a Dora mas fez-se bem ouvir. Agora céu cinzento e mar castardo. Bela invernia!


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Dez 2020 às 09:23)

Boas

Hoje mais 5 mm durante a madrugada.
59 mm mensais.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Dez 2020 às 11:13)

Bom dia,
Por aqui caíram mais 0,8 mm durante a madrugada. Nada mau!  
A temperatura também está bem elevada tendo em conta os últimos dias - estão 14,9°C e céu nublado. Durante a noite, a temperatura desceu somente até aos 12,8°C!!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Dez 2020 às 14:16)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Dezembro de 2019? Dezembro de 2019, até agora, tem sido incomparável a dezembro de 2020. Dezembro de 2019 começou com anticiclone e uma entrada continental até relativamente fraquinha comparando com as de outros anos. Entretanto tivemos a passagem de três depressões: o David, a Elsa e o Fabien (o último, contudo, foi fraquinho e quase só trouxe vento) e, depois do Fabien, tempo bem ameno para o mês em questão e nevoeiros bem frescos a marcar o último dia do mês.
> Já este ano tivemos uma entrada de norte logo a começar o mês. Lembro-me que o mesmo ocorreu em dezembro de 2009, no começo do mês, com bastante precipitação a norte (e nada no sul) e bastante frio. Talvez essa seja uma melhor comparação...
> ____________________
> Boa noite,
> ...


Queria mais dizer em termos de potencialmente ser um mês chuvoso, como o de 2019.
______

Noite foi de morrinha, chuvisco agora.
Auriol pifou com a humidade toda dos últimos dias, também desleixei-me ao deixar aquilo ensopado em água... Mas já voltou a funcionar, bastou secar umas horas.

Mínimas parecem-me tender para anomalias positivas com a tendência de chuva, o que é normal. Não se pode ter tudo!


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2020 às 15:21)

Boa tarde

Céu de transição, estratocumulus e cumulus humilis, alguns cirrus, temperatura bem mais elevada, 15,3ºC neste momento (máxima de *15,4ºC* minutos antes), vento e movimento das nuvens rápido de WNW.

Vento médio entre *20 e 40 Km/h *! Rajada máxima *56 Km/h* às 12h50.

Os últimos aguaceiros fracos com acumulação caíram até às 4h: *0,5 mm*.
HR está em 66%, mais baixa do que o mínimo de ontem.

*Ontem* os valores significativos foram:
HR *75% a 85%
7,6 mm*
Máxima *12,1ºC*
Mínima *6,6ºC*







A frente fria ou já oclusão terá passado durante a noite mas pouco se deu por ela.
Nova frente fria (ainda não formada nestas cartas) associada à depressão no Golfo da Biscaia passará pelo continente nas próximas 24h. Depois segue-se um sector quente alargado que chegará cá já ocluído.


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2020 às 15:41)

Acumulados de ontem dia 6:






Situação presente:


----------



## Toby (7 Dez 2020 às 18:43)

StormRic disse:


> excesso de água? Estas não são grandes, calibre pequeno mas com aquele gostinho mesmo verdadeiro. Há quem as acharia pouco doces, mas para doce temos outros frutos.
> 
> Entretanto, *10,8ºC* estagnados aqui, nevoeiro levantou. O vento recuperou valores entre 10 e 15 Km/h e a direcção W, após ter feito uma incursão calma ao quadrante sul durante o nevoeiro.
> 
> Bucelas é a estação mais fria nesta altura pelas redondezas, a par de Seiça, com *7,6ºC* (Seiça que já tinha visitado as negativas no dia 3, com -1,1ºC, como se podia esperar). Ambas as estações situam-se em zonas baixas relativas ao relevo circundante. E nisto a altitude absoluta é irrelevante, Bucelas está à mesma altitude que Santa Iria (Parque), no entanto esta supera em 3,5ºC neste momento, com *11,1ºC*.





belem disse:


> E as minhas (que estão em Carcavelos) ainda só estão agora a amarelecer.
> Só tenho algumas já côr de  laranja, mas ainda  vai um tempo até ficarem prontas para colher.



Boa noite,

Penso que é falta de água, eles não são muito bons, as cascas são muito grandes .
Por isso, a minha mulher fez geleia.  https://www.marmiton.org/recettes/recette_confiture-d-orange_35040.aspx
Até os meus limões parecem engraçados.
Toranjas: nada!


----------



## N_Fig (7 Dez 2020 às 19:24)

Mais um dia de aguaceiros, alguns relativamente fortes, mas nada do outro mundo


----------



## RStorm (7 Dez 2020 às 19:56)

Boa Noite 

O dia apresentou-se ameno e com céu parcialmente nublado, temporariamente com boas abertas durante a tarde. Notável subida da temperatura, especialmente da mínima.  
Alguns aguaceiros fracos/dispersos, sendo mais frequentes no período matinal e rendendo apenas *0,3 mm*. 
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado de NW, sendo mais notório desde o inicio da tarde. 

Extremos: *11,1ºC / 15,9ºC / 0,3 mm *

T. Atual: *14,1ºC *
HR: 70% 
Vento: NW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Dez 2020 às 21:17)

Por cá o dia de hoje, foi de céu parcialmente nublado, apenas caiu uns aguaceiros fracos, por volta da hora de almoço, agora o vento começa-se já a fazer ouvir, soprando de forma moderada.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Dez 2020 às 22:45)

Boa noite,
Por aqui o dia foi de céu pouco nublado. De madrugada ainda caíram uns aguaceiros associados a uma frente quente em dissipação, acumulando 0,8 mm. À tarde houve bastante vento - registei uma rajada máxima de 36,7 km/h. Entretanto continua o vento, embora mais fraquinho. Estão 15,1°C e está céu nublado. 

Veremos o que rende o nosso amigo Ernesto por aqui!   

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 16,4°C
Mín: 12,8°C 
Prec: 0,8 mm
Rajada máxima: 36,7 km/h ONO


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Dez 2020 às 22:55)

Boas

6 mm hoje.
Fez algum vento, rajada máxima de 72 km/h.


----------



## Tonton (7 Dez 2020 às 23:43)

Boas,

Noite amena e húmida: 14,3º C e 77% de Humidade Relativa, céu com muitas núvens.
A estação do Belas Clube de Campo mostra 3,3 mm acumulados.


----------



## N_Fig (8 Dez 2020 às 01:25)

Chuva e vento forte agora!


----------



## david 6 (8 Dez 2020 às 03:29)

0.4mm do dia de ontem


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Dez 2020 às 10:38)

Bom dia,
Por aqui o Ernesto até agora acumulou muito pouco - apenas 0,5 mm. Parece que não terei chuva de jeito por cá pelo menos até dia 10, com o seguimento do rio atmosférico a Norte. 

Estão neste momento 14,6°C e céu muito nublado.


----------



## david 6 (8 Dez 2020 às 15:16)

1.2mm acumulado hoje


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2020 às 17:51)

Boa tarde

Continua a corrente de WNW, entre estratos, estratocumulus e por vezes alguns nimbostratus já não chove desde ontem. Alguns cirrus e rastos expandidos.
Foto de ontem e três fotos de hoje.















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Dez 2020 às 19:33)

Boas,

1,5 mm.

Esta manhã na zona alta da Malveira da Serra.
Cota 240 mts.
Aguaceiro em aproximação, nevoeiro a descer na serra.


Muito frio tem feito na serra, então com vento até corta.


----------



## StormRic (9 Dez 2020 às 03:42)

Aproximação de frente quente e um sector quente alargado:


















Às 13h34, imagem do satélite Suomi:





A passar em Peniche há menos de 1 hora:










Estou algo confuso quanto a esta previsão descritiva, no que diz respeito à direcção do vento:


----------



## StormRic (9 Dez 2020 às 03:49)

Resumos e registo gráfico da estação de Santa Iria dos dois últimos dias:











Precipitação no dia 7 na RLC:





Neste momento, 9,6ºC (passou pela mínima de *9,1ºC* à 1h35)
HR 74%

Vento fraco < 10 Km/h, rodando lenta e regularmente de W para WSW.


----------



## Geopower (9 Dez 2020 às 09:23)

Início de manhã com céu encoberto e chuvisco. Vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Dez 2020 às 10:35)

Bom dia pessoal, 

Manhã de chuva fraca por Sesimbra, com uma célula mais forte agora por Azeitão com o acumulado nos 2.2mm   Muita humidade  Amanhã , e os próximos dias prometem chuvinha da boa


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Dez 2020 às 11:44)

Bom dia,

Esta manhã, começou com muita nebulosidade e aguaceiros fracos, que ainda persistem.


----------



## StormRic (9 Dez 2020 às 12:20)

Bom dia

Desta vez a frente estacionou um pouco mais por aqui: *6,1 mm* !
11,3ºC, 86%
Há uma rotação curiosa do vento para Leste desde o início da manhã, embora mantendo-se fraco < 10 Km/h, depois de ter estado de W até às 4h e depois em calma até às 8h35.

Tecto das nuvens muito baixo, 160 m.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Dez 2020 às 12:26)

Boas ,
Mais 4 mm
Isto é que tem sido grão a grão...


----------



## StormRic (9 Dez 2020 às 12:53)

Na A1, chuvisco/chuva fraca, muito 'spray', tecto das nuvens baixo nos 140 m.
Ponte Vasco da Gama com nimbostratus a uma centena e meia de metros acima do rio.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (9 Dez 2020 às 13:03)

Já na outra margem, mais seco, tecto mais alto, abertas fugazes.





















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (9 Dez 2020 às 13:30)

Chove moderado em Setúbal, muita água no piso.
Aberta a aproximar-se. 








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (9 Dez 2020 às 14:08)

Algumas vistas de Setúbal na última meia hora. 
Aguaceiros de chuvisco ou chuva fraca.





















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (9 Dez 2020 às 19:50)

Boa Noite 

Os últimos dois dias prosseguem com o mesmo panorama: céu nublado com aguaceiros fracos, intercalados por boas abertas de sol. 
Ontem o acumulado ficou-se pelos *1,5 mm *e hoje segue nos *1,2 mm*. 
O vento soprou moderado com rajadas durante o dia de ontem devido aos efeitos do Ernest, mas hoje tem permanecido praticamente nulo. 

O mês segue com *22,2 mm*, basicamente tem sido o regime "grão a grão"  Amanhã e sexta parece que já vão haver acumulados mais generosos  

Ontem: *9,2ºC / 15,6ºC / 1,5 mm*
Hoje: *8,4ºC / 15,2ºC / 1,2 mm 
*
T. Atual: *11,4ºC *
HR: 89% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Dez 2020 às 21:19)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui ontem o dia ainda acumulou mais alguma coisa durante a manhã.  Normalmente, neste regime meteorológico de rio atmosférico, os acumulados são menores na minha zona e maiores em zonas como Azeitão ou Sesimbra, locais onde a orografia ajuda a que os acumulados sejam maiores. 
Assim sendo, o dia de ontem acabou com 0,8 mm e a noite a seguir à frente quente até foi algo fresca tendo em conta os dias anteriores. Contudo, durante a madrugada entrou uma nova frente e a temperatura voltou a subir bastante. 

Hoje foi mais um dia de chuva mijona. 1,3 mm acumulados foi o que caiu hoje, resultante de vários aguaceiros ao longo da manhã. Entretanto a tarde foi amena e até por vezes soalheira, mas mal começou a anoitecer começou novamente a chuviscar. Neste momento chuvisca com maior intensidade, embora ainda não tenha acumulado nada de especial...  

Ficam aqui os dados do dia de ontem: 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 15,8°C
Mín: 9,7°C
Prec: 0,8 mm 

Agora estão 14,4°C e céu nublado. Parece que amanhã deverá chover mais, veremos quanto rende por aqui!


----------



## almeida96 (10 Dez 2020 às 00:26)

Acumulados dos últimos dias por aqui:

7/12: *6,8 mm*

8/12: *1,8 mm*

9/12: *5,6 mm*

Acumulado de Dezembro até agora: *67,5 mm*


----------



## Tufao André (10 Dez 2020 às 01:23)

Boa noite,

O dia de hoje (9/12) rendeu mais chuva do que pensava, graças aos aguaceiros fracos a moderados que caíram durante a madrugada e manhã! Depois do almoço, melhoria significativa, já sem chuva e boas abertas...  
Pelas estações à volta, diria que ainda se acumulou uns 4 mm, nada mau! 

Entretanto já começou a chuviscar, sem acumular, e o vento intensifica-se com rajadas por vezes fortes de SO!
Amanhã e 6f promete ser dias bem regados...


----------



## Tufao André (10 Dez 2020 às 01:35)

Chove com mais intensidade neste momento e a temperatura sobe para os 15°C!
Bela noite para relaxar e adormecer ao som da chuva... Adoro!!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Dez 2020 às 01:49)

Boa madrugada,
Depois daquele aguaceiro às nove e meia que levou o acumulado aos 1,6 mm, não choveu mais até à meia-noite.
Entretanto já voltou a chover. Cai fraca, para já, mas claramente há a tendência de agravamento ao longo da manhã. 0,5 mm para já. 
A temperatura, essa tem subido e segue nos 15,1°C. O vento também aumentou.


----------



## david 6 (10 Dez 2020 às 03:49)




----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2020 às 08:07)

Boas

Ontem: 4,5 m
Hoje até momento 7 mm

Mensal vai subindo aos poucos , está nos 72 mm.
Mais que números, efectivamente os solos estão bem abastecidos dado ao regime fraco moderado da precipitação.
É o sétimo dia consecutivo com precipitação, isso também tem muito peso.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Dez 2020 às 08:23)

Eu vou ser sincero, estava à espera de mais... Caíram 3,8 mm durante a madrugada, muito fraquinho! 
O mês segue com 32,6 mm.


----------



## srr (10 Dez 2020 às 09:04)

Abrantes,

10 mm  - foi o que rendeu a frente, mas chegou aqui ja muito desorganizada,
               como previsto.

O mês soma 28mm - faz falta muito mais, para repor stocks subterrâneos


----------



## Geopower (10 Dez 2020 às 09:25)

Início de manhã com céu encoberto e chuva fraca e dispersa. Vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2020 às 09:28)

Manhã daquelas...nevoeiro, morrinha e  vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Dez 2020 às 10:47)

Chuvisca bem agora! 

10 mm hoje, cerca de 60 mm neste 7º dia de chuva.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Dez 2020 às 12:30)

Esta manhã tem estado a chover fraco mas de forma constante. Neste momento chove com mais alguma intensidade.

A mínima foi de *14,9ºC* e neste momento estão 17,2ºC. Está mais frio dentro de casa do que na rua


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2020 às 13:24)

Chove fraco há horas...15 mm.
Continua acumular.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Dez 2020 às 13:31)

Bem, parece que já choveu mais nesta manhã que passou em comparação com a frente de madrugada. Sigo com 6,4 mm e chuva fraca há algumas horas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Dez 2020 às 13:57)

jonas_87 disse:


> Chove fraco há horas...15 mm.
> Continua acumular.



Pena não estarem 0ºC 

17 mm em BCC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Dez 2020 às 14:42)

Precipitação estratiforme há horas , maravilha para os solos e lençóis freáticos  Pelo radar a tarde não deverá ser muito diferente  Acumulado por Azeitão nos 7.1mm! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2020 às 14:49)

20 mm
Excelente!
85 mm mensais.
Incrível como igualei mês de Novembro em 7 dias.


----------



## almeida96 (10 Dez 2020 às 15:40)

Por aqui continua a chover, sempre no limite entre o fraco e o moderado, o que é ótimo para os solos!

Acumulado de *25 mm*. Um pouco superior aos acumulados à volta (o que me fez suspeitar um pouco), mas que talvez se explique pelo efeito mais forte da serra, especialmente no local da estação, em Albarraque/Tabaqueira...imagino no Linhó


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2020 às 15:57)

Sim, isso mesmo há uma clara influencia da vertente da serra, localidades que estão num raio de x kms sofrem o efeito,positivo neste caso.
Óbvio que nem sempre é assim mas hoje está mais acentuado.
Aqui mantém se tudo igual chuva fraca e nevoeiro.
21 mm.


----------



## jamestorm (10 Dez 2020 às 16:39)

Aqui em Alenquer - Alto Concelho hoje ja vamos nos* 28.38mm*  e nao mostra sinais de parar..são 6dias de chuva todos os dias e o mês segue nos* 81mm*.

Este Dezembro já está mais normal e em nada igual aos últimos 2-3 anos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Dez 2020 às 16:51)

Por cá a tarde tem sido marcada por aguaceiros fracos, mas persistes, já a madrugada, foi identica, a manhã, o céu abriu, mas por pouco tempo.
Uma marvilha toda esta água, para regarregar os solos.


----------



## meko60 (10 Dez 2020 às 17:19)

Boa tarde.
Hoje está a ser um dia de chuva fraca mas persistente, o acumulado está em 10mm.


----------



## VazCosta (10 Dez 2020 às 17:46)

jamestorm disse:


> Aqui em Alenquer - Alto Concelho hoje ja vamos nos* 28.38mm*  e nao mostra sinais de parar..são 6dias de chuva todos os dias e o mês segue nos* 81mm*.
> 
> Este Dezembro já está mais normal e em nada igual aos últimos 2-3 anos.



Boas.
Eu, do outro lado da serra já vou com *32mm* e a subir... aqui, o acumulado já é de *70 mm* num evento de *7 días consecutivos de chuva*, de acordo com os modelos, certamente que ultrapasso os 100mm nesta estação, até ao fim do mês.
Em Sacavém *8,6mm...*


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2020 às 17:48)

Boa tarde

Chuvisco ou chuva fraca são uma constante ao longo do dia de hoje, de noite e a partir do fim da manhã. Acumulado *7,4mm*.

Ontem ficou-se pelos *6,1 m*m caídos atè às 12h30.

Nesta massa de ar sub-tropical muito húmida seria de esperar uma aproximação entre mínima e máxima, e assim aconteceu, com a subida significativa da mínima e mais ligeira da máxima: *13,8ºC* e *16,3ºC* respectivamente.
Ontem estes registos foram *9,1ºC e 15,1ºC*.

Numa saída à rua há uma hora atrás registei *17,2ºC e 84%*.

Valores agora em *15,7ºC e 86%* (Parque Santa iria), HR máxima foi 88%.

Vento com direcção muito regular, variando de WSW durante a noite até WNW desde manhã.
Sempre acima dos *20 Km/h, e até 40 Km/h* durante a noite, com rajadas nessa altura que chegaram aos *58 Km/h*. 

Ainda houve boas abertas de sol (fraco) durante a manhã.

A frente fria não chegou a atravessar toda a RLC e a zona que temporariamente esteve do 'lado frio' já foi atravessada novamente pela frente, quente desta vez:











Estaremos durante os próximos dias sempre nestes sectores quentes sub-tropicais, muita humidade portanto.






Notável a estrutura da cobertura nebulosa, vista hoje pelo satélite Suomi às 12h57:


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2020 às 18:20)

25 mm
90 mm mensais
Já quase que perdi a conta às horas consecutivas de precipitação...ao que parece são 18 horas.
Já ha terrenos aqui a volta com bastante agua a escorrer.
Chuva fraca , soma e segue.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Dez 2020 às 19:35)

Quase nos 30 mm em BCC  

A caminho das 20 horas de chuva, a 2ª capital mais soalheira da Europa


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Dez 2020 às 22:07)

Boa noite,
Bem, digamos que a tarde foi passada a água. Choveu quase de forma constante, elevando o acumulado diário aos 12,7 mm - nada mau!
Entretanto ainda vai caindo alguma pinga, embora mais fraca e mais espaçada. Muito bom!  

Devido à entrada da superfície frontal quente, a temperatura mínima registou-se pouco depois da meia-noite. 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 16,4ºC
Mín: 14,7ºC
Humidade relativa média: 96%

Agora estão 15,9ºC e céu nublado. 

PS: 13 mm


----------



## AnDré (10 Dez 2020 às 22:47)

Os acumulados das estações de Lisboa não refletem a quantidade de precipitação que tem estado a cair na zona de Odivelas e Caneças.
Chuva fraca, persistente, há largas horas.
Já todos os terrenos brotam água.


----------



## Mammatus (10 Dez 2020 às 23:04)

Boa noite malta

Tenho andado desaparecido do forum desde aquele dia gélido e tempestuoso da nossa amiga Dora, vou fazer um apanhado dos registos dos últimos dias (desde sábado)

Sábado - 05/12
*13.1ºC* / *6.2ºC*
*6.60 mm*

Domingo - 06/12
*14.4ºC* / *8.5ºC*
*1.02 mm*

2ª feira - 07/12 (chegada do Ernesto  - um pouco mais ventoso, mas nada de especial, e chuva nem vê-la)
*16.3ºC* / *13.7ºC*
*0.25 mm*
Rajada máxima: *52.6 km/h* 

3ª feira - 08/12
*15.8ºC* / *10.7ºC*
*0.00 mm*
Rajada máxima: *52.6 km/h*

4ª feira - 09/12
*17.3ºC* / *10.5ºC*
*0.51 mm*


Hoje foi um dia de chuva, acho que choveu a tarde toda, vento moderado a forte do quadrante oeste, muita humidade e temperatura francamente amena, características típicas de massa de ar tropical húmida.

Precipitação do tipo estratiforme, bom para os níveis freáticos, no entanto parco em termos de acumulados, até agora *3.05 mm*.
A máxima está a ser registada por esta altura, a bater os 20ºC.


----------



## VazCosta (10 Dez 2020 às 23:09)

Boa noite.
*38,9mm* na estação do Maxial. Querem ver que ainda vou atingir os 40mm!!!


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2020 às 23:10)

AnDré disse:


> Os acumulados das estações de Lisboa não refletem a quantidade de precipitação que tem estado a cair na zona de Odivelas e Caneças.
> Chuva fraca, persistente, há largas horas.
> Já todos os terrenos brotam água.



Num rápido apanhado ( e há muitas mais estações com acumulados hoje superiores a 30 mm pela Região Oeste)
*51,6 mm* em A-dos-Cãos (Loures).
*35,3 mm* na Carregueira (Clube de Golfe, Belas).
*39,3 mm* em Albarraque (Rio de Mouro).
*31,7 mm* em Barcarena (Queluz de Baixo),

Aqui na Póvoa de Santa iria e Santa Iria de Azóia as nuvens já chegam descarregadas da chuva que caíu pelos montes de altitudes bem superiores, apenas *8,4 mm*.
O mesmo se passará por Lisboa cidade.
*Geofísico*: *12,5 mm*;
*Gago Coutinho*: *8,2 mm*;
*Ajuda*: *15,0 mm* (duas horas sem registo).

A Região de Lisboa e Oeste tem um relevo interior com altitudes ideais para interceptar estas nuvens baixas de tecto nos 250m ou inferior. No entanto as EMA's oficiais situam-se no litoral ou beira-rio. Torres Vedras daria uma melhor ideia dos acumulados mas tem estado sem registar. Mais acima, Rio Maior já não é representativa da região.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Dez 2020 às 23:13)

Praticamente 12mm só de precipitação fraca, e quando chove à praticamente 18 horas seguidas é OURO 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2020 às 23:34)

Boas

31 mm em Alcabideche/Alcoitão 

O acumulado mensal deu um salto brutal para os 96 mm


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Dez 2020 às 23:45)

*37 mm*, altitude contínua a dar-lhe pela Carregueira... 

 24ª hora de chuva a encerrar


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2020 às 23:48)

guisilva5000 disse:


> *37 mm*, altitude contínua a dar-lhe pela Carregueira...
> 
> 24ª hora de chuva a encerrar



Aqui já é mais nevoeiro e morrinha ténue.
Amanhã não consegues registos do Jamor? Estou curioso


----------



## almeida96 (11 Dez 2020 às 00:34)

E eis que ainda vai chovendo fraco de vez em quando. Não pára!  É ouro este líquido que cai do céu! 

O acumulado de ontem situou-se nos *39,6 mm. *Acumulado do mês até ao momento: *107,7 mm*. Já passou Novembro!

Como vários _meteoloucos_ já aqui referiram, impressionantes as diferenças de precipitação em poucos quilómetros! Algumas estações amadoras de Lisboa nem aos 10 mm chegaram... De facto o relevo a fazer-se sentir.


----------



## Tufao André (11 Dez 2020 às 01:42)

Incrível a persistência da chuva hoje durante todo o dia, com muito poucas paragens, e sempre em regime de chuva fraca/chuviscos/moderada!!

Não tenho estação para registar o acumulado, mas como foi já aqui dito, nada a ver com os registos das estações de Lisboa! (e é já aqui ao lado...)

Também foi notório o efeito orográfico nesta zona, e apesar da cidade não ser muito alta, tem algumas serras com quase 300 m de altitude. Houve sempre muito menor visibilidade por causa da chuva e nevoeiro na zona oeste e norte da cidade do que para leste (do lado de Lisboa)...
Por isso, estando aqui numa zona intermédia, diria que caíram à vontade entre 25 e 30 mm!  Muito bom mesmo para os solos e ribeiras!!!
Pouca variação térmica e algum vento a acompanhar!


----------



## david 6 (11 Dez 2020 às 03:17)

8.8mm ontem


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Dez 2020 às 08:01)

Boas

Pois é,  a torneira está imparável...
4 mm até ao momento.
Chuvisco e nevoeiro.
100 mm de acumulado mensal.

No famoso mapa de percentagem de água no solo, por cá como esperado atingiu o nível maximo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Dez 2020 às 08:16)

Bom dia,
Ontem o acumulado ainda chegou aos 14,2 mm e os chuviscos prolongaram-se pela madrugada toda até agora, acumulando mais 2,3 mm. Assim sendo, o mês segue com 39,9 mm - ainda muito pouco tendo em conta a média de 125,2 mm (apenas 32% do valor médio)!  

Estão 15,3°C e está céu nublado.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Dez 2020 às 08:18)

almeida96 disse:


> E eis que ainda vai chovendo fraco de vez em quando. Não pára!  É ouro este líquido que cai do céu!
> 
> O acumulado de ontem situou-se nos *39,6 mm. *Acumulado do mês até ao momento: *107,7 mm*. Já passou Novembro!
> 
> Como vários _meteoloucos_ já aqui referiram, impressionantes as diferenças de precipitação em poucos quilómetros! Algumas estações amadoras de Lisboa nem aos 10 mm chegaram... De facto o relevo a fazer-se sentir.



A ribeira de Manique nasce para os lados de Chão de Meninos,passa pela Abrunheira e entra no concelho de Cascais , resumindo deve ter um caudal excelente com tanto mm em cima, merece uma visita.


----------



## Geopower (11 Dez 2020 às 10:28)

Manhã com períodos de chuvisco. Céu encoberto. Vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Dez 2020 às 14:25)

5 mm

Esta manhã  na Ribeira das Vinhas,Cascais.
Esta linha de água neste preciso troço muitas vezes está seca pois a mesma a montante passa por uma zona calcária, e grande parte simplesmente infiltra-se.
Como tem acumulado tanto, já  corre bastante bem.


Os solos estão tão saturados, impressionante.
Foto da ribeira.



forever love poems


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Dez 2020 às 16:29)

Por cá a, tarde segue marcada pelos aguaceiros fracos, do tipo "spray".


----------



## srr (11 Dez 2020 às 16:31)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Por cá a, tarde segue marcada pelos agauceiros fracos, do tipo "spray".



Abrantes igual

Tipo spray é perigoso para a transmissão do covid !!!! humm!!


----------



## StormRic (11 Dez 2020 às 16:31)

Boa tarde

Vento com uma regularidade direccional incrível desde ontem, entre* 260º e 290º* ao longo de todo o dia de ontem e hoje.
Intensidade média hoje entre os *25 e os 35 Km/h, rajadas máximas de 50 Km/h*.

Amplitude térmica diurna ainda menor do que ontem, apenas* 1,3ºC* (2,5ºC ontem): mínima hoje *14,4ºC* e máxima *15,7ºC* já atingida pelas 14:50.

*1,5 mm* acumulados hoje (8,6 mm ontem).

E talvez ainda mais extraordinário (salvo funcionamento deficiente da estação): Humidade relativa *constante nos 86%* (ontem variou entre 82 e 88%).

Esta é uma das situações não estáticas mais regulares de que me lembro.

A imagem de massas de ar também é testemunho dessa homogeneidade da corrente de Oeste:


----------



## VazCosta (11 Dez 2020 às 17:10)

Boa tarde.
Ontem acabei por atingir os *40mm * na estação do Maxial e os *10mm* em Sacavém.
Hoje já vai em *7mm* por terras de Torres.
Em Sacavém estive todo o dia com *1,1mm*, que caíram antes da 1 da manhã e agora começou a acumular de novo, já vou com *1,3mm*
E vão *8 dias* de chuva...**


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Dez 2020 às 17:21)

Menos chuvisco hoje, BCC com 8 mm.

O UV está tão baixo que nem o IPMA já tem escala para 0:





________

Update: Chuva fraca a cair quase na horizontal, o que dá erros por defeito nos pluviómetros...


----------



## remember (11 Dez 2020 às 19:14)

Boas pessoal,

Este mês já vai com 71.9mm acumulados

Já ultrapassou o mês de Novembro, apenas em 11 dias e promete mais

Hoje com 1.8 mm acumulados até agora, ontem ficou-se pelos 8.2 mm.

A temperatura oscilou entre os 15.3°C e os 16.4°C até agora, humidade muito constante assim como a direcção do vento, como relatou o @StormRic. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Dez 2020 às 19:37)

Boas

7 mm
104 mm
Morrinha a esvoaçar.
Já não vejo a serra alguns dias, sempre com nevoeiro e nuvens baixas no seu redor.

Nunca na vida pensava passar os 100 mm mensal a 11 de Dezembro.So mostra que mais que meteorologia/previsões , a climatologia local  por ação da orografia tem um peso muito importante.


----------



## RStorm (11 Dez 2020 às 20:15)

Boa Noite 

Prossegue o mesmo padrão com céu encoberto e alguma chuva fraca/morrinha, que ontem foi mais intensa e frequente, especialmente durante a tarde. 
Ontem rendeu *2,4 mm *e hoje está a zeros, pois ainda não passou de borrifos que mal molham o chão.
O vento tem soprado fraco a nulo do quadrante W. 

Ontem: *13,7ºC / 17,6ºC / 2,4 mm *
Hoje: *15,8ºC / 17,7ºC 
*
T. Atual: *16,3ºC *
HR: 89% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## jamestorm (11 Dez 2020 às 21:10)

aqui em Alenquer *alto Concelho mais* 8.18 mm* hoje...o mes segue nos* 89mm *


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Dez 2020 às 22:55)

Boas,
Por aqui hoje mal se viu o sol, mais uma vez! O dia foi de grande humidade e de chuvisco durante quase toda a manhã e tarde, acumulando 4,3 mm. O mês assim segue nos 44,2 mm. Vale também a pena salientar na humidade relativa, que se manteve constante nos 97% ao longo do dia - impressionante!


----------



## MSantos (11 Dez 2020 às 23:29)

Boas!

Aqui pela Azambuja estamos há 48h sob chuvisco quase sempre presente, pena a precipitação não ser um pouco mais forte, mas a persistência é impressionante!


----------



## DaniFR (12 Dez 2020 às 00:16)

Por Coimbra, igual, dois dias de chuviscos sem parar. 
Muita humidade, corre água em todo o lado.

Basta ver os acumulados de ontem nas estações do distrito, com algumas a passar os 60mm.


----------



## jamestorm (12 Dez 2020 às 00:51)

Belos acumulados sim senhor, acredito que muitos vão chegar aos 100mm este mês!
Quem havia de dizer que este mês de Dezembro ia ser mais dentro do normal...



DaniFR disse:


> Por Coimbra, igual, dois dias de chuviscos sem parar.
> Muita humidade, corre água em todo o lado.
> 
> Basta ver os acumulados de ontem nas estações do distrito, com algumas a passar os 60mm.


----------



## raposo_744 (12 Dez 2020 às 08:35)

Ontem foi o dia todo, tem sido assim há 3 dias. Hoje a coisa está mais simpática, pelo menos por agora


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Dez 2020 às 08:50)

Boas

Chuviscos e 6 mm
Incrível este evento...


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Dez 2020 às 09:44)

jamestorm disse:


> Belos acumulados sim senhor, acredito que muitos vão chegar aos 100mm este mês!
> Quem havia de dizer que este mês de Dezembro ia ser mais dentro do normal...



Os meus familiares do oeste,  estão todos contentes, represas /charcas praticamente cheias.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Dez 2020 às 11:40)

Bom dia,
Ontem o dia acabou assim: 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 15,9°C
Mín: 15,0°C
Prec: 4,7 mm 
Humidade relativa (constante): 97%

Os chuviscos de ontem parece que se prolongaram pela madrugada adentro, acumulando 0,8 mm. Entretanto o céu tem vindo a abrir-se um pouco e por vezes é possível ver o sol. Muito bom!


----------



## almeida96 (12 Dez 2020 às 13:13)

Por aqui o tempo continua basicamente igual. Céu encoberto, com chuviscos e chuva fraca frequentes e nevoeiro por vezes.

Acumulado de ontem: *5,3 mm* (com uma amplitude térmica de *1,5 ºC* apenas!)

Acumulado de hoje (até ao momento): *7,4 mm.
*
Acumulado de Dezembro: *120,1 mm *(*94 %* da média).

O acumulado anual, com *796,6 mm*, já passou da média para Sintra/Granja (*104 % *da média)


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Dez 2020 às 18:01)

Morrinha por aqui, em ritmo de chuva molha parvos. 

Já não me lembro do último dia em que vi um raio de sol


----------



## N_Fig (12 Dez 2020 às 21:10)

Algum nevoeiro e céu nublado por aqui. A minha mãe disse que houve algum sol de manhã, mas de resto não me lembro da última vez que o vi...


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Dez 2020 às 22:10)

Nevoeiro cerrado como já não via há uns bons tempos, nem quase os prédios do lado vejo.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Dez 2020 às 22:24)

Boas

Entretanto hoje mais 7 mm.


----------



## Mammatus (12 Dez 2020 às 22:39)

Boas,

5ª Feira, 10/12
*20ºC* / *16.2ºC*
*3.05 mm*

6ª feira, 11/12 (alguma morrinha da parte da tarde, mas não acumulou)
*20ºC* / *18.2ºC*
*0.00 mm*

Quanto a hoje, tempo maioritariamente nublado, apenas algum sol pela manhã e um breve período a meio da tarde.
As temperaturas continuam obscenas para a altura do ano, novamente uma máxima redonda, *20ºC*... 3 dias consecutivos!

A máxima foi registada às 05:39!
Às 9h máxima igualada.












Vento fraco a moderado do quadrante oeste durante a madrugada, foi progressivamente enfraquecendo durante a manhã para se tornar nulo à tarde.

Mantém-se o padrão morno e húmido, típico de corrente de oeste, com amplitudes térmicas diárias francamente reduzidas.






Sigo com céu nublado, 18.3ºC, e vento nulo.
Tempo completamente sensaborão.

EDIT: parece que está a formar-se nevoeiro (ainda em altitude).


----------



## jamestorm (13 Dez 2020 às 03:06)

nao esta no radar, mas por aqui vai caindo uma morrinha intensa desde ha horas..e vai acumular


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Dez 2020 às 07:35)

Bom dia,
Por aqui o dia de ontem acumulou 1 mm. Os chuviscos do dia anterior prolongaram-se pela madrugada dentro e até ao início da manhã. Entretanto o céu começou a limpar durante a tarde e inclusive foi possível ver o sol, mas por pouco tempo! Já a meio da tarde, o céu voltou a fechar e começou novamente a morrinha - mas, desta vez, só começou mesmo a acumular pouco antes da meia-noite, levando o acumulado ao valor interessante de 1 mm. 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 16,7°C
Mín: 15,3°C
Prec: 1 mm

Entretanto, na madrugada que passou parece que choveu algo e desta vez foi mesmo um aguaceiro, não foi morrinha! 2,3 mm acumulados até ao momento e ainda nem sequer chegou a frente propriamente dita... Veremos o que acontece!


----------



## Serrano (13 Dez 2020 às 10:55)

16°C no Barreiro, com céu muito nublado.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## cepp1 (13 Dez 2020 às 12:16)

impressionante a quantidade de dias de chuva seguidos pelo menos na zona do Oeste. Outono fantástico, menos para passear o cão (já me doi a garganta..)


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Dez 2020 às 12:22)

Bom dia,

Esta manhã comçou com céu muito nublado, e com muita humidade, por volta das 11 horas, ainda caiu uma morrinha, mas foi de curta duração.


----------



## Mammatus (13 Dez 2020 às 13:06)

Boa tarde,

Extremos de ontem:
*20ºC* / *17.8ºC*
*0.00 mm
*
Choveu durante a madrugada, acumulado até agora de *1.27 mm*.
Sigo com céu muito nublado, vento fraco do quadrante sul, 18ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2020 às 16:29)

Boas,

Por aqui mais 3 mm.
Ou muito me engano este mês vai tocar nos 200 mm.
114 mm até ao momento.
A serra está incrível, para quem gosta de passear e fotografar aconselho uma visita à estrada de monserrate.
Já algum tempo que não via tanta água e cascatas ao pontapé.
O mais impressionante é que os modelos metem muitos mm durante a semana.


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2020 às 18:22)

por aqui mais um dia igual aos anteriores, madrugada chuviscos mais intensos, manhã ainda borrifou, 0.8mm, de tarde nada mas manteve encoberto deu para dar uma caminhada, o Rio Sorraia à saida de Coruche na ponte pedonal está assim:


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Dez 2020 às 18:33)

david 6 disse:


> por aqui mais um dia igual aos anteriores, madrugada chuviscos mais intensos, manhã ainda borrifou, 0.8mm, de tarde nada mas manteve encoberto deu para dar uma caminhada, o Rio Sorraia à saida de Coruche na ponte pedonal está assim:



Será que toda essa espuma visível, é fruto da pequena queda de água, ou de alguma descarga ilegal, como já vem sido hábito, ultimamente aqui pelos rios da região, notas-te algum cheiro no ar.


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2020 às 19:54)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Será que toda essa espuma visível, é fruto da pequena queda de água, ou de alguma descarga ilegal, como já vem sido hábito, ultimamente aqui pelos rios da região, notas-te algum cheiro no ar.



não sei, talvez devido à queda de água esperamos nós, só vi esta espuma naquela zona junto à queda de água e a água estava a bater com muita violência


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2020 às 20:20)

Fui passear até às praias de Sintra. De facto, a vertente norte da serra é outro mundo, um autêntico paraíso em flora, até se esquece que se está a meros quilómetros da metrópole. No topo da Pena deve estar constantemente a chover... 

As praias já se adaptaram ao regime de Inverno, a areia está praticamente sempre molhada e a ser ocupada pelo mar quando enche. As tempestades também trazem sempre muito lixo, mesmo sendo a maioria troncos e lixo natural, às vezes encontra-se com cada coisa... muita coisa de pesca também.

Praia Grande:











Praia das Maçãs e o crepúsculo:











Apesar das cores no céu, acho que faz 7 dias que não vejo o Sol por estas bandas. Talvez só uns minutos entre abertas. E parece que é para continuar


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2020 às 20:24)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Fui passear até às praias de Sintra. *De facto, a vertente norte da serra é outro mundo, um autêntico paraíso em flora, até se esquece que se está a meros quilómetros da metrópole. *



Hoje nas entranhas da vertente norte.
Isto é um afluente da ribeira de Colares...assim se vê a quantidade brutal de chuva deste Dezembro.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2020 às 20:26)

jonas_87 disse:


> Hoje nas entranhas da vertente norte.


É o nosso Parque Nacional Peneda Gerês pocket edition 

De facto a ribeira de Colares ia muito bem composta, grande fluxo.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2020 às 20:28)

guisilva5000 disse:


> É o nosso Parque Nacional Peneda Gerês pocket edition



Acredita que tem recantos que consegue deixar muita e boa gente perplexa.


----------



## remember (13 Dez 2020 às 21:46)

Boa noite pessoal,

Mais um dia com alguma chuvinha

Tem sido seguidos, hoje mais 0.6mm agora tempo mesmo calmo, não mexe nada lá fora.

15.3°C e 82% de HR. 


Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (13 Dez 2020 às 21:57)

Boa Noite,
Tarde de céu muito nublado em Leiria.
Rio Lís com um caudal completamente diferente daquele que tinha da última vez que estive por cá, no final de novembro.


----------



## Mammatus (13 Dez 2020 às 22:21)

Tempo encoberto e húmido,_ it's kinda british weather_...  só a temperatura é que destoa, máxima de *19.4ºC*.
Alguma morrinha por volta da hora de almoço, claro que não acumulou, mantém-se assim os valores registados durante a madrugada, *1.27 mm*.


Sigo com céu nublado, 16.1ºC.
Presumo que existam problemas com o anemómetro da estação, mas posso afirmar que sopra uma aragem de SW.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Dez 2020 às 23:00)

Boa noite,
Após a última mensagem, ainda caíram alguns chuviscos durante a manhã e à hora de almoço, mas ao contrário do que aconteceu na terra do nosso companheiro @Mammatus, por aqui acumularam e levaram o acumulado diário até aos 2,8 mm. Dezembro segue com 45,5 mm ou 87% do valor médio tendo em conta a média no período de 1 a 13 de dezembro. Nada mau! 

Com os acumulados previstos até ao dia 23 no modelo ECMWF, acabaria por ter entre 86,6% e 92% do valor médio para o período entre 1 e 23 de dezembro. 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 15,7°C
Mín: 14,7°C
Humidade relativa média: 96% 

Agora estão 14,8°C e céu nublado.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Dez 2020 às 09:27)

Bom dia,
Por aqui a frente já passou e deixou um acumulado ótimo de 6,9 mm, perto dos valores previstos para hoje.  A madrugada foi acompanhada de algum chuvisco, tal como nos dias anteriores, mas agora parece que o céu está a querer limpar, pois já se conseguem ver algumas abertas. Estão 14,7°C neste momento.


----------



## Geopower (14 Dez 2020 às 09:41)

Início de manhã com períodos de chuva fraca. Vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Dez 2020 às 09:50)

Bom dia,

Mais uma bela rega, com aguaceiros fracos a moderados, neste final de amdrugada e inicio de manhã, aliás parou agora por volta das 9 horas.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Dez 2020 às 09:59)

Mais um aguaceiro, desta vez fraco... 
7,1 mm


----------



## srr (14 Dez 2020 às 10:19)

Abrantes

6 mm, depois de tantos dias a pulverizar,
eis que a frente descarrega 6 mm, numa hora.


----------



## Tufao André (14 Dez 2020 às 13:01)

Bom dia! 

Por aqui de madrugada, antes da frente chegar, caiu uma chuva fraca/chuviscos. Depois a chuva tornou-se moderada, temporariamente forte, à passagem relativamente rápida da frente. Entretanto, já caíram alguns aguaceiros fracos a moderados.
Vento fraco a moderado de SW, mais intenso quando a frente passou, e descida da temperatura para os 13ºC! 
Com as boas abertas de sol (finalmente!!  ), já em recuperação para os *16ºC* actuais.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Dez 2020 às 15:19)

Boas,

Mais  8 mm.

Com a frente de quarta não me admirava nada que traga alguns problemas...vamos ver.
O ecm mete 22 mm aqui, e sendo de fluxo de sul poderá render bem mais...
@almeida96 mais uma rega daquelas??

121 mm mensais


----------



## david 6 (14 Dez 2020 às 15:48)

aguaceiro bonzito aqui


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Dez 2020 às 17:49)

Por cá a tarde foi marcada por períodos de aguaceiros fracos, o sol ainda espreitou durante um curto período de tempo, por volta das 13 horas, mas logo se foi embora dando lugar a algum arrefecimento.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Dez 2020 às 18:30)

Ha pouco aguaceiro bem intenso.
Somando a outro aguaceiro da parte da tarde,  o acumulado subiu para os 10 mm.


----------



## almeida96 (14 Dez 2020 às 19:19)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Mais  8 mm.
> 
> ...



Parece que pode ser uma madrugada/início de manhã complicada...muito vento. 
A precipitação não parece muita mas há algumas 'particularidades' aqui na zona , que podem ajudar a acumulados interessantes.

A serra deve estar um mimo! Vou tentar passar por lá em breve, se o trabalho o permitir...


----------



## almeida96 (14 Dez 2020 às 19:23)

Quanto a acumulados 

Ontem ainda acumulou *2,8 mm*. Dia marcado pela aparição do sol, muito breve, passados vários dias!

Hoje para já vão *13 mm. *Chuva ao início da manhã e depois com alguns aguaceiros fortes e breves ao longo do dia.

Mês segue com *136,4 mm*. Já passou a média!


----------



## jamestorm (14 Dez 2020 às 20:06)

Aqui em Alenquer mais *7,98 mm *hoje (Netatmo) 
E assim vamos entrar rapidamente nos 100 mm este mês, falta pouco.


----------



## RStorm (14 Dez 2020 às 20:26)

Boa Noite 

Após vários dias de céu encoberto e alguns aguaceiros fracos/chuviscos, eis que surge um panorama diferente. Hoje tivemos direito a uma belíssima frente com chuva moderada, seguida de pós-frontal durante a tarde, que já deu para ver o sol e trazer alguma frescura  
O vento que se apresentava muito fraco a nulo há já algum tempo, entrou temporariamente em ação durante esta tarde com algumas rajadas de SW. 

Extremos:
Sábado: *15,1ºC **/ **18,6ºC **/ *Borrifos sem acumulação
Domingo: *14,0ºC / 17,1ºC / 1,2 mm *
Hoje: *13,1ºC *(atual) */ 17,5ºC / 6 mm 
*
O mês segue nos *31,8 mm*, praticamente tem sido uma sinóptica idêntica à que tivemos em Novembro do ano passado, regime "grão a grão". Esta semana promete algumas frentes generosas, veremos se o acumulado dispara melhor  

T. Atual: *13,1ºC *
HR: 80% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## meko60 (14 Dez 2020 às 21:47)

Boa noite.
Dia pontuado por alguma chuva que deixou 10mm de acumulado.A temperatura está ligeiramente mais baixa, de momento sigo com13ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Dez 2020 às 22:38)

Boa noite,
Ao longo do dia sucederam-se aguaceiros fracos que levaram o acumulado até aos 9,7 mm. Nada mau! 

O acumulado mensal situa-se neste momento nos 55,9 mm, o que é aproximadamente 99% do valor médio no período de 1 a 14 de dezembro. Nos próximos 10 dias, o ECMWF prevê entre 50 e 75 mm para aqui. Mais 72,4 mm e tenho a média mensal feita!   

O dia foi também "quentinho" para dezembro, tal como os dias anteriores, e durante a tarde foi inclusive visível o sol!  

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 17,9°C
Mín: 12,3°C
Prec: 9,7 mm


----------



## joralentejano (14 Dez 2020 às 22:57)

Boa Noite,
A frente passou aqui na região oeste ao início da manhã, mas nem dei conta. Ao longo do dia, caíram alguns aguaceiros. Temperatura agradável e nos momentos em que o sol aparecia, ficava com calor.
Em termos de temperaturas, não parece mesmo nada que estamos em dezembro.

*12.2mm* acumulados no Aeródromo.


----------



## DaniFR (14 Dez 2020 às 23:22)

Por Coimbra, 14mm acumulados.


----------



## Mammatus (14 Dez 2020 às 23:47)

Boa noite,

Extremos de ontem:
*19.4ºC* / *16ºC*
*1.27 mm*

Hoje o dia foi diferente face aos últimos, com a passagem de uma frente e tarde em regime de pós-frontal, com aguaceiros, intercalados por períodos com boas abertas. 

O vento também apareceu durante a tarde, há alguns dias que vinha se apresentando fraco, ou mesmo nulo, hoje soprou moderado com rajadas de SW.

Temperaturas bastante aprazíveis durante o dia, mas ao anoitecer notava-se algum arrefecimento, outra novidade face aos dias anteriores, pautados por temperaturas acima dos 15ºC, quer máximas, quer mínimas, traduzindo-se em amplitudes térmicas bastante reduzidas.

Acumulado: *7.87 mm  *


Sigo com céu pouco nublado, vento fraco de SW, 13.8ºC.


----------



## david 6 (15 Dez 2020 às 01:08)

5.2mm no dia ontem


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Dez 2020 às 02:13)

Um aguaceiro forte a esta hora da madrugada? Com isto não estava a contar... 0,5 mm


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Dez 2020 às 09:36)

Bom dia,

É bom acordar com céu limpo pela primeira vez em uns 12 dias! Aproveitem enquanto dura. 

Boa semana a todos.


----------



## Geopower (15 Dez 2020 às 10:54)

Inicio de manhã com céu limpo. Vento fraco de sul.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Dez 2020 às 18:13)

A manhã por cá começou com com nevoeiro cerrado, que permaneceu até por volta das 10 horas, e foi porque o sol, vinha com intensidade, a tarde, já se notou a mudança de tempo, com o céu nublado, fresco e com com vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## RStorm (15 Dez 2020 às 18:35)

Boa noite

Finalmente um dia soalheiro e agradável, tendo em conta os últimos tempos  Já deu para a malta secar a roupa 
O céu apresentou-se pouco nublado, aumentando de nebulosidade ao longo da tarde. Aguaceiro fraco no final do dia e durante a madrugada, rendendo *0,3 mm *
O vento tem soprado fraco de SW. 
A mínima de ontem foi batida passando a ser *11,6ºC*. 

A próxima madrugada/manhã promete ser bem generosa, veremos quanto renderá 

Extremos:
Mínima: *9,2ºC *
Máxima: *16,7ºC *
Acumulado até agora: *0,3 mm *

T. Atual: *13,8ºC *
HR: 73% 
Vento: SW / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Dez 2020 às 20:59)

Boas,

A torneira hoje rendeu mais 1 mm lol
Amanhã o acumulado promete ser volumoso qb, vamos ver.
Hoje fiquei surpreso com a quantidade de água que saia dos terrenos na zona de Montelavar/Cheleiros mesmo para a estrada Nacional. O lizandro ia com excelente caudal.


----------



## Microburst (15 Dez 2020 às 21:10)

Boa noite. Já choveu fraco por aqui esta noite, rendeu 0,2mm. 

Veremos o que calhará esta madrugada/manhã.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Dez 2020 às 22:24)

Bom dia,
Depois dos aguaceiros de madrugada, que acumularam 1,5 mm, o dia foi soalheiro e ameno. Entretanto, há espaço de uma hora, caiu um aguaceiro fraco, embora não tenha acumulado nada.  

A madrugada promete ser animada com a frente em aproximação, venha ela!  

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 16,8°C
Mín: 9,5°C 
Prec: 1,5 mm

Agora estão 15,7°C e céu nublado, com vento de sul.


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2020 às 22:55)

À espera da frente, cujo ramo quente já entrou no Litoral Norte:






Note-se a geração de células no extremo sul da frente fria:





















Aqui pela RLC apenas alguns aguaceiros fracos pré-frontais.

Ao início da tarde, nas imagens captadas pelo satélite Aqua, o sistema frontal é bastante largo e massa de ar pós-frontal tem as características de uma massa de ar polar com várias linhas de instabilidade:


----------



## JAlves (15 Dez 2020 às 23:01)

Aqui por Odivelas, sentado na minha secretária, já vou começando a ouvir o vento lá fora.


----------



## Mammatus (15 Dez 2020 às 23:26)

Boa noite,

Extremos de ontem

*18.8ºC* / *13.8ºC*
Acumulado: *7.87 mm

*
Dia de hoje dividido em três partes: madrugada de aguaceiros fracos, manhã e tarde amenas (max. *17.2ºC*) com céu pouco nublado, aumento da nebulosidade ao anoitecer. Há coisa de hora e meia caiu um aguaceiro fraco. 
Acumulado de *1.02 mm*. A madrugada que se avizinha a história terá certamente uma narrativa mais interessante.

Sigo com céu muito nublado, vento moderado de SSW, 15.1ºC.

Esperemos que seja um bom evento!


----------



## Mammatus (15 Dez 2020 às 23:27)

StormRic disse:


> À espera da frente, cujo ramo quente já entrou no Litoral Norte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O aspecto do pós-frontal é semelhante ao da Dora.


----------



## Tufao André (16 Dez 2020 às 01:23)

Dia francamente melhor e mais calmo, começou com céu limpo, aumentando depois a nebulosidade, mas sem chuva até ao final da tarde. Ainda vi cair um aguaceiro moderado pré-frontal pelas 19h!

Vento fraco inicialmente, intensificando para a tarde de SW e está ainda mais forte agora à noite!! Já faz barulho na janela...

Manhã fria, com mínima que desceu aos 8°C. Subiu aos 16°C à tarde, já esteve nos 13°C e está a subir novamente para os actuais 15°C! Ramo quente da frente a entrar


----------



## jamestorm (16 Dez 2020 às 03:09)

Vento a soprar forte aqui pelo Oeste, claramente a aumentar de intensidade na ultima hora...já chuviscou, tenho o pátio todo molhado.


----------



## StormRic (16 Dez 2020 às 04:02)

Mammatus disse:


> O aspecto do pós-frontal é semelhante ao da Dora.



É o padrão alveolar típico das correntes polares, embora esta já esteja um pouco modificada, de noroeste, menos fria.

A frente neste momento serpenteia ao largo da costa:















Às 00h estava assinalada uma linha de instabilidade pré-frontal:









Nesta altura a frente tem uma forte organização. No pós-frontal parece haver uma tendência para ciclogénese ou pelo menos uma ondulação frontal.










Mesmo no Litoral Norte, a linha de precipitação mais intensa ainda não tinha chegado à costa até às 3h:


----------



## StormRic (16 Dez 2020 às 04:46)

Frente em segmentos, quem passar nos intervalos pode ficar decepcionado com menos chuva:





Mesmo não estando na costa, Santa Iria já tem vento médio entre os 30 e os 40 Km/h, rajada máxima até agora 61 Km/h.
SSW a rodar lentamente para Sul.

*1,8 mm* desde as 00h; 0,5 mm ontem.

*15,1ºC* às 2h30, 14,3ºC agora, 79%.


----------



## StormRic (16 Dez 2020 às 05:05)

Tem havido actividade eléctrica ao largo, mas esporádica, a sudoeste, em frente à Figueira da Foz, tudo longe por enquanto.
Chove forte em Cascais.





*7,4 mm* na Serra de Sintra, acumulado a disparar.

Peniche também deve estar sob eco amarelo/laranja.


----------



## StormRic (16 Dez 2020 às 05:15)

Rajada de *100,4 Km/h* em Pai do Vento.

Chuvisco aqui na Póvoa, rajadas entre os 55 e os 60 Km/h.
*2,0 mm
*
Cada vez mais me parece haver ali uma ciclogénese à latitude de Lisboa a cerca de 500 Km da costa:


----------



## MSantos (16 Dez 2020 às 06:16)

Boa madrugada!

Pouco antes das 6h00 fui acordado pela chuva torrencial que caía aqui pela Azambuja, uma valente carga! 

Por agora continua a chover mas de forma mais branda.

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (16 Dez 2020 às 07:13)

StormRic disse:


> Frente em segmentos, quem passar nos intervalos pode ficar decepcionado com menos chuva:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bom dia,

Já não é a primeira vez que desconfio dos valores da estação, sei perfeitamente que é uma zona mais ventosa, mais exposta... Mas... 5.4 mm por aqui até agora. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Dez 2020 às 07:14)

StormRic disse:


> Frente em segmentos, *quem passar nos intervalos pode ficar decepcionado com menos chuva:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pois, parece que a minha zona foi atingida por um desses intervalos... 
Tenho apenas 7,9 mm acumulados até ao momento, devido à frente. Continua a chover, mas de forma muito fraca. 
Venha a pós-frontal! Que seja melhor que a frente!


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2020 às 07:50)

Boas,

A frente lá rendeu 12 mm , esperava mais ,ainda assim não vale a pena ser garganeiro.
Rajada máxima de 100 km/h , novidades?
De facto esteve bem forte durante a madrugada.

Mensal 137 mm.


----------



## srr (16 Dez 2020 às 08:43)

Abrantes

10 mm,

Praticamente sem vento.

Mensal 54mm ( pouco )


----------



## fhff (16 Dez 2020 às 09:32)

Bela rega de madrugada. 
14,1 mm acumulados na minha estação de Sintra. Acumulado mensal de 90,5 mm, ultrapassando o do mês passado.
Há muito tempo que não via o leito do Lizandro totalmente preenchido, durante tantos dias seguidos. Hoje ia bem cheio e com uma boa corrente.


----------



## Tufao André (16 Dez 2020 às 09:39)

Bom dia!

Durante a madrugada não dei por nada, dormi profundamente, mas para não ser acordado pela chuva e vendo as imagens de radar das últimas horas parece que a parte mais intensa da frente não passou por aqui...
Não faltou vento, mas acho que os modelos previam mais chuva! Mas quando a frente se fragmenta é assim. Tudo mais calmo por agora.

Está prestes a entrar o pós frontal, veremos o que rende! Temperatura a descer, 12°C apenas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Dez 2020 às 10:05)

Bom dia.

A mínima (até agora) foi de *12,8ºC*. O céu mantém-se totalmente nublado, mas sem chuva neste momento.

Acordei pelas 5h15 com a chuva forte que caiu nessa altura.


----------



## DaniFR (16 Dez 2020 às 10:15)

Por Coimbra a primeira frente rendeu, 11,7mm. De momento não chove e o vento é fraco. 
Vamos ver o que nos reserva o resto da manhã e tarde.


----------



## meko60 (16 Dez 2020 às 10:23)

Bom dia.
Dei conta da chuva eram 06:00h, por aqui deve ter passado um intervalo,pois só acumulou 4,4mm. A temperatura é de 12,5ºC.


----------



## fhff (16 Dez 2020 às 10:27)

Carga água pelo litoral Sintrense.....
Já vou nos 17 mm. 
2,8 mm nos últimos 10 minutos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Dez 2020 às 10:38)

Bom dia,

Por cá a madrugada e inicio de manhã foi de uma bela rega, acordei com o barulho dos aguaceiros fortes por volta das 6:15 da manhã, e ainda duraram cerca de uns 15 a 20 minutos.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2020 às 11:21)

fhff disse:


> Bela rega de madrugada.
> 14,1 mm acumulados na minha estação de Sintra. Acumulado mensal de 90,5 mm, ultrapassando o do mês passado.
> Há muito tempo que não via o leito do Lizandro totalmente preenchido, durante tantos dias seguidos. Hoje ia bem cheio e com uma boa corrente.



Deste lado tem sido um fartote neste mês aqui no triângulo va Alcabideche/Alcoitão  Linhó  Albarraque, muita chuva mesmo.
O lizandro tem uma rede hidrográfica valente, ali perto há  um grande afluente, que é o rio Mourão onde há a famosa cascata de Anços, e pelo que vi ontem de fotos estava com grande caudal, um espectáculo. Mais a jusante há logo outro grande afluente, a ribeira de Cabrela, deve estar tudo com grandes caudais. Fora as pequenas nascentes e ribeiras que se juntam até à foz.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Dez 2020 às 11:45)

Bom dia,
*7mm* por Leiria. Fraquinho tendo em conta o que grande parte dos modelos previam aqui para esta zona.
Pelas imagens de radar, a frente perdeu força assim que entrou em terra e a zona de Leiria ficou numa parte da frente mais enfraquecida.






Neste momento vai chovendo com cerca de 12ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Dez 2020 às 12:17)

Sigo com aguaceiros fracos, os solos estão já a libertar toda a água.


----------



## david 6 (16 Dez 2020 às 14:41)

sigo com *19mm*, tinha cerca de 11 com a frente, caiu um aguaceiro há uns minutos deixou 8, bom aguaceiro, na zona de Coruche caiu cerca de *20MM NA ULTIMA HORA, *com este aguaceiro, uma estação tinha cerca de 9 e tal subiu para praticamente 30mm e outra pessoa lá também tem igual disse que caiu quase 20mm agora


----------



## StormRic (16 Dez 2020 às 15:33)

Boa tarde

Momento da passagem da linha de instabilidade bem definido entre as 5h30 e as 6h00. A frente propriamente dita perdeu claramente força e organização, como se não recebesse já um impulso suficiente da massa de ar frio pós-frontal, devido ao início de uma ondulação associada a uma pequena tentativa de ciclogénese. Na região de Lisboa terá passado, cerca das 11h, o ponto triplo da oclusão entretanto formada. Só nessa altura se inicia a rotação definitiva do vento para o quadrante NW e até N. Antes havia mantido-se no quadrante W e fraco após a passagem da linha de instabilidade, voltando inclusivamente para Sul até à chegada da ondulação frontal. Esta não foi, portanto, uma simples passagem de uma frente fria, mas sim de uma zona frontal a sofrer um processo de pequena ciclogénese, com ondulação e oclusão.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Dez 2020 às 16:25)

*20 mm *praticamente feitos hoje, bela frente de madrugada, completamente paralela à forma da nossa costa.

Agora abertas com sol.


----------



## david 6 (16 Dez 2020 às 16:48)

muita água do campo do vale daqui da Fajarda a entrar na Ribeira de Magos: (qualidade meio meh mas é de telemovel)


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Dez 2020 às 16:58)

Há instantes, antes de passar um aguaceiro por aqui.




1608137353821-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## almeida96 (16 Dez 2020 às 17:06)

Algumas fotos de ontem num passeio pela Serra (mais concretamente, na estrada Sintra-Monserrate-Colares).Muita água :




Sintra_waterfall_pisoes by Ricardo Almeida, no Flickr




Sintra - Penha Verde by Ricardo Almeida, no Flickr



Mushroom by Ricardo Almeida, no Flickr




Sintra - waterfall by Ricardo Almeida, no Flickr



Sintra - Monserrate by Ricardo Almeida, no Flickr




Waterfall - Monserrate_3 by Ricardo Almeida, no Flickr




Waterfall - Monserrate_2 by Ricardo Almeida, no Flickr




Waterfall - Monserrate_1 by Ricardo Almeida, no Flickr


----------



## almeida96 (16 Dez 2020 às 17:19)

Por aqui a madrugada/início de manhã foi bem chuvosa, mas um pouco abaixo do esperado...

Acumulado de *14,5 mm.*  Após o fim da manhã, brilhou o sol!

O lado norte da serra foi hoje mais beneficiado, como o demonstram os *20,1 mm* em Galamares.

Quanto ao *acumulado mensal*, segue nos *152,6 mm*. Bem chuvoso este Dezembro!


----------



## StormRic (16 Dez 2020 às 17:26)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Há instantes, antes de passar um aguaceiro por aqui.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





almeida96 disse:


> Algumas fotos de ontem num passeio pela Serra (mais concretamente, na estrada Sintra-Monserrate-Colares).Muita água



 belas fotos! Sintra... 

Esse arco-íris estava 'aqui mesmo' na Póvoa, após um aguaceiro fraco e muito frio, mas o sol não apareceu assim tão forte, apanhei-o muito mais fraquinho. Visto aí de Loures ficou espectacular.

*11,9ºC* a descer rapidamente.
78%

Vento Norte à volta dos 20 Km/h, mas aqui nas esquinas está nos *25-30 Km/h*, rajadas em Santa Iria nos 45 Km/h.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Dez 2020 às 18:15)

A tarde, por cá foi de sol, e ainda aqueceu um pouco, por esta não esperava.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Dez 2020 às 18:27)

Parece que a frente dissipou-se a sul de Sintra e voltou a intensificar-se mais para sul. Por aqui a frente rendeu apenas 7,8 mm e a pós-frontal lá elevou o acumulado diário para os 9,9 mm. Tendo em conta o que estava previsto nos modelos, posso considerar o dia de hoje como um completo fracasso. 
Entretanto o sol brilhou durante toda a tarde e agora até está algo de frio lá fora...


----------



## Mammatus (16 Dez 2020 às 23:59)

Boa noite,

Extremos de ontem:

*17.2ºC* / *12.7ºC*
Acumulado: *1.02 mm*

________________

Tendo em conta o que estava previsto, posso dizer que foi um absoluto fiasco. Rendeu apenas *8.13 mm*!
A frente chegou aqui bastante debilitada e pós-frontal sem qualquer registo de precipitação.

Vento forte de SSW com rajadas até ao início da manhã (rajada máxima *64.4 km/h*), rodou para NW soprando moderado a partir final da manhã (regime de pós frontal), e enfraqueceu ao final do dia.
Descida da temperatura máxima, *16.2ºC*.

Sigo com céu pouco nublado, vento fraco de NW, *12.1ºC* (mínima do dia).




Duarte Sousa disse:


> Há instantes, antes de passar um aguaceiro por aqui.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esse aguaceiro dissipou-se antes de chegar aqui, mas proporcionou um céu muito interessante, que a fotografia não faz jus por ter sido tirada com o telemóvel.
Hora da foto: 17:10












Cronologia do radar (período 16:30 - 17:05)


----------



## DaniFR (17 Dez 2020 às 00:31)

Por Coimbra, sigo com 4,7°C e praticamente sem vento.
O acumulado de ontem foi de 19,7mm.


----------



## StormRic (17 Dez 2020 às 15:33)

Boa tarde

Mínima de *8,4ºC.*
Bom sol, a começar a ficar intercalado por algumas passagens de Cumulus humilis ou Estratocumulus. Despontam Cirrus no horizonte Oeste.
Máxima já passou, *15,5ºC* às 12h10.

Vento fraco ou calma, deambulou pelo quadrante Noroeste até ao meio-dia, depois virou para os quadrantes Leste, de NNE a SSE, sempre fraco, mesmo nas rajadas, inferiores a 13 Km/h, calma por vezes.

Temperatura neste momento: *14,8ºC*, com 71% (HR máxima foi 82%).

Time-lapse da reflectividade do radar de Coruche, cobrindo todo o período do aparecimento da frente pelo Oeste e desaparecimento por Sueste e posterior corrente de Norte praticamente sem actividade pós-frontal.


----------



## jamestorm (17 Dez 2020 às 15:51)

A mínima por aqui foi bastante mais baixa hoje, medida por mim as 7h15 estavam 3ºC
Bem mais ameno a esta hora, com 14ºC e sol.
O mês já leva *114 mm* por agora e vai chover mais, tem sido um Dezembro bastante bom! 
Farto dos Dezembros atípicos dos últimos anos!


----------



## RStorm (17 Dez 2020 às 16:29)

Boa Tarde

Por motivos profissionais, não pude fazer seguimento do evento de ontem aqui no fórum 

*Ontem: *
Madrugada/manhã ventosas e chuvosas, rendendo um total de *5,4 mm*, no entanto esperava mais... 
Tarde com boas abertas de sol e células no horizonte, mas não choveu mais. O vento soprou moderado de SW com rajadas, rodando para NW e diminuindo de intensidade a partir do final da manhã 

Extremos: 
Mínima: *10,6ºC *
Máxima: *15,7ºC *
Acumulado: *5,4 mm *

*Hoje: *
Dia soalheiro e agradável, após uma manhã algo fresquinha. 
O céu apresentou-se quase limpo, aumentando ligeiramente de nebulosidade a partir da tarde. Vento fraco de N. 

Extremos: 
Mínima: *6,7ºC * 
Máxima: *16,2ºC *

T. Atual: *15,8ºC *
HR: 60% 
Vento: N / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Dez 2020 às 18:07)

Por cá o dia começou bem gélido, e com presença de geada, mas logo veio o sol, e ainda aqueceu um bocado.


----------



## windchill (17 Dez 2020 às 19:34)

Dia agradável pela margem sul do Tejo, com um belo amanhecer aqui da varanda mágica...


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Dez 2020 às 19:38)

almeida96 disse:


> Algumas fotos de ontem num passeio pela Serra (mais concretamente, na estrada Sintra-Monserrate-Colares).Muita água :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imagens maravilhosas! Sintra é mesmo um oásis.

Por aqui foi o primeiro dia desde dia 4 sem registo de precipitação. Céu com um tom azul característico de anticiclone:






Duas estações em BCC inclusive a chegar aos 19ºC, se bem que provavelmente com erro por excesso. Independentemente disso, o passeio pelo vale do Jamor pelo meio-dia debitava temperaturas bem amenas, sem vento

O troço do vale é marcado no flanco oeste por inúmeras oliveiras (acho eu, que são):






Regime de Inverno instalado no rio, algumas imagens ao longo do troço entre Belas e o palácio de Queluz. Imensos sólidos suspensos detidos na grade antes da passagem a túnel:

Entrada do Jamor no Palácio de Queluz, uma exclusividade que não se vê em muitos sítios . Nem quero imaginar o trabalho que devem ter no palácio para manter o canal dos azulejos limpo... Antes da entrada existe uma estrutura em pente que retém a maior parte dos detritos (Vídeo de 2018).






De salientar que os jardins do palácio têm uma plantação de laranjeiras bem grande!

Agora o frio a instalar-se, já a ir para os 9ºC aqui, se se mantiver céu limpo pode ir aos 5ºC.

E isto é o que se consegue com uma 55mm para ver Saturno e Júpiter :


----------



## windchill (17 Dez 2020 às 22:36)

Noite limpa e céu estrelado também por aqui


----------



## Mammatus (17 Dez 2020 às 23:29)

Boa noite,

Dia agradável para meados de Dezembro (máx. *17.8ºC*), isto após uma madrugada e início de manhã algo frescos (mín. *9.8ºC*).
Céu limpo, com aumento temporário de nebulosidade, essencialmente alta, pela tarde.

Vento soprou fraco de SSW até meio da manhã, rodou para o quadrante leste nas horas centrais do dia, mais para o final da tarde rodou novamente para SSW, mantendo a direcção desde então. Rajada máxima de apenas *16.2 km/h*!


Sigo com céu limpo, 12.2ºC.


----------



## raposo_744 (18 Dez 2020 às 08:49)

Bom dia
manhã triste e nostálgica com nevoeiro e céu bem cinzento lá no alto.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Dez 2020 às 17:24)

Mínima foi de 6ºC

Céu nublado e nada acumulado.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Dez 2020 às 19:18)

Boa noite,
Por aqui, depois de um dia ameno e com céu limpo, a madrugada foi incrivelmente fria e com inversão térmica. Já não estava habituado!  
O dia nasceu com nevoeiro, mas rapidamente limpou. Entretanto, a partir do meio-dia, o dia voltou a escurecer e o céu tornou-se nublado. Neste momento está céu muito nublado - vem aí a frente de que todos esperamos! 

Durante a madrugada, a humidade do nevoeiro ainda acumulou 0,3 mm. Entretanto há pouco chuviscou, mas foi muito fraquinho e, como é óbvio, nem sequer chegou a molhar o chão, logo não acumulou. Entretanto está novamente a pingar - é de esperar um agravamento nesta noite!   

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 16,3°C
Mín: 7,5°C 
Prec: 0,3 mm (humidade)

Agora estão 15,3°C e está vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Dez 2020 às 22:49)

Boas

Vai acumulando bem.
5 mm.
De madrugada será mais uma bela rega.


----------



## Luís Manuel (18 Dez 2020 às 22:52)

Boas,

Fiz ha 1 hora o trajeto Caldas da Rainha / Bombarral e estava a dar com força, nunca passei dos 100 e no perigoso km 69 passei para os 80.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Dez 2020 às 23:18)

Boa noite,
Por aqui começou agora a chover. Sigo com chuva fraca a moderada, para já.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Dez 2020 às 23:50)

Chuva moderada bem persistente.
11 mm
Não esperava "tanto" hoje.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Dez 2020 às 00:04)

Chove moderado a forte há aproximadamente um quarto de hora. 
O dia anterior ainda chegou a render 1,8 mm.


----------



## Geopower (19 Dez 2020 às 00:05)

Noite com chuva moderada. Vento fraco a moderado de sul.


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2020 às 00:40)

Boa noite

A frente até à meia-noite rendeu *2,5 mm*, que somados aos 0,8 mm de alguns aguaceiros fracos de manhã e ao início da noite perfazem os *3,3 mm* de total do dia 18.
A máxima de *14,1ºC* pelas 14h25 voltou a ser aproximada já hoje (depois da meia-noite) com os 13,8ºC presentemente (massa de ar 'quente' pré-frontal).
Mínima de *7,3ºC* (pelas 7h00) com nevoeiro, 86% HR. 85% agora.
O vento manteve-se fraco quase todo o dia; em calma durante a madrugada e início da manhã, e só a partir das 22h30 começou a intensificar-se, 20 a 25 Km/h e rajadas até 41 Km/h com a aproximação da frente; rodou da direcção Leste durante a manhã gradualmente para Sul. Sopra agora com *34 Km/h* e rajadas de 42 Km/h, a frente quase a passar.

Algumas linhas de ecos amarelos assinalam-na:






Às 18h a frente atingia a Galiza:





A imagem de satélite e massas de ar sugere que pode haver uma ondulação da frente a formar-se, o que levaria a uma demora maior na sua passagem:





Mas na imagem de radar isso não parece acontecer


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Dez 2020 às 00:41)

Vai chovendo bem já há algumas horas.

Pelas 00h25 um Veículo de Socorro e Assistência Especial dos BV Loures foi acionado para uma ocorrência de inundação por precipitação intensa, em Santo António dos Cavaleiros.


----------



## Mammatus (19 Dez 2020 às 00:42)

Boa noite 

Chove há pouco mais de 1h, o dia de ontem acaba por render *1.02 mm*.

Extremos de ontem:
*16.2ºC* / *10.6ºC*

Agora a chuva está a intensificar, vento sopra moderado de SSW, não está frio (16.6ºC).


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Dez 2020 às 00:45)

Chove há praticamente uma hora. Para já a frente acumula 5,9 mm (4,1 mm hoje mais os 1,8 mm de ontem) e parece que deverá chover ainda um bocado vendo as imagens de radar.


----------



## DaniFR (19 Dez 2020 às 00:50)

A passagem da frente deixou em Coimbra 7,9mm de precipitação acumulada.


----------



## remember (19 Dez 2020 às 01:01)

Boa noite,

quando sai de Belas, por volta das 20h já caia bem! Sempre a chover até passar o UBBO depois parou.
Ontem por aqui 3 mm, não estava à espera de tanto, hoje já vai nos 4.3mm com vento de OSO.


----------



## almeida96 (19 Dez 2020 às 01:13)

Chove bem! 

Para variar, acumulados elevados por aqui: *18,6 mm* ontem e *8,9 mm* hoje (para já...). Desde as 21 h que não pára, sempre moderada.

Acumulado semelhante ao de Galamares: *18 mm* ontem e *11,4 mm* hoje até ao momento.


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2020 às 01:23)

vai persistindo moderado e há de se manter um bocado ainda


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2020 às 01:31)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Pelas 00h25 um Veículo de Socorro e Assistência Especial dos BV Loures foi acionado para uma ocorrência de inundação por precipitação intensa, em Santo António dos Cavaleiros.



Não é possível, na minha opinião, não houve precipitação suficiente para tal até essa hora, nenhuma estação chegava sequer perto dos 10 mm de acumulado total em toda a região Lisboa e arredores norte. Ainda por cima Santo António dos Cavaleiros não é uma zona baixa de convergência de escorrências. Se calhar foi rebentamento de uma conduta ou abatimento de um telhado. Deixo a dúvida, embora o relevo da serra de Montemor por vezes crie bons acumulados locais.

*4,3 mm* aqui em Santa Iria, desde as 00h; *6,8 mm* atribuíveis a esta frente. Rajada de *46,7 Km/h* às 00h25.

Frente estava a chegar a Peniche cerca da meia-noite:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Dez 2020 às 01:32)

Boas,
Bem, parece que a frente já passou. O evento segue com 8,4 mm, para já. 

Entretanto parece que a chuva passou a regime de aguaceiros, com algumas interrupções pelo meio.


----------



## Tufao André (19 Dez 2020 às 02:09)

Tem chovido bem e de forma persistente há várias horas!
Hoje sim esta frente está a render mais que a anterior... 

A partir do meio da tarde, a chuva começou fraca, mas foi intensificando ao longo da noite e tem sido mais forte ainda antes das 0h!
Algumas rajadas de vento forte de SW a acompanhar...

14°C


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Dez 2020 às 02:27)

Os aguaceiros continuam. Gota a gota e sigo já com 9,7 mm. Juntando aos 1,8 mm de ontem, o acumulado segue nos 11,5 mm. Nada mau!  

A pressão atmosférica continua a descer bem, mas a temperatura permanece estável, para já.


----------



## cactus (19 Dez 2020 às 03:01)

Confirmo aqui tambem chove razoavelmente bem á varias horas.


----------



## AnDré (19 Dez 2020 às 03:34)

Mais uma boa rega em Odivelas.
Barcarena, Belas e Ameixoeira já acima dos 20mm (hoje).
No total da frente já ultrapassaram os 30mm.


----------



## Mammatus (19 Dez 2020 às 03:54)

Depois da meia noite

17.02 mm and counting 

cool


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Dez 2020 às 04:34)

Estive acordado enquanto a frente passava, mas parece que finalmente já passou. Tenho 21,6 mm acumulados hoje e 23,4 mm acumulados no evento, para já. Muito bom! 

Vendo pelo radar, parece que a frente tem neste momento um movimento mais lento do que enquanto atravessava o Norte de Portugal. Ainda bem, visto que assim os acumulados são mais elevados, mesmo estando a frente mais enfraquecida!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Dez 2020 às 04:44)

Se na frente de segunda-feira estavam previstos 20mm, e apenas caíram 6mm, hoje estavam previstos cerca de 6/7mm e caíram quase 30mm ( 28.7mm) até ao momento! Tão volátil esta meteorologia   Frente lentinha a caminho do Sul do país   

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2020 às 07:25)

Boas
Que mês espectacular,  ontem mais 11 mm hoje mais 22 mm.
O mensal disparou para os 170 mm em Alcabideche/Alcoitão.
A estação da serra somou mais 53 mm neste evento, se durante a semana ja tinha visto reactivação  de muitas nascentes, nem imagino agora.


Entretanto, ontem de manhã na cascata de Fervença, a caminho de Pero Pinheiro (Sintra).
Faço ideia hoje...


----------



## almeida96 (19 Dez 2020 às 12:21)

É...mais um bom evento de chuva por aqui! A chuva concentrou-se entre as 22h e as 4 h de hoje, com um aguaceiro depois pelas 8h.

Ao acumulado de *18,6 mm* de ontem, somam-se *31,3 mm* hoje. Logo, um acumulado de *49,9 mm* para o evento. 

Acumulado mensal: *202,5 mm *

Outros acumulados do evento (ontem + hoje) para a zona:
Sintra (Serra): *54,4 mm*
Albarraque/Tabaqueira: 49,9 mm
Galamares: 45,2 mm
Alcabideche: 33,8 mm
Belas: 32,8 mm
Abrunheira: 30 mm (?)


----------



## jamestorm (19 Dez 2020 às 12:57)

Aqui em Alenquer, desde a meia noite mais *21.22 mm*. (Netatmo )
O Mês segue assim nos *143.08 mm*
Excelente!* *


----------



## Geopower (19 Dez 2020 às 13:33)

A reportar de Glória do Ribatejo. Início de tarde com céu muito nublado com abertas. Vento fraco. Solos bastante saturados de água.

Panorâmica a NW:






Panorâmica a sul:


----------



## RStorm (19 Dez 2020 às 14:23)

Boa Tarde

Ontem o dia começou soalheiro e bem fresco, mas rapidamente a nebulosidade foi começando a ganhar território. Aguaceiros muitos fracos a partir do final do dia, mas sem acumulação. O vento soprou fraco de SW.

Mínima: *6,1ºC *
Máxima: *16,6ºC *

Hoje, mais uma excelente rega com um acumulado de *13,5 mm  *Acordei várias vezes com chuva moderada e certinha durante toda a noite  
A partir do inicio da manhã apenas voltaram a cair uns chuviscos e neste momento sigo com abertas de sol. Vento nulo. 

T. Atual: *16,8ºC *
HR: 80% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Mammatus (19 Dez 2020 às 14:27)

Boa tarde,

Frente generosa, acumulado total de *19.05 mm* (*1.02 mm* de ontem + *18.03 mm* após a meia noite).
Rajada máxima, *48.2 km/h*.


Sigo com boas abertas, vento fraco, 17.2ºC.


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2020 às 14:57)

acumulado foi *12.4mm*


----------



## N_Fig (19 Dez 2020 às 15:31)

O começo da madrugada foi chuvoso, mas agora o céu está apenas pouco nublado


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Dez 2020 às 15:32)

Boa tarde,
Parece que, durante o início da manhã, ainda caíram alguns chuviscos por aqui, levando o acumulado diário até aos 23,1 mm e o do evento até aos 24,9 mm. 

O acumulado mensal subiu assim para os 110 mm. Curiosamente até nem estou muito longe do valor médio, pois faltam só 15,2 mm para atingir a média e, tendo em conta o historial de dezembros secos nos últimos anos, este mês de dezembro de 2020 até está a ser normal (o último dezembro por aqui que superou os 100 mm foi dezembro de 2010). 

Entretanto o dia segue com um tempo bastante ameno, soalheiro e com uma brisa de noroeste. A pressão atmosférica, essa tem vindo a subir, o que significa que vem aí o tempo seco. Esperemos que não seja por muito tempo!  A temperatura atual é de 16,5°C.


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2020 às 15:38)

Mammatus disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Frente generosa, acumulado t Km/hotal de *19.05 mm* (*1.02 mm* de ontem + *18.03 mm* após a meia noite).
> Rajada máxima, *48.2 km/h*.
> ...



Boa tarde

Sim, o termo é mesmo esse, "generosa" quer na quantidade quer na contenção de picos de intensidade.

Aqui na Póvoa sempre fraca ou moderada mas contínua até às 4h30.
Acumulado hoje *11,7 mm* o que perfaz *14,2 mm* para esta frente.
Muito boa escorrência regular e recarga dos solos e linhas de água, este Dezembro reconcilia-nos com a variabilidade climática.

Última rajada máxima de *53 Km/h* pelas 2h30, altura em que o vento iniciou a rotação de SSW para W, completada pelas 3h30 tornando-se fraco desde então. Continuou nesta direcção até cerca das 9h30 e desde então deambula no quadrante NW, fraco até 15 Km/h.

Dos 86% a HR passou para 64%.

Bela temperatura máxima graças ao sol nas abertas agora, nem parece que passou uma frente fria: *16,8ºC*. A mínima foi apenas de *12,8ºC*.

A lentidão da frente fez com que às 12h ainda estava pelo Algarve, e com uma ligeira tendência de ondulação, aninhada num pequeno vale depressionário quase desligado da depressão principal situada a noroeste da Irlanda:











Em termos de precipitação só persiste no Alentejo, sueste e fronteriço:


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2020 às 15:56)

Acumulados nas EMA's

Lisboa cidade:











Distribuição horária pela Região Litoral Centro:

A frente propriamente dita começou a acumular depois das 21h de ontem, passando pelo norte da RLC:









À meia-noite já tinha passado em Leiria e começava em Lisboa a acumular significativamente:













Passagem bem marcada no litoral de Cascais entre as 2h e as 3h, e logicamente também Serra de Sintra:





Entre as 3h e as 4h estava a acabar de passar no eixo Almada/Lisboa:





Em Setúbal conseguiu o único acumulado horário superior a 10 mm, entre as 4h e as 5h:


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Dez 2020 às 17:17)

De facto bastante chuva consistente durante a madrugada.

BCC praticamente com *25 mm* só hoje. Agora só quarta-feira deverá voltar. Alguns locais ainda devem precisar de mais alguma chuva para chegar ao normal mensal.


----------



## windchill (19 Dez 2020 às 17:49)

Depois de uma manhã com céu encoberto e alguma chuva fraca, um final de dia a fazer lembrar um fim de tarde de primavera...


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2020 às 18:20)

Por cá tenho a relatar uma boa chuvada que caiu praticamente ao longo de toda a madrugada, até por volta das 6 da manhã, nem estava á espera de tanta, a manhã foi de céu muito nublado, mas logo depois o céu começou a abrir, e ainda deu lugar a uma tarde de sol.

Os ribeiros apresentam já uma boa corrente, dos quais alguns deles, vão já com mais de 1 metro de altura de água, é já muito bom sinal.


----------



## Geopower (19 Dez 2020 às 18:31)

Final de dia no Ribatejo com céu nublado por nuvens altas.
Registo do pôr do sol a SW:


----------



## PaulusLx (19 Dez 2020 às 18:41)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas
> Que mês espectacular,  ontem mais 11 mm hoje mais 22 mm.
> O mensal disparou para os 170 mm em Alcabideche/Alcoitão.
> A estação da serra somou mais 53 mm neste evento, se durante a semana ja tinha visto reactivação  de muitas nascentes, nem imagino agora.
> ...


Tenciono amanhã Domingo ir dar uma volta pela serra e também Mafra (Cabrela Cheleiros Mourão...)


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2020 às 19:40)

PaulusLx disse:


> Tenciono amanhã Domingo ir dar uma volta pela serra e também Mafra (Cabrela Cheleiros Mourão...)



Boas 

Fazes bem, prepara-te bem pois o lamaçal e quantidade de água dos riachos e ribeiras é descomunal. Ontem andei precisamente no Cabrela. Boas caminhadas


----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2020 às 09:13)

Bom dia
Nevoeiro cerrado < 100m
Na ponte Vasco da Gama não se vê o solo, nem os pilares, só os cabos.
8°C
Voando sobre o Tejo, não se vê a água. 
Levantou completamente em Alcochete.














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Dez 2020 às 10:02)

Bom dia,

Esta manhã começou com nevoeiro, que entretanto já se começa a dissipar.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Dez 2020 às 10:23)

Bom dia,
Por aqui, ontem o dia ainda acabou com alguma inversão térmica e nevoeiro, depois duma madrugada e manhã com alguma chuva. 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 17,8°C
Mín: 10,0°C

Entretanto, na madrugada que passou, o nevoeiro permaneceu, acumulando 0,3 mm fruto da humidade elevada. Agora o nevoeiro já limpou e estão 15,5°C.


----------



## bandevelugo (20 Dez 2020 às 16:13)

Pela hora do almoço, belas vistas para a serra de Monsanto! 

Muitos córregos ainda com água.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Dez 2020 às 18:36)

A tarde por cá foi bem fresca e sempre com céu muito nublado, e nevoeiro só se dispersou, por volta das 13 horas.


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2020 às 18:36)

está a cair uma chuvinha aqui  não esperava, já molha o chão todo


----------



## Mammatus (20 Dez 2020 às 23:35)

Boa noite pessoal,

Extremos de ontem:
*19.5ºC* / *12.3ºC*
*18.03 mm*
Frente bonançosa de madrugada, manhã cinzenta ainda em "ressaca" da frente, tarde primaveril com boas abertas.

__________________

O dia começou com nevoeiro (acumulou *0.25 mm*), que entretanto dissipou ao longo da manhã, deu lugar a um dia ameno de céu com períodos de muita nebulosidade, máxima de *18ºC*.

Notório arrefecimento com o cair da noite, sigo com 13.8ºC e vento fraco de SSW.


Amanhã é o Solstício de Inverno. A estação mais fria do ano começa às 10:03.
Deixo uma foto para a despedida do Outono.... astronómico.... pois o climático terminou a 30 de Novembro.






_Betula pendula_




windchill disse:


> Depois de uma manhã com céu encoberto e alguma chuva fraca, um final de dia a fazer lembrar um fim de tarde de primavera...



Boa captura desse cumulus congestus (?) a sul da Arrábida.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Dez 2020 às 09:12)

Bom dia,
Bem, parece que a frente que atingiu hoje o Norte e Centro ainda chegou a acumular por aqui. Estou surpreendido... 
Caiu um aguaceiro por volta das cinco da manhã, acumulando 0,3 mm. De facto, o céu está algo nublado.  

Assim acabou o dia de ontem: 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 17,7°C
Mín: 8,6°C
Prec: 0,3 mm (nevoeiro)

A temperatura atual é de 12,8°C.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Dez 2020 às 10:51)

Boas,

0,3 mm
Há pouco chuviscou.

Entretanto soube que lagoa azul (serra) atingiu o limite máximo,sendo que água já transborda alimentando assim ainda mais a ribeira da Penha Longa/Atrozela. É algo impressionante pois estive lá ha 2 semanas e estava bem vazia. Está visto que as 2 linhas que água que a alimentam dispararam.
De resto até ao final do mês ainda deve render mais uns 10/20 mm, vamos ver.

Na semana passada , vertentente sul de Montejunto(cota 400mts).
@jamestorm ve-se a tua zona?


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Dez 2020 às 12:39)

Esta manhã segue com céu muito nublado, e tempo húmido, e já chegou até a cair uns borrifos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Dez 2020 às 17:26)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 0,3 mm
> Há pouco chuviscou.
> ...


Uau, parece quase os Açores  

Céu a ficar mais limpo a SW, propício para ver a "união" de Júpiter e Saturno!


----------



## Mammatus (22 Dez 2020 às 00:07)

Boa noite,

Extremos de ontem:
*18.0ºC* / *12.3ºC*
Acumulado: *0.25 mm* (nevoeiro)

_________________

O Inverno arrancou bastante cinzento e com pouco vento (rajada máxima *16.2 km/h*).
Extremos: *17.7ºC* / *13.8ºC*

O solstício de Inverno marca o dia mais pequeno do ano, apenas 09:29 de luz solar, mas sol foi coisa que não se viu hoje. 

Sigo com céu limpo, vento nulo, 13.8ºC.


----------



## jamestorm (22 Dez 2020 às 03:30)

Grande foto @jonas_87  e obrigado pela referencia, de facto apanhas um pouco ainda da "minha zona", mas é mais para a direita. Penso que a aldeia que se vê é Cabanas do Chão e mais à esquerda um pouco de Abrigada já ao longe. Eu estou entre Olhalvo e Labrujeira, é uma zona de vale do Rio (ribeira às vezes) Alenquer,  - que se inicia precisamente na Serra de Montejunto. 



jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 0,3 mm
> Há pouco chuviscou.
> ...


----------



## Tufao André (22 Dez 2020 às 10:17)

Bom dia! 

2º dia de inverno a arrancar mais frio e com nebulosidade baixa/neblina, a começar a levantar um pouco. 
*11ºC* actuais, após mínima de 8ºC!

Dia mais seco em perspectiva, ao contrário de ontem que ainda chuviscou e mal se viu o sol.


----------



## RStorm (22 Dez 2020 às 17:43)

Boa Tarde

Mais uma vez peço desculpa, mas devido a assuntos profissionais, o meu tempo para vir ao fórum tem sido limitado 

Desde a passagem da frente de sábado que o tempo tem tido várias variações, alternando entre períodos nublados e períodos soalheiros e agradáveis.
As noites têm sido frescas, mas as tardes têm-se revelado bastante amenas para época.
O vento tem predominado do quadrante S/SW e com intensidade fraca a nula, mas por vezes roda temporariamente para N/NW.
Nevoeiro/neblina também têm marcado os inícios de manhã e ontem ainda chegou a morrinhar.

Amanhã vamos ter alguns aguaceiros/chuva fraca, antes da chegada do frio natalício  Entretanto parece que os modelos estão a projetar uma segunda "Dora" para a última semana de 2020, mas aguardaremos por mais saídas pois a distância temporal ainda é grande  

Sábado: *10,3ºC / 17,1ºC / 13,5 mm *
Domingo: *7,9ºC / 16,6ºC *
Segunda: *11,0ºC **/ **17,2ºC */ Chuviscos sem acumulação 
Hoje: *8,0ºC / 17,4ºC 
*
T. Atual: *15,2ºC *
HR: 70% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Dez 2020 às 17:46)

Por cá, depois de uns dias de folga, o sol, decidiu aparecer esta tarde.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Dez 2020 às 22:15)

jamestorm disse:


> Grande foto @jonas_87  e obrigado pela referencia, de facto apanhas um pouco ainda da "minha zona", mas é mais para a direita. Penso que a aldeia que se vê é Cabanas do Chão e mais à esquerda um pouco de Abrigada já ao longe. Eu estou entre Olhalvo e Labrujeira, é uma zona de vale do Rio (ribeira às vezes) Alenquer,  - que se inicia precisamente na Serra de Montejunto.



Obrigado, lembrei-me de identificar pois é essa a tua zona.
É uma serra espectacular.
____

Sigo com 13 graus.
É  Excelente ver o regresso de EMA de Colares(IPMA), contudo,  hoje essa estação teve hoje uma máxima horária sem sentido, próximo dos 21 graus...certamente que os técnicos  do ipma estarão atentos.
O lado positivo é vem a tempo de registar as minimas gélidas do proximo fim de semana.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Dez 2020 às 23:28)

Boa noite,
Na manhã de ontem tivemos chuvisco durante a manhã, resultante da pós-frontal duma frente que atingiu o Norte de Portugal na segunda. No entanto, a tarde foi soalheira e bem primaveril, com tempo bastante ameno. 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 17,9°C
Mín: 10,4°C
Prec: 0,3 mm

Entretanto o dia de hoje foi claramente um dia de transição. Tivemos algum nevoeiro pela madrugada mas que se dissipou rapidamente e o dia foi bastante ameno, com céu limpo e tempo primaveril.
Ao início da noite o vento era nulo, mas entretanto começou a soprar uma brisa de oeste e a temperatura começou a subir. Sigo agora com 11,4°C e céu pouco nublado. 
Na próxima madrugada deverá chover, embora não valha a pena esperar muita coisa...

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 17,6°C
Mín: 8,9°C
Prec: 0,3 mm (nevoeiro)


----------



## joralentejano (22 Dez 2020 às 23:44)

Boa Noite,
Hoje estive pela Península de Setúbal, mais concretamente na Serra da Arrábida. Dia agradável e de céu pouco nublado, ao contrário daquilo que temos tido ultimamente. 
Vento quase nulo, mar calmo, enfim, paraíso! 
Cá deixo algumas fotos:












A típica água cristalina:








Havia bastante névoa, mau para observar algo a maior distância. Foto tirada na direção de Lisboa:








Por fim, um bonito final do dia:









Cumprimentos!


----------



## almeida96 (22 Dez 2020 às 23:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> Obrigado, lembrei-me de identificar pois é essa a tua zona.
> É uma serra espectacular.
> ____
> 
> ...



Já vi no mapa! Óptima notícia . Vamos lá ver é se se aguenta no ativo! 

Só falta uma estação na vila e na linha de Sintra (e Belas, serra, zona saloia ).  Cerca de 500 mil pessoas a viver na linha de Sintra sem uma estação de referência é um tanto triste...


----------



## Tufao André (23 Dez 2020 às 10:08)

Bom dia! 

Dia a começar com algum nevoeiro, mais cerrado neste momento, sem qualquer precipitação para já.
Vento nulo e mais ameno, a mínima não desceu dos 11ºC.
*12ºC* neste momento.

Durante a tarde deve chover fraco e, assim que o vento rodar para norte, é ver a temperatura a descer gradualmente!!  Já faz falta uns dias de frio como deve ser...


----------



## david 6 (23 Dez 2020 às 15:28)

começa a cair uns chuviscos aqui como esperado


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Dez 2020 às 18:43)

Por cá o dia foi marcado pelo céu muito nublado, e ao meio da tarde, começou a cair uns chuviscos do tipo "molha parvos".


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Dez 2020 às 19:32)

Boas,
Depois duma manhã soalheira, a tarde foi de chuvisco. Como já tinha dito, não valia a pena esperar por muito, e acertei: apenas caíram 0,5 mm.  

De resto, foi mais um dia ameno, tal como os anteriores. De facto, a noite segue bem amena, com 13,4°C e céu nublado, contudo amanhã, na véspera de Natal, por esta hora estará bem distinto o tempo.  

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 16,9°C
Mín: 9,7°C
Prec: 0,5 mm


----------



## ZéCa (23 Dez 2020 às 22:46)

Boa noite!
Neste momento 12,9ºc  e  91% humidade.


----------



## João Pedro (23 Dez 2020 às 23:08)

Boa noite,

De regresso à lezíria ribatejana por mais uns dias. Estou por cá já desde domingo, e hoje as temperaturas começaram finalmente a dar sinais de querer descer. Ao início da tarde a chuva fraca/morrinha ainda foi a suficiente para gotejar desde os telhados e molhar o chão.

A estação de Vila Franca ainda acumulou 1,02 mm e regista 13,5 ºC. Por Samora deve estar ligeiramente mais frio. A estação amadora de cá está novamente online, mas sem pluviómetro e muito demorada nas atualizações, infelizmente


----------



## Mammatus (23 Dez 2020 às 23:35)

Boa noite,

Ontem esteve céu limpo quase todo o dia, apenas alguma nebulosidade alta a meio da tarde.
Dia novamente agradável ao nível da temperatura: *18ºC* / *11.3ºC*
Nevoeiro matinal ainda permitiu acumular* 0.51 mm*.

________________________

Hoje

Manhã de céu nublado por nuvens altas, mas que deixavam transparecer o sol. Depois de almoço a nebulosidade adensou-se deixando a tarde escura. A precipitação chegou após as 16h, inicialmente morrinha/chuviscos, evoluiu para chuva fraca o que permitiu um acumulado superior ao esperado, *2.79 mm*.
Máxima de *17.7ºC*, a mínima ainda não está fechada, até ao momento 13.2ºC.
EDIT: a mínima acabou por ser *13.2ºC*.


Sigo com céu nublado, 13.6ºC, vento moderado de N/NE, a fazer baixar um pouco a sensação térmica... amanhã estará pior.


----------



## Tufao André (24 Dez 2020 às 00:32)

Como previsto, tarde bem cinzenta e com chuva fraca/chuviscos. Não acumulou muito, mas deu para molhar!

Vento fraco a moderado de S, rodando para N, dando descida de temperatura gradual que já vai nos 12°C. A máxima ficou pelos amenos 17°C!
Amanhã dia bem diferente, céu limpo, mas vento forte e bem frio sobretudo à noite... 

Feliz Natal a todos!!!!


----------



## almeida96 (24 Dez 2020 às 00:55)

Ontem realmente choveu, mas foi digamos...desapontante  *1,3 mm* na estação de referência. Mas o mês está com bom acumulado, não me posso queixar.

O dia foi mais produtivo em Galamares, com 3,8 mm. A estação da Serra passou dos 5 mm.

Desejo um *feliz natal* a todos os meteoloucos deste espaço!


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Dez 2020 às 10:43)

Bom dia

Esta manhã segue com céu praticamente limpo e sol, e não fosse o vento fraco, que se faz sentir, até estava uma temperatura agradável.


----------



## Mammatus (24 Dez 2020 às 14:21)

Boa tarde,

Este será o meu último post antes do Natal.

Manhã com alguma nebulosidade alta, que entretanto está a desaparecer permitindo que o sol aqueça um pouco esta tarde de véspera de Natal, não obstante o vento frio que sopra moderado do quadrante norte.
Não ocorreu precipitação durante a madrugada.

14ºC.

Feliz Natal!


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Dez 2020 às 14:33)

almeida96 disse:


> Já vi no mapa! Óptima notícia . Vamos lá ver é se se aguenta no ativo!
> 
> Só falta uma estação na vila e na linha de Sintra (e Belas, serra, zona saloia ).  Cerca de 500 mil pessoas a viver na linha de Sintra sem uma estação de referência é um tanto triste...



Sim, é sempre bom ver o regresso de estações, principalmente quando são em sítios interessantes como é o vale de Colares.
Conhecendo a zona da estação e o histórico da mesma, pode perfeitamente ir aos 0ºC/-1ºC  no próximo fim de semana.
Quanto ao resto, sim há grandes lacunas, áreas significativas  sem cobertura ,felizmente temos estações amadoras que dão uma bela ajuda.

_____

Dia de sol e tranquilo, as temperaturas vão começar a descer bem já na próxima madrugada.
Por cá espero a primeira geada moderada/forte nos vales na madrugada de Domingo.
Na madrugada de Sábado estará muita lestada por cá, a geada é para esquecer, o desconforto térmico devido ao vento vai ser brutal ao ponto de chegar aos -2ºC, isto segundo as previsões.

Bom Natal!


----------



## RStorm (24 Dez 2020 às 14:37)

Boa Tarde

Ontem foi um dia nublado com vento fraco de W e aguaceiros fracos a partir do meio da tarde, rendendo *1,2 mm*. Após a passagem da "frente", a a entrada fria entrou logo em ação  
Hoje, dia de véspera natalícia, segue já com tempo bem fresco e céu pouco nublado com vento moderado de NW. 
Os próximos dias prometem briol como deve ser, inclusive domingo em que se prevê 1 grau de mínima  

Um santo e feliz natal para todos, com muita alegria e saúde  Protejam-se 

Extremos de ontem: 
Mínima: *10,3ºC *
Máxima: *17,0ºC *
Acumulado: *1,2 mm *

T. Atual: *13,0ºC *
HR: 62% 
Vento: NW / 11,9 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Dez 2020 às 14:37)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui a mínima não foi tão baixa, mas ao longo do dia o vento tem baixado bastante a sensação de temperatura e já se nota a descida de temperatura em relação aos últimos dias: estão somente 13,6°C.  

Queria desejar a todos os membros do fórum um ótimo Natal!


----------



## david 6 (24 Dez 2020 às 15:14)

Feliz Natal a todos 

13ºC nuvens altas


----------



## N_Fig (24 Dez 2020 às 17:39)

Dia mais frio por aqui, a mínima hoje vai ser jeitosa. Feliz Natal para todos!


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Dez 2020 às 18:42)

Mas o sol se foi embora, e o frio instalou-se em força, esta madrugada irá ser bem fresca, sigo neste momento com 9ºC.

Votos de um Feliz Natal.


----------



## david 6 (24 Dez 2020 às 20:07)

já se nota um pouco mais fresco hoje, 7.6ºC


----------



## david 6 (25 Dez 2020 às 01:07)

2.1ºC


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Dez 2020 às 10:13)

Bom dia,
Por aqui está um frio do caraças... Ontem à noite já era visível a descida das temperaturas, mas hoje de manhã... 

Assim acabou a véspera de Natal:

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 14,1°C
Mín: 8,5°C

A mínima do dia de hoje foi bem fresca mas mesmo assim não foi claramente a mais fria do mês. O dia, esse sim, tem sido fresquinho - já passa das dez da manhã e a temperatura ainda não subiu da casa dos 8 a 9°C!


----------



## ZéCa (25 Dez 2020 às 12:13)

Bom dia de Natal!
Por aqui neste momento 11º,6  e  humidade 69%.


----------



## Thomar (25 Dez 2020 às 13:00)

Boa tarde! Feliz Natal!
Por aqui o arrefecimento noturno já se fez notar, temperatura mínima de +3,9°C.


Enviado do meu LG-D405 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (25 Dez 2020 às 13:20)

Dia de Natal com céu pouco nublado em Lisboa. Vento moderado de NE. 
Sensação térmica desagradável. 

Bom Natal a todos!


----------



## david 6 (25 Dez 2020 às 13:58)

minima de *-0.9ºC*


----------



## Tufao André (25 Dez 2020 às 16:54)

Que esteja a ser um excelente dia de Natal para todos!! 

Aqui pela fria e ventosa Amadora, madrugada bastante mais fria que os dias anteriores, a temperatura mínima desceu aos 6°C! Mas com uma ligeira brisa a acompanhar a sensação foi menor...

O dia não tem sido diferente, pelo contrário, o vento de NE intensificou logo a partir do meio da manhã com fortes rajadas, fazendo com que a máxima não tivesse passado dos 14°C. 

Neste momento estão 13°C, céu limpo, mas espera-se ainda um maior arrefecimento esta noite, com uma previsão de apenas 4°C de mínima!!


----------



## ZéCa (25 Dez 2020 às 17:17)

Máxima de 14º,9c. Neste momento a temperatura a descer. 12º,6c  e  58% humidade.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Dez 2020 às 17:40)

Por cá este dia de Natal foi de sol, mas muito gélido devido ao vento fraco que se fez sentir.


----------



## david 6 (25 Dez 2020 às 18:51)

9.3ºC


----------



## Thomar (25 Dez 2020 às 18:54)

Como sempre, arrefece cedo por aqui, já só estão *+9,1ºC.  *
Para quem é membro há pouco tempo, ou acompanha-me há pouco tempo, aqui por Cabanas nas noites de inversão térmica a temperatura desce muito rápido das 17h ás 20h , depois estabiliza (ou até chega mesmo a subir) e só lá para as 23H/00H é que volta a descer devagar, devagarinho...
Espero uma mínima amanhã a rondar os *+2,5ºC/3,5ºC!*


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Dez 2020 às 19:04)

Sigo com 8.5ºC


----------



## Thomar (25 Dez 2020 às 19:09)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sigo com 8.5ºC


Nos arredores de Tomar a temperatura já ronda os *+6ºC/+5ºC*, já por Seiça, como é costume, a história é outra, agora *+2.6ºC*.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Dez 2020 às 19:21)

Thomar disse:


> Nos arredores de Tomar a temperatura já ronda os *+6ºC/+5ºC*, já por Seiça, como é costume, a história é outra, agora *+2.6ºC*.



E registei esta temperatura aqui ao lado de casa, la em baixo, no vale onde faço horta, com um desnível de menos 20 metros, acredito que já deve rondar os 6ºC.
Seiça, é sempre aquela "máquina" aqui da região.


----------



## Thomar (25 Dez 2020 às 19:32)

Nem de propósito, agora por aqui *+8,7ºC*, a temperatura vai começar a estabilizar, e claro Seiça já vai com uns belos* +1.8ºC!!! * ( e ainda não são 20h)


----------



## Thomar (25 Dez 2020 às 19:56)

Pedro1993 disse:


> E registei esta temperatura aqui ao lado de casa, la em baixo, no vale onde faço horta, com um desnível de menos 20 metros, acredito que já deve rondar os 6ºC.
> *Seiça, é sempre aquela "máquina" aqui da região.*


Temos de pedir ao IPMA que coloque lá uma estação...


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Dez 2020 às 21:25)

Mínima hoje foi de *4,7ºC. *

Domingo promete, se para Lisboa dão 2ºC (que é muito raro ), aqui é provável ir abaixo dos 0ºC!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Dez 2020 às 21:52)

Boa noite,
Por aqui, depois de um dia bem fresco, a noite segue ainda mais fresca que a anterior! Sigo com uma temperatura de 9,6°C a estas horas - querem ver que ainda vou registar a mínima pouco antes da meia noite?  
Durante o dia, a temperatura nem sequer chegou aos 15°C e, com um vento constante de leste, digamos que esteve um frio do caraças!


----------



## ZéCa (25 Dez 2020 às 21:56)

Neste momento 8º,8C  e  67% humidade.


----------



## jamestorm (25 Dez 2020 às 22:33)

Bom Natal a todos os companheiros do forum e resto de Boas Festas ...

A mínima hoje aqui no Alto Concelho de Alenquer foi de 2ºC,  no entanto não houve formação de geada de manhã.

Acabou por ser uma noite de Natal fria como convém, hoje o dia foi morno mas agora já estamos nos 7ºC.
"(...) Que surjas sempre fria, Ó noite de Natal" Escreveu Júlio Dinis na "Morgadinha dos Canaviais" durante o episódio da ceia de Natal do Minho - isto no sec. XIX (1868), quando os anos deviam ser mais frios do que hoje em dia.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Dez 2020 às 22:54)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mínima hoje foi de *4,7ºC. *
> 
> Domingo promete, se para Lisboa dão 2ºC (que é muito raro ), aqui é provável ir abaixo dos 0ºC!



Se correr bem vou a um dos sitios mais frios do teu concelho fotografar geada /gelo/névoa.
Espero um cenário bem negativo.


----------



## windchill (25 Dez 2020 às 23:14)

Dia de Natal agradável com bastante sol, algumas nuvens médias e altas e boa visibilidade. Aproveito para deixar aqui alguns registos do meu final de tarde na Fonte da Telha, e os meus sinceros votos de boas festas a todos vós


----------



## Tufao André (26 Dez 2020 às 00:30)

Vai arrefecendo gradualmente, a temperatura neste momento vai nos 8°C! 
Devido ao vento moderado constante de NE, a sensação térmica é de uns gélidos 4°C...  

Mesmo com um dia de sol, amanhã a máxima prevista é de apenas 11°C, algo raro!!


----------



## ZéCa (26 Dez 2020 às 01:23)

Neste momento 6,3ºC. Humidade 68%.


----------



## david 6 (26 Dez 2020 às 02:29)

pensei que hoje a noite ia ser mais fria mas hoje parece mais complicada a descida, de vez em quando aparece uma brisa que faz a temperatura estabilizar, senão mesmo subir como já aconteceu, a estação de Coruche também já teve momentos de subida, sigo com 5.6ºC quente, está uns 3ºC ou mais acima comparado a ontem


----------



## jamestorm (26 Dez 2020 às 02:39)

david 6 disse:


> pensei que hoje a noite ia ser mais fria mas hoje parece mais complicada a descida, de vez em quando aparece uma brisa que faz a temperatura estabilizar, senão mesmo subir como já aconteceu, a estação de Coruche também já teve momentos de subida, sigo com 5.6ºC quente, está uns 3ºC ou mais acima comparado a ontem


sim por aqui denoto o mesmo, parece haver uma brisa que impede a descida das temperaturas 
5ºC por agora.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Dez 2020 às 03:20)

Se hoje estamos assim, imagino amanhã  Windchill daqueles 

Feliz natal a todos 














Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (26 Dez 2020 às 07:12)

Bom dia 
Em viagem até Monchique 
Pelo centro ( Albergaria )
Céu limpo 
Temperatura atual de 5,5°C

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (26 Dez 2020 às 07:43)

Anadia 
- 1,0 °C 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ZéCa (26 Dez 2020 às 07:55)

Bom dia!
Neste momento 4,4°C.


----------



## Northern Lights (26 Dez 2020 às 08:22)

Mínima de 4,9 °C.
Sensação de frio cortante na rua!

Agora sigo com 5,8°C.


----------



## Thomar (26 Dez 2020 às 08:48)

Bom dia. Por a temperatura mínima foi mais baixa do que eu esperava *+1,7ºC*, com geada visível nos carros.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Dez 2020 às 09:15)

Boas,

Como esperado noite ventosa, rajada máxima de 80 km/h...
Agora amanhã vai ser totalmente diferente, vento fraco vai imperar e as inversões vão trabalhar forte e feio em todo o lado.
Preparem as máquinas.


----------



## Northern Lights (26 Dez 2020 às 09:26)

Tinterior: 18,3 °C
Texterior: 6,3 °C.


----------



## joselamego (26 Dez 2020 às 09:35)

Leiria 
Céu limpo 
5,0°C

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (26 Dez 2020 às 09:45)

Por Coimbra, mínima de -1,0°C, e uma boa camada de geada. 
Neste momento, 2,6°C.


----------



## joselamego (26 Dez 2020 às 09:47)

Fátima 
6,0°C

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Dez 2020 às 10:08)

Bom dia,

Por cá foi uma madrugada gélida com a mínima de 1ºC, a manhã segue solarenga, mas nem assim é o suficiente para aquecer um pouco mais.
Agora ás 10 horas, ainda era visível a geada, aqui em alguns locais mais sombrios.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Dez 2020 às 10:36)

Bom dia pessoal,

Por Azeitão mínima de 2.4°c em casa, e de 1.2°c na estação do meu vizinho @vortex !  Agora ainda estamos assim, e contínua a mesma sensação térmica cortante que chegou aos -2.4°c, e ainda está nos 3.9°c  Esta madrugada poderão existir 
mínimas negativas pela zona devido à prevista ausência de vento, e atenção que não estou a falar dos locais de forte inversão cá do sítio,  porque esses terão de certeza 











Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Dez 2020 às 10:47)

windchill disse:


> Dia de Natal agradável com bastante sol, algumas nuvens médias e altas e boa visibilidade. Aproveito para deixar aqui alguns registos do meu final de tarde na Fonte da Telha, e os meus sinceros votos de boas festas a todos vós


Maravilhosas como sempre  Nuno  Os últimos dias tem sido realmente propícios de magníficos poentes, infelizmente por aqui o tempo tem sido pouco! Obrigado pela tua partilha 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Dez 2020 às 10:48)

Bom dia,
Por aqui tive uma mínima de 5,1°C, a mais baixa deste inverno, para já. Entretanto ainda estão 7,5°C e, com rajadas de vento de 25 km/h, a sensação de frio é bastante grande.   

Ontem o dia de Natal acabou assim: 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 14,8°C
Mín: 6,6°C


----------



## joselamego (26 Dez 2020 às 10:50)

Coruche
Céu  limpo 
9,5°C ( sensor do carro )


Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Northern Lights (26 Dez 2020 às 11:20)

8,9 ºC


----------



## Tufao André (26 Dez 2020 às 12:59)

Bom dia!

Mínima um pouco mais alta do que esperava, o vento não enfraqueceu muito durante a madrugada e a mínima ficou-se pelos 5°C, sempre com sensação térmica gélida de 1/2°C... 

O dia está igualmente gelado e com vento de NE cortante, a esta hora ainda estão *10°C*!


----------



## david 6 (26 Dez 2020 às 13:24)

minima mais alta do que pensava graças à brisa que foi aparecendo de madrugada, foi 1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Dez 2020 às 13:30)

david 6 disse:


> minima mais alta do que pensava graças à brisa que foi aparecendo de madrugada, foi 1ºC



Vais ter uma bruta mínima amanhã


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Dez 2020 às 14:18)

Muito sol, mas a temperatura praticamente  não sobe, 12.1°c atuais, e a máxima até ao momento!  Apenas 39% de HR , lestada bem vincada  Vento diminuiu bastante de intensidade como previsto, e assim que o sol se puser vai ser sempre a descer, vamos ver até onde chega 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## cactus (26 Dez 2020 às 15:12)

Aqui 12,3 ºC vento fraco de N .


----------



## Northern Lights (26 Dez 2020 às 15:24)

11,5 °C
A máxima até ao momento.
Céu limpo e sem vento.

Enviado do meu HD1903 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2020 às 15:49)

windchill disse:


> Dia de Natal agradável com bastante sol, algumas nuvens médias e altas e boa visibilidade. Aproveito para deixar aqui alguns registos do meu final de tarde na Fonte da Telha, e os meus sinceros votos de boas festas a todos vós



Belíssimas fotos, afinal uma 'prenda' que nos ofereces a todos e em qualquer altura do ano! Obrigado!

*Que o Natal tenha sido, para todos, o mais 'próximo' possível daquilo que todos desejavam(os)!*

Finalmente esta madrugada a temperatura começou deveras a descer.
 Frio, mas nem por isso, por enquanto, e foi mais devido ao vento de ENE que por vezes soprava de *30 a 40 Km/h*, rajada máxima de *53 Km/h*.
Janelas a abanar toda a noite e 9ºC na marquise em grande contraste com os 20ºC interiores, à lareira.

*5,8ºC* de mínima em Parque Santa Iria, estação no cimo de uma colina (140 m) e onde não se esperam grandes mínimas por inversão, como vão acontecer amanhã nas zonas baixas.
A máxima hoje mal conseguiu passar dos 10ºC, chegou aos *10,6ºC* pelas 14h45, mas a partir das 15h00 começou a fraquejar e está a baixar lentamente.

Grande secura relativa do ar, entre 53% no início da madrugada e os *38%* às 11h da manhã.

Mínimas notáveis pela região:
*-1,7ºC* em* Zibreira de Fetais* (Sobral de Monte Agraço)

*-3,8ºC* em *Seiça* (claro). Esteve em negativas desde ontem pouco depois das 22h até hoje pouco antes das 10h.

De notável no céu daqui, só isto, na véspera de Natal:










Acrescento o registo horário IPMA que terá os valores mais próximos das mínimas efectivas.
O destaque vai para Leiria.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Dez 2020 às 16:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> Se correr bem vou a um dos sitios mais frios do teu concelho fotografar geada /gelo/névoa.
> Espero um cenário bem negativo.


Colares com mínima de *0,9ºC* ontem! 

Por aqui o vento não deixou baixar muito a mínima de hoje.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Dez 2020 às 16:12)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Colares com mínima de *0,9ºC* ontem!



Ontem às 23h já ia bem lançada com 2,9ºC, mas o vento apareceu e na hora seguinte já registava 7,3ºC  Sendo que a mínima horária ficou-se pelos 5,1ºC às 04h.

Amanhã será certamente diferente


----------



## Northern Lights (26 Dez 2020 às 16:40)

10,8 °C.  Já se nota a descida.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Dez 2020 às 16:42)

Boa tarde! A noite foi fresquinha mas igualmente ventosa. Mínima de *6,6ºC* cá em cima. Neste momento estão *11,2ºC*.
Estou a ponderar deslocar-me ao vale do rio Jamor aqui ao lado para fazer uns registos. Tudo dependerá do quão apetecível estará a minha caminha. 
Os principais vales da margem norte do tejo deverão tornar-se verdadeiros congeladores:


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Dez 2020 às 17:36)

Ha pouco na volta de bike passei pelo ponto mais frio do concelho....simplesmente incrível o ar gélido já instalado.
Estava frio suficiente ao ponto da ribeira já fumegar.


----------



## Thomar (26 Dez 2020 às 17:58)

Já tinha saudades destas descidas de temperaturas abruptas, ainda não são 18h e a temperatura atual já ronda os *+7,5ºC.* 
Amanhã deve estar um camadão...


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Dez 2020 às 18:02)

Aguardei um pouco queda a pique
Tive ir embora as maos ja doiam do frio.
Mini Seíça cá do concelho.
Na volta esqueço o vale de Sintra e venho cá fazer registos.


----------



## ZéCa (26 Dez 2020 às 18:09)

Boa tarde!
Temperatura a descer com o cair da tarde. Neste momento 9,3ºC. Humidade 51%.


----------



## Northern Lights (26 Dez 2020 às 18:12)

9,4 °C. Em descida.

Enviado do meu HD1903 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (26 Dez 2020 às 18:21)

5.1ºC descida rápida


----------



## RStorm (26 Dez 2020 às 18:59)

Boa Noite 

Lá diz o velho ditado, "ande o frio por onde andar, no natal vai chegar" e este ano não falhou  Ontem o sol ainda conseguiu aquecer um pouco durante a tarde, mas hoje o aquecimento só mesmo junto à braseira  
O céu tem se apresentado pouco nublado ou limpo e o vento tem soprado fraco de N/NE, por vezes moderado. 
Possivelmente poderá ter havido geada nos locais habituais, mas como tenho saído tarde de casa, não deu para avistar nada 

Ontem: *4,3ºC / 15,0ºC *
Hoje: *2,7ºC / 11,9ºC *

T. Atual: *8,5ºC *
HR: 51% 
Vento: NE / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## Thomar (26 Dez 2020 às 19:06)

Por aqui a temperatura já começou a estabilizar, agora até ás 23/00h não deve descer mais de meio grau. Temperatura atual *+6,0ºC.*


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2020 às 19:23)

Quase toda a RLC já estava com um dígito apenas de temperatura (< 10ºC) às 18h. A excepção é Cabo Carvoeiro






Ontem dia 25, já ocorreram mínimas negativas:





Aqui Santa Iria já ia na descida a bom ritmo, *8,5ºC*, mas agora fez um patamar e pequena subida 8,7ºC, ao sabor do vento que ainda não está em calma, 10 Km/h de NE. Noto que a descida ocorre quando a direcção se aproxima mais de Norte e pára quando vira mais para Leste/ENE.

Seiça e Zibreira estão em competição, esta partiu à frente mas entretanto moderou a descida enquanto a primeira vai em queda livre: *1,2ºC* e *1,3ºC*, respectivamente. Ontem à mesma hora estavam cerca de 1,5º a 2,5ºC acima dos valores de hoje.


----------



## dvieira (26 Dez 2020 às 19:27)

Neste momento registo 3,6 º C e 54 % HR.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Dez 2020 às 19:33)

StormRic disse:


> Quase toda a RLC já estava com um dígito apenas de temperatura (< 10ºC) às 18h. A excepção é Cabo Carvoeiro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas,  eu descartava essa estação  da Zibreira pois os registos não fazem sentido, máximas baixas, minimas negativas.
Por exemplo como é que teve minima de negativa de -1,7 graus , se a humidade nem passou dos 60 %?
Para ter uma minima dessas que está errada, a humidade teria que sido alta como qualquer cova/vale. Supostamente está numa zona alta.

____

8,5 graus

@undersnite como está aí na tua zona?


----------



## david 6 (26 Dez 2020 às 19:40)

por aqui vou com *3.8ºC*, vou sair agora a Coruche, mais logo volto a fazer seguimento da temperatura, hoje quando pegar no carro de volta já deve ter uma camadinha de geada


----------



## Northern Lights (26 Dez 2020 às 19:43)

8,9 °C .
Veremos se amanhã a mínima daqui baixa aos 2°C previstos. Eu aposto em que a mínima vai ficar-se pelos 3/4 °C.

Enviado do meu HD1903 através do Tapatalk


----------



## cepp1 (26 Dez 2020 às 19:47)

Batalha com 3,5oC


----------



## remember (26 Dez 2020 às 19:53)

StormRic disse:


> Quase toda a RLC já estava com um dígito apenas de temperatura (< 10ºC) às 18h. A excepção é Cabo Carvoeiro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Já tens a estação da Escola a funcionar. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Dez 2020 às 20:02)

Por aqui já foi batida a temperatura mínima registada na última madrugada. Sigo com *6,3ºC* sendo que a mínima registada tinha sido de 6,7ºC.


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2020 às 20:03)

Veremos como se porta Colares, está bem lançada:






Se alguém estiver com frio faça uma visita a Peniche, ali quase no meio do mar...



jonas_87 disse:


> Boas, eu descartava essa estação da Zibreira pois os registos não fazem sentido, máximas baixas, minimas negativas.
> Por exemplo como é que teve minima de negativa de -1,7 graus , se a humidade nem passou dos 60 %?
> Para ter uma minima dessas que está errada, a humidade teria que sido alta como qualquer cova/vale. Supostamente está numa zona alta.



 bem observado. Será só um problema de aferição do termómetro? Quanto é que ele estará a registar a menos*? 

Seiça: 0,3ºC*.


----------



## N_Fig (26 Dez 2020 às 20:12)

Hoje tivemos a primeira mínima negativa da temporada na Figueira, se não estou equivocado.
Alcobaça, normalmente dos lugares mais propensos a mínimas baixas nestas ocasiões, não desceu dos 6 ºC a madrugada inteira, que se terá passado?!


----------



## Gilmet (26 Dez 2020 às 20:16)

Boa noite a todos,

Espero que tenham tido um Natal muito agradável, cheio de momentos felizes.

O dia de hoje foi soalheiro, à semelhança de ontem, embora um pouco mais fresco. Pelas redondezas, a máxima terá ficado pela casa dos *10ºC*, um pouco menos em locais mais elevados (9.8ºC a 292 m, em Belas).

Neste momento, existe já um forte arrefecimento a decorrer. Pelas 18:15 e 18:50, em dois pontos do vale da ribeira das Jardas (Mira-Sintra e entrada do Cacém), registei com o carro 5ºC e 4ºC, respectivamente.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Dez 2020 às 20:36)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Por aqui já foi batida a temperatura mínima registada na última madrugada. Sigo com *6,3ºC* sendo que a mínima registada tinha sido de 6,7ºC.



Depois de ter colocado esta mensagem, a temperatura ainda desceu aos 6,1ºC.

Depois em 10 minutos passou de 6,1ºC para 7,3ºC, e de seguida desceu rapidamente até aos 5,9ºC.

E agora voltou a subir, estando neste momento com 6,9ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Dez 2020 às 20:59)

Já com 5,7ºC...


----------



## DaniFR (26 Dez 2020 às 21:01)

Por Coimbra já estamos assim:


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Dez 2020 às 21:01)

Ha bons registos no distrito de Lisboa, como por exemplo os 1,3 graus próximo de Ramalhal,Torres Vedras. 

Amanhã vão ser doses industriais de geada.


----------



## ZéCa (26 Dez 2020 às 21:02)

Aqui 7,3ºC.  Humidade 56%.


----------



## dvieira (26 Dez 2020 às 21:03)

Nesto momento registo 2,3 ºC. 58% HR.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Dez 2020 às 21:04)

A temperatura ainda está bastante volátil, nos últimos 2 minutos foi dos 6,1ºC aos atuais 5,6ºC, mas não me admirava que voltasse a subir


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Dez 2020 às 21:10)

Boa noite,
Hoje o dia foi bem fresquinho. Aproveitei o facto de não haver restrições e fui dar um passeio à região Oeste, como já não fazia desde há algum tempo. Tive, infelizmente, a (péssima) ideia de dar uma volta por Óbidos por volta das quatro da tarde - há muito tempo que não apanhava tanto frio! Quando cheguei lá estavam uns 10°C, mas mal se pôs o sol a temperatura desceu para os 8,5°C.  Estava um frio incrivelmente cortante e tive que regressar rapidamente ao carro. (Off-topic) Por outro lado, achava que a vila estaria bem mais vazia, mas pelos vistos os portugueses caíram lá todos hoje... 

No regresso a casa passei por alguns vales na A8 onde a temperatura rondava os 6°C, ali na zona de Torres Vedras e também naquela zona de Lousa. De facto, nalguns baixios até parecia que já se estava a formar nevoeiro, impressionante! 

Depois de atravessar a "ilha de calor" lisboeta, aonde a temperatura subiu para os 10,5°C, cheguei a casa com uma temperatura de 8,6°C. Tenho agora 7,7°C e está uma ligeira brisa de nordeste. Se neste momento a temperatura já está tão baixa, nem quero imaginar como estará de madrugada...


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Dez 2020 às 21:10)

Mais uma noite bem fresca, sigo neste momento com 5ºC, e já registei 4.2ºC, o que significa, que por alguma razão voltou a subir a temperatura.


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2020 às 21:12)

Coruche também em boa descida, hoje vai a negativas:





*Seiça* não perde tempo, há quase uma hora que está abaixo de zero: *-0,6ºC* agora.

Cabo Carvoeiro aderiu ao dígito único.

Lisboa é aquela bolha de calor.

Surpresa é a Praia da Rainha, que é da inversão?


----------



## Northern Lights (26 Dez 2020 às 21:18)

8,6 °C
Em descida lenta.

Enviado do meu HD1903 através do Tapatalk


----------



## VazCosta (26 Dez 2020 às 22:02)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ha bons registos no distrito de Lisboa, como por exemplo os 1,3 graus próximo de Ramalhal,Torres Vedras.
> 
> Amanhã vão ser doses industriais de geada.


Boa noite a todos. 
A minha estação do Maxial (que está muito perto dessa do Ramalhal), já registou um 1.0 agora está com 1,5. 
Com a humidade perto dos 100%, amanhã de certeza que vou acordar com uma bela camada de geada.


----------



## fhff (26 Dez 2020 às 22:03)

4,1ºC aqui por Sintra, Nafarros. 
Fresquinho.....


----------



## Thomar (26 Dez 2020 às 22:12)

Boa noite pessoal.  Como de costume a temperatura por aqui estabilizou e claro até subiu.
 Por agora, e desde há uma hora mantém-se nos +5,1ºC (chegou a descer aos +4,7ºC).


----------



## João Pedro (26 Dez 2020 às 22:32)

Boas noites,

Dia muito luminoso e bastante agradável por Samora, considerando que a máxima foi de apenas 12,4 ºC. A mínima foi de 4,3 ºC e neste momento estão 6,8 ºC. As previsões para aqui apontam para os 0 ºC esta madrugada, vamos lá ver. Será que haverá lugar a geada?  HR nos 73%.

Hoje o entardecer foi de céu limpo, mas ontem ainda deu para bater umas chapas engraçadas:







Atmosfera cristalina, viam-se lindamente os detalhes da serra de Montejunto





Terrenos ensopados, e estes dois simpáticos nada incomodados com isso


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Dez 2020 às 22:36)

Boas

Aqui ja se começa a notar maior arrefecimento, pois o vento está a ficar muito fraco, uma raridade por cá lol

7 graus

Ainda temos muitas horas de arrefecimento.


Torres Vedras a liderar o distrito com três localidades a registarem temperaturas na ordem dos 0 graus

Maxial
Ponte do Rol
Ramalhal


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Dez 2020 às 22:37)

A margem sul também consegue ser uma bela arca frigorífica quando quer.
*1,0ºC* nesta estação na Moita (confesso que desconfio tendo em conta a localização):
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IMOITA5
*2,2ºC* em Azeitão:
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISETBALS9

Estou a sentir-me tentado a deslocar-me ao vale do Jamor.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Dez 2020 às 22:45)

Tiagolco disse:


> A margem sul também consegue ser uma bela arca frigorífica quando quer.
> *1,0ºC* nesta estação na Moita (confesso que desconfio tendo em conta a localização):
> https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IMOITA5
> *2,2ºC* em Azeitão:
> ...



Não perdas nada,  sais de lá com belas fotos .

______

1,4 graus em Colares.
Aquele vale é mitico, amanhã deve estar espectacular com os telhados todos brancos.


----------



## fhff (26 Dez 2020 às 22:53)

Resolvi tirar o meu sensor da Netatmo do "abrigo" alpendre onde está e coloquei-o, à mesma altura, ao "ar livre"....a temperatura baixou abruptamente....Neste momento 0,7ºC. A diferença entre o alpendre e o "ar livre" é de cerca de +2ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Dez 2020 às 23:01)

Às onze da noite, a mínima foi batida. Sigo com 5,1°C e agora o vento está nulo. Que frio!


----------



## jamestorm (26 Dez 2020 às 23:01)

Aqui em Alenquer (Alto Concelho) marco neste momento a chegada aos 0ºC 
Amanha haverá geada! 
A aldeia fica aqui num vale aberto, conhecida desde sempre por muita geada e gelo quando é tempo dele.


----------



## Tufao André (26 Dez 2020 às 23:19)

Por aqui vai descendo lentamente a temperatura, com uma ligeira brisa de NE e 61% de HR, ainda vai nos 7°C!

Vamos ver se desce aos 2°C previstos... Caso aconteça e as condições de inversão forem boas, certamente terei a primeira geada da temporada!!


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2020 às 23:19)

Entretanto, o frio nada quer com Lisboa cidade, *Geofísico* tinha uns 'obscenos' *9,3ºC* e só perdia para Cabo Carvoeiro.






Uma hora atrás, Alcobaça repõe a verdade do frio naquela zona, Coruche já deve estar no zero por esta altura:






Seiça: *-1,8ºC* neste momento. Chegará aos -5ºC esta madrugada?

Cá 'por casa', *6,7ºC* em Santa Iria e uns urbanos *7,9ºC* de altitude aqui no alto da Póvoa.

Amanhã de manhã os campos de Vialonga/Loures devem estar brancos.


----------



## ZéCa (26 Dez 2020 às 23:31)

Agora 5,4ºC.


----------



## david 6 (26 Dez 2020 às 23:31)

StormRic disse:


> Entretanto, o frio nada quer com Lisboa cidade, *Geofísico* tinha uns 'obscenos' *9,3ºC* e só perdia para Cabo Carvoeiro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




eu aqui perto de Coruche já vou com *-0.6ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Dez 2020 às 23:43)

A temperatura está a descer bastante nesta zona.
A estação que sigo ja vai em 4,7 graus.
Nem imagino como deve estar o sitio que publiquei esta tarde, esqueci me de referir mas fica entre a Atrozela e traseiras do autódromo do Estoril, por incrível que pareça consegue ser mais frio que o Pisao. Amanhã aquelas poças vão estar congeladas.


----------



## david 6 (26 Dez 2020 às 23:48)

agora é que me lembrei, ou seja, estou a bater a minima do dia agora para o fim do dia, foi de 1ºC positivo, já bateu os *-1ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Dez 2020 às 23:59)

A estação da Bemposta, perto de Bucelas, já atingiu os negativos, estando neste momento com *-0,2ºC*, mas também tem andado com várias oscilações tal como aqui, onde sigo neste momento com 5,2ºC, sendo que já foi aos *4,6ºC*.

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/I11BEMPO3


----------



## Mammatus (27 Dez 2020 às 00:00)

Boa noite a todos, 

Espero que tenham passado um óptimo Natal, e em segurança.


Algumas nuvens altas no dia de véspera de Natal, ontem e hoje o céu apresentou-se limpo e com uma notória descida das temperaturas.

Vamos aos extremos (vou igualmente indicar os dados da estação de Palhais https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IPALHA1, de relevante interesse pois é o "congelador" do concelho.

5ª feira, 24/12
*14.4ºC* / *9.4ºC*
*13.9ºC* / *7.5ºC *(Palhais)

6ª feira, 25/12
*15.7ºC* / *5.9ºC*
*15.3ºC* / *4.2ºC* (Palhais)

Ao contrário de ontem, hoje o frio fez-se sentir mesmo nas horas centrais do dia, máxima de apenas *12.1ºC* (*12.5ºC* em Palhais). A mínima registada foi de *4.3ºC*, na estação de Palhais neste momento está a ser registada a temperatura mínima, *3.3ºC*.


Sigo com céu limpo, 6.6ºC, aragem ligeira de NNE.
Palhais com 3.3ºC e vento nulo, boas perspectivas para a madrugada, a ver vamos...


Impressionante a queda de temperatura após o ocaso (estação de Palhais)


----------



## João Pedro (27 Dez 2020 às 00:02)

Pela Lezíria ainda vamos nos 6,1 ºC, parece que estamos nos trópicos por aqui  A temperatura vai descendo muito lentamente. Vamos lá a ver se os arrozais acordam "açucarados" ou não


----------



## fhff (27 Dez 2020 às 00:07)

-0,5ºC por aqui, SIntra, Nafarros (Colares)


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Dez 2020 às 00:08)

Mínima de ontem foi* 2,4ºC*, agora registados. Incrível como as estações ao redor ainda vão nos 7ºC... 

Continua a descida... Colares muito provavelmente já a ir para os 0ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Dez 2020 às 00:15)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mínima de ontem foi* 2,4ºC*, agora registados. Incrível como as estações ao redor ainda vão nos 7ºC...
> 
> Continua a descida... Colares muito provavelmente já a ir para os 0ºC.


Deve ir aos negativos no vale do Jamor. Vou tentar fazer registos mais logo no vale e depois comparamos valores.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Dez 2020 às 00:19)

Tiagolco disse:


> Deve ir aos negativos no vale do Jamor. Vou tentar fazer registos mais logo no vale e depois comparamos valores.



Sem dúvida. Acredito que a 1,5 metros consegues valores mais baixos que o meu a ~15 metros de altura. Se fosse capaz até ia fazer uma caminhada às 7h, mas não sei se tenho forças ahah.


----------



## dvieira (27 Dez 2020 às 00:19)

Neste momento 0.4 ºC. 62 % HR.


----------



## Jorge_scp (27 Dez 2020 às 00:46)

Acabei de registar - 1 graus na zona da Lagoa Pequena,  Calhariz e Vale de Alambre, no concelho de Sesimbra.


----------



## david 6 (27 Dez 2020 às 01:04)

estabilizou nos -1ºC, anda ali -1.2 -1 por ai a dançar um pouco


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2020 às 01:06)

Condições perfeitas para inversão.
Nas quatro estações em quatro níveis diferentes nesta zona de Santa Iria e Póvoa:

6,4ºC em Parque Santa Iria (Alt.138 m)
6,2ºC em Meteo Santa iria (82 m)
5,8ºC em Escola D.Martinho (74 m)
5,5ºC em Póvoa estação (21 m)


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Dez 2020 às 01:16)

1,4ºC...


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2020 às 01:16)

Várias zonas a mergulhar abaixo dos zero graus:












Cabo da Roca e Geofísico são as únicas acima dos 8ºC.

Ah, e sem esquecer... *Seiça, -2,6ºC*, em descida.


----------



## david 6 (27 Dez 2020 às 01:27)

já vai de novo *-1.6ºC*


----------



## david 6 (27 Dez 2020 às 02:21)

*-2.2ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Dez 2020 às 02:28)

*5,2°C* por Carnaxide. No vale do Jamor já deve estar nos negativos.
Assim por alto, penso que é a noite mais fria do ano.


----------



## Mammatus (27 Dez 2020 às 02:33)

5.4ºC

Palhais, 1.1ºC.

Congelador do interior da Península de Setúbal a funcionar em pleno. Oxalá o vento se mantenha nulo durante a madrugada para que se obtenham registos interessantes.


----------



## david 6 (27 Dez 2020 às 03:48)

*-2.7ºC*, muito lentamente agora


----------



## manganao (27 Dez 2020 às 03:55)

na minha varanda exterior que é abrigada tenho lá os pássaros o termómetro marca 4.3 graus


----------



## Toby (27 Dez 2020 às 05:56)

Bom dia,

-0.8°  03h50 
temperatura mais baixa em 2020.


----------



## manganao (27 Dez 2020 às 05:57)

3.7 às 6 da manhã


----------



## Northern Lights (27 Dez 2020 às 07:20)

Mínima de 5,5 graus até agora. Valor completamente diferente do previsto.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Dez 2020 às 07:52)

Bom dia.
Mínima de *4,6°C*.
Geada generalizada mas fraca. 
A cama está demasiado quentinha para ir ter ao Jamor, mas deve estar bonito por lá.


----------



## ZéCa (27 Dez 2020 às 07:55)

Bom dia!
Manhã bem fria! 1,2°C.


----------



## Northern Lights (27 Dez 2020 às 08:08)

Não esperava. 4,4 ° de mínima. Atingidos agora.

Enviado do meu HD1903 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Dez 2020 às 09:07)

Mínima mais baixa que já registei em Dezembro desde que estou no fórum, por aqui em Belas. Passados uns 3 anos(?) voltam os registos abaixo de 0ºC. Carros congelados.

Mínima: *-0,5ºC* (acredito que a 1,5m no Jamor tenha mesmo ido a -1,5 a -2ºC).







Geada em maior detalhe:






Nem mexe uma mosca, poste que mede vento lateral na CREL completamente parado. Alguns carros também com dificuldade a iniciar 

Colares com mínima horária de *-1,1ºC*!


----------



## fhff (27 Dez 2020 às 09:14)

-1°C,  às 5H45, minima. 
  Acredito que em Ribafria/Cabriz e no vale da Rio de Colares, tenha baixado ainda mais.
E ainda sigo com 2,3°


----------



## Gilmet (27 Dez 2020 às 09:24)

Bom dia,

Manhã fria, mas democraticamente mais fria para quem vive em zonas baixas. 

Por aqui (zona alta do Cacém), a mínima ficou-se pelos *5ºC*. Muito semelhante ao que se verificou na estação de Belas (a 292 m), para a qual a mínima foi de 4.9ºC.

A diferença de valores com a altitude exibiu hoje proporções avassaladoras. Há pouco estavam *13ºC* em Belas e *10ºC* na Malveira da Serra, contrastando com *1ºC* na zona baixa de Sintra / Colares, e Loures / Santo António dos Cavaleiros.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Dez 2020 às 09:40)

Muito bom dia.

Por aqui o meu sensor registou uma mínima de *1,6ºC*.

Neste momento ainda existe geada em alguns carros, deixo aqui uma foto. Nas lezírias e nesses vales encaixados de Lousa e Bucelas deve ter estado engraçado também 

Estação da Bemposta foi até aos *-2,8ºC* e a do Vale de S. Gião ainda conseguiu chegar aos negativos:* -0,2ºC*.

Esta estação em Ponte de Lousa ficou-se pelos *0,5ºC*, mas também está já colocada a meio da encosta. Acredito que se tivesse sido no fundo do vale teria registado valores bem interessantes.

A estação mais próxima de mim, na zona nova de St.º António dos Cavaleiros, ainda desceu aos *1,1ºC*.




IMG_8858 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## DaniFR (27 Dez 2020 às 09:50)

Bom dia

Por aqui, mínima um pouco mais baixa que ontem, de -1,3°C. Com formação de geada que ainda persiste a esta hora nos locais à sombra.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2020 às 09:59)

Esta manhã no vale da Ribeira de Cabrela,Sintra.
-3/-4 graus.
Valeu esforço, até lama vi congelada.


----------



## Northern Lights (27 Dez 2020 às 10:36)

4,3 °C foi a mínima.
Pelo IPMA, à hora que registei a minha mínima, estavam 2 °C (Tapada da Ajuda). Terá sido pelo facto do meu sensor estar num sítio mais "urbano".


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Dez 2020 às 11:08)

Bom dia

Por cá a manhã começou gelada e coberta de branco, foi a maior acumulação de geada desta temporada, mesmo ao nível dos telhados, e ao ponto de conseguir congelar barricas com 120 litros de água.

A mínima foi de -1,2ºC, e ás 8 da manhã estavam 0,6ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Dez 2020 às 11:12)

Bom dia,
Por aqui tive uma mínima de 1,2°C. Creio que desde fevereiro de 2019 que não registava valores tão baixos, embora saiba também que, em 2018, consegui registar valores negativos de temperatura por aqui no sensor de temperatura da bomba de calor.  

Entretanto parece que a sinóptica mudou... Entrou vento de sudoeste, a prever já uma mudança do tempo (o vento nos dias anteriores era de leste) e a temperatura escalou, passando dos 1,5°C para os 12°C em menos de meia hora!  

Quanto ao dia de ontem, este acabou assim: 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 12,0°C
Mín: 4,7°C 

Agora estão 12,1°C e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Northern Lights (27 Dez 2020 às 11:33)

Estes são os meus registos de temperatura entre as 0h de ontem e as 10h de hoje.
Enquanto que ontem as temperaturas mais baixas se deram na minha estação, que se situa em uma zona mais alta e urbana (Alto da Ajuda, 4,9 º de mínima), hoje a mínima mais baixa já se registou na estação do IPMA, em uma zona  ruralizada, embora não haja uma diferença significativa entre altitudes (Tapada da Ajuda). Hoje as discrepâncias foram muito maiores entre ambas as estações.
Infelizmente não captei geada


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2020 às 11:34)

Vai um pouco de gelo?


----------



## almeida96 (27 Dez 2020 às 12:05)

Por aqui não tive meios de medir a temperatura e não existem estações que possa considerar representativas do Algueirão.

Mas a mínima não deverá ter sido muito baixa (um pouco abaixo dos 4,7ºC da Abrunheira talvez). Estando num "planalto" as mínimas nunca descem muito 

Mínimas das estações do concelho:

Sintra (Colares): *-1,1ºC* (mínima horária IPMA)
Cabo da Roca: 8,3 ºC (mínima horária IPMA)
Abrunheira: 4,7 ºC
Albarraque: 2,9 ºC
Sintra (Serra): 2,9 ºC
Galamares: *0,9 ºC*
Nafarros: *-1,0 ºC*
Magoito: 3,7 ºC
Tojeira: 4,4 ºC
Ribeira de Rio de Cões: 2,3 ºC
Carregueira: 4,9 ºC
Queluz de Baixo: *1,9 ºC*


----------



## MSantos (27 Dez 2020 às 12:18)

Boas!

Aqui por Azambuja o meu sensor ao nível do 3º andar registou 0,8ºC. Por volta das 9h ainda subsistia alguma geada sobre os carros.


----------



## Northern Lights (27 Dez 2020 às 12:21)

Apresento aqui as médias horárias das estações do IPMA que se encontram dentro de Lisboa, em comparação com os meus registos, entre as 20h do dia 26/12 e as 10h de 27/12.
Destaque para os 2,0 ºC da Tapada da Ajuda às 8h  e da subida rápida entre as 9 e as 10h.


----------



## Toby (27 Dez 2020 às 12:40)

Northern Lights disse:


> Estes são os meus registos de temperatura entre as 0h de ontem e as 10h de hoje.
> Enquanto que ontem as temperaturas mais baixas se deram na minha estação, que se situa em uma zona mais alta e urbana (Alto da Ajuda, 4,9 º de mínima), hoje a mínima mais baixa já se registou na estação do IPMA, em uma zona  ruralizada, embora não haja uma diferença significativa entre altitudes (Tapada da Ajuda). Hoje as discrepâncias foram muito maiores entre ambas as estações.
> Infelizmente não captei geada



Bom dia,

Os dados da sua estação estão online?


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Dez 2020 às 12:44)

Bom dia pessoal,

Por Azeitão mínimas a rondar os 0°c , tanto aqui por casa como na estação do vizinho @vortex , ambas registaram 0.5°c , entretanto  uma estação em S.Simão chegou ao -1.5°c , conhecendo a zona não me admirava nada , dado que é uma das zonas mais frias aqui da zona, por falar nisso o Vale do Alambre deve ter chegado facilmente ao -2°c / -3°c  Claramente a noite mais fria do ano 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Northern Lights (27 Dez 2020 às 12:46)

Bom dia. Não. São de uma estação caseira simples com sensor interior e exterior com RS (La Crosse). Um dia mais tarde, irei adquirir uma estação como deve ser 

Enviado do meu HD1903 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Northern Lights (27 Dez 2020 às 12:47)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Os dados da sua estação estão online?


Bom dia. Não. São de uma estação caseira simples com sensor interior e exterior com RS (La Crosse). Um dia mais tarde, irei adquirir uma estação como deve ser 



Enviado do meu HD1903 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (27 Dez 2020 às 12:56)

minima de *-4.3ºC*


----------



## Batalha64 (27 Dez 2020 às 12:59)

almeida96 disse:


> Por aqui não tive meios de medir a temperatura e não existem estações que possa considerar representativas do Algueirão.
> 
> Mas a mínima não deverá ter sido muito baixa (um pouco abaixo dos 4,7ºC da Abrunheira talvez). Estando num "planalto" as mínimas nunca descem muito
> 
> ...


Bolembre 1,9ºC


----------



## david 6 (27 Dez 2020 às 13:10)

boa camada com a minima de -4.3ºC como já disse antes, tinha soninho, fui só mesmo tirar a foto e voltar para o cobertor, esta hora ainda andava por volta dos -3.8


----------



## Northern Lights (27 Dez 2020 às 13:47)

13,4°C.
Céu nublado por nuvens altas.
Sem vento.

Enviado do meu HD1903 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Dez 2020 às 14:10)

O sol, que veio aquecer a manhã gélida, já se foi embora dando lugar a uma tarde de céu nublado, e bem fresca.


----------



## criz0r (27 Dez 2020 às 14:13)

Boa tarde,

Excelente madrugada para quebrar o enguiço do Parque da Paz e todo o seu potencial.

Mínima de -3.6°C pelas 7h20m. Para quem acha que a ema da praia da rainha é uma estação surreal, experimentem vir à Cova da Piedade .

Postarei mais tarde os dados registados pelo datalogger.

Mínima na Estação do MeteoPiedade: +2.3°C. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2020 às 14:23)

Boa tarde

Começando pelas mínimas de ontem no continente:





Na RLC:





Hoje, *Seiça*, pólo do frio das WU, desceu 0,6ºC na mínima em relação a ontem: *-4,4ºC*.

Mas* Coruche* pode bem levar a taça de gelo hoje, pois no registo horário das 8h a EMA do IPMA mostra *-4,2ºC*  !





A estreia da EMA de *Colares* nas negativas mostra uma possível mínima cerca de duas horas mais cedo, mas modesta, pelos -1,1ºC:


----------



## david 6 (27 Dez 2020 às 14:42)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Começando pelas mínimas de ontem no continente:
> 
> ...



-4.2 Coruche essa hora pode ser que tenha chegado aos -5ºC veremos, eu aqui tive -4.3ºC na Fajarda pois estou perto aqui do vale que divide a Fajarda ao meio, se tivesse um pouquinho mais para baixo ainda era maior a inversão, mas o vale do Sorraia onde se situa a estação de Coruche é muito dificil de bater


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2020 às 14:47)

Aqui na zona Santa Iria/Póvoa, as mínimas ficaram assim:

*2,8ºC* em Parque Santa Iria (Alt.138 m)
*2,5ºC* em Meteo Santa iria (82 m)
*1,8ºC* em Escola D.Martinho (74 m), aqui ao pé de casa mas 20 m mais abaixo. 
*2,7ºC* em Póvoa estação (21 m), a localização desta estação sempre me pareceu pouco adequada ao registo térmico.

No vale de Bucelas, a Bemposta registou *-2,8ºC*, esta será o mais aproximado que se tem das temperaturas que terão feito no fundo do vale aqui em frente, Vialonga. A estação de Bucelas situa-se a 137 m de altitude mesmo assim, no entanto rodeada de montes com altitudes à volta dos 250 a 350 m; o vale de Vialonga está bem mais deprimido, altitude inferior a 10 m em frente à encosta do Parque de Santa Iria. Uma zona que merecia um estudo de inversões.


----------



## ZéCa (27 Dez 2020 às 15:32)

Boa tarde! A máxima não passou dos 13,9ºC. Agora começa a descer. Neste momento 13,4ºC.


----------



## NunoBrito (27 Dez 2020 às 15:42)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Dez 2020 às 15:51)

criz0r disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Excelente madrugada para quebrar o enguiço do Parque da Paz e todo o seu potencial.
> 
> ...


Há locais da Margem Sul bem mais intensos que a Praia da Rainha quanto à inversão térmica. Aquela zona do Intermarché/vale da Sobreda também é uma zona com grande potencial, oxalá que houvesse mais registos na nossa região! 

Entretanto o tempo mudou drasticamente. Estão 12,7°C, vento moderado e o céu completamente nublado. Que contraste em relação ao início da manhã e ao dia de ontem!


----------



## VazCosta (27 Dez 2020 às 15:59)

Boa tarde a todos..
Na estação do Maxial atingi *-1,6 graus*, eram 7h30 da manhã.


----------



## Mammatus (27 Dez 2020 às 16:07)

Boa tarde,

Madrugada e início de manhã gélidos. 

Mínima de *2.8ºC* registada após as 7h, o único período temporal em que o vento esteve nulo, visto que durante a madrugada soprou sempre alguma aragem, caso contrário seria bem provável que fosse registado um valor inferior. Todavia, houve frio suficiente ao ponto de ter pequenas placas de gelo no vidro do carro, é raríssimo ver tal coisa aqui.

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISETUBAL5










Palhais registou uma mínima negativa, *-1.0ºC*, graças ao vento nulo durante toda a madrugada.

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IPALHA1










Actualmente as condições são totalmente opostas, o vento rodou para W/SW e já estamos sob a influência de uma massa mais húmida e tépida, a temperatura correspondeu a essa mudança, subiu vertiginosamente num espaço de poucas horas (como se pode observar nos gráficos acima indicados), ao ponto de agora estar mais frio dentro de casa em comparação com o exterior.

O céu límpido e azul da manhã tornou-se gradualmente nublado, inicialmente por nuvens altas, agora temos uma mistura de nuvens médias e baixas (cúmulos, estratocúmulos, e estratos). Provavelmente, lá para o final do dia é capaz de cair algum chuvisco/chuva fraca.

Sigo com 13.6ºC, vento fraco a moderado do quadrante W.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Dez 2020 às 16:08)

Gilmet disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Manhã fria, mas democraticamente mais fria para quem vive em zonas baixas.
> 
> ...



Atenção que a estação de BCC é inválida para situações sem vento e céu limpo. A radiação inflaciona por completo aquela estação... 13ºC às 9h é só errado. 



jonas_87 disse:


> Esta manhã no vale da Ribeira de Cabrela,Sintra.
> -3/-4 graus.
> Valeu esforço, até lama vi congelada.



Valeu a pena acordar cedo!


----------



## Northern Lights (27 Dez 2020 às 16:56)

12,6 °C. Máxima de 13,5 °C.
Céu encoberto.

Enviado do meu HD1903 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Dez 2020 às 16:58)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Dia muito luminoso e bastante agradável por Samora, considerando que a máxima foi de apenas 12,4 ºC. A mínima foi de 4,3 ºC e neste momento estão 6,8 ºC. As previsões para aqui apontam para os 0 ºC esta madrugada, vamos lá ver. Será que haverá lugar a geada?  HR nos 73%.
> 
> ...


Luz e cores maravilhosas João, Saudades de ter tempo para fotografar algo assim  Mas vou me regalando com as vossas  Obrigado pela partilha 

Quanto ao tempo , e depois de um final de manhã e início de tarde bem agradáveis, volta a frescura e já com céu totalmente nublado!

Tatual: 12.2°c , 67% de HR, e vento fraco de Oeste.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## ZéCa (27 Dez 2020 às 17:35)

Temperatura a descer. Céu bastante nublado. Temperatura 12.3ºC.


----------



## RStorm (27 Dez 2020 às 18:58)

Boa Noite
Tal como previsto, o vento desapareceu e houve uma bela inversão térmica, com a temperatura a descer até aos *0,3ºC  *A cidade acordou pintada de branco com gelo nos para-brisas e geada q.b. nos terrenos baldios e até alguns jardins urbanos  
Pelas 9/10h ainda era possível avistá-la nalguns locais sombrios e mais isolados. Tentei colocar uma imagem aqui no fórum através do telemóvel, mas mais uma vez sem sucesso  

O céu apresentou-se praticamente limpo e com vento nulo, mas a partir do inicio da tarde houve mudança radical: o céu encobriu rapidamente e o vento começou a soprar fraco do quadrante W. 
A próxima noite/madrugada já será bem mais quente e diferente com vento e até com alguma chuva. Veremos como corre 

Mínima: *0,3ºC *
Máxima: *13,5ºC *

T. Atual: *12,4ºC *
HR: 64% 
Vento: W / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## remember (27 Dez 2020 às 20:27)

RStorm disse:


> Boa Noite
> Tal como previsto, o vento desapareceu e houve uma bela inversão térmica, com a temperatura a descer até aos *0,3ºC  *A cidade acordou pintada de branco com gelo nos para-brisas e geada q.b. nos terrenos baldios e até alguns jardins urbanos
> Pelas 9/10h ainda era possível avistá-la nalguns locais sombrios e mais isolados. Tentei colocar uma imagem aqui no fórum através do telemóvel, mas mais uma vez sem sucesso
> 
> ...


Boas amigo,

Como é que tentaste fazer o upload da foto? Tapatalk? 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (27 Dez 2020 às 20:32)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Há locais da Margem Sul bem mais intensos que a Praia da Rainha quanto à inversão térmica. Aquela zona do Intermarché/vale da Sobreda também é uma zona com grande potencial, oxalá que houvesse mais registos na nossa região!
> 
> Entretanto o tempo mudou drasticamente. Estão 12,7°C, vento moderado e o céu completamente nublado. Que contraste em relação ao início da manhã e ao dia de ontem!


Estive por lá pelas 23h30m mais coisa menos coisa . Registei 2.8°C perto da Quinta da Carcereira e 3.2°C junto ao solar dos Zagalos. Deverá ter descido bem abaixo de 0 nesses locais. A vala de Corroios é outro poço de ar frio. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Luís Manuel (27 Dez 2020 às 20:55)

VazCosta disse:


> Boa tarde a todos..
> Na estação do Maxial atingi *-1,6 graus*, eram 7h30 da manhã.



Ás 09:00 estavam -2 no Bombarral, zona do Continente.


----------



## João Branco (27 Dez 2020 às 21:18)

Coimbra, zona de São Romão, um vale propício a inversões térmicas. À hora que lá fui registei *-4.4C*, a cerca de meio metro do solo.
*
















*


----------



## João Pedro (27 Dez 2020 às 21:36)

Boas noites,

Muito frio pela manhã em Samora. Um pouco antes do nascer do sol fui à rua espreitar os carros e estavam branquinhos, com uma bela camada de gelo em cima. Lá ganhei coragem para sair do quentinho e ir dar um passeio até aos arrozais ver a geada 

Tudo branquinho nos sítios mais abrigados, com o subir do sol começou tudo a desaparecer rapidamente. O carro marcava 0 ºC às 8h00 da manhã. A estação amadora de Samora ficou-se pelos 2,6 ºC. Curiosamente fica muito perto dos arrozais, onde havia poças com uma fina película de gelo.

Algumas fotos então 



































A esta hora da manhã, e com o frio que estava, só consegui mesmo levar esta maluca comigo... 















Quase tudo derretido aqui, já no regresso ao carro.





Depois coloco algumas macros da praxe 

A noite segue relativamente "agradável" com 11,6 ºC. A máxima foi de 12,2 ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (27 Dez 2020 às 21:41)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Luz e cores maravilhosas João, Saudades de ter tempo para fotografar algo assim  Mas vou me regalando com as vossas  Obrigado pela partilha
> 
> Quanto ao tempo , e depois de um final de manhã e início de tarde bem agradáveis, volta a frescura e já com céu totalmente nublado!
> 
> ...


Obrigado Ricardo!  Também não tenho tido muito tempo para o fazer; a aproveitar as poucas oportunidades enquanto estou cá por baixo


----------



## Toby (27 Dez 2020 às 21:42)

Mammatus disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Madrugada e início de manhã gélidos.
> 
> ...



Atenção que esta estação tem obviamente um problema de sensores!


----------



## Toby (27 Dez 2020 às 21:46)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> A esta hora da manhã, e com o frio que estava, só consegui mesmo levar esta maluca comigo...


----------



## Mammatus (27 Dez 2020 às 22:01)

Toby disse:


> Atenção que esta estação tem obviamente um problema de sensores!



Eu ignoro sempre os valores de humidade registados.


----------



## remember (27 Dez 2020 às 22:15)

Boas pessoal,

Minima de 2.4°C, manhã começou com céu limpo e muito frio, com o decorrer da manhã , começou a aparecer a nebulosidade e o vento começou a rodar por volta da hora do almoço.

Hoje, aproveitámos para dar um passeio por Cascais e depois por Lisboa, parecia que ia chover a qualquer momento...

Agora, o vento continua e a temperatura claro que nada tem a ver com as registadas ontem.









Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2020 às 22:23)

ZéCa disse:


> Temperatura a descer. Céu bastante nublado. Temperatura 12.3ºC.



Não consigo ver a imagem/vídeo da tua mensagem. Aparece uma mensagem de erro do Firefox.


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2020 às 22:42)

A mínima de* 1,8ºC* registada na zona alta da Póvoa de Santa Iria, na Escola D.Martinho Vaz, fazia suspeitar que mesmo sendo uma zona alta (70 a 90m) nas pequenas áreas mais deprimidas e rodeadas de edifícios altos tivesse ocorrido geada. E assim foi. Fotos de uma amiga, Olívia Raposo, obtidas nas zonas circuladas a roxo (campo nas traseira do Serra Nova e Quinta da Piedade). A estação da Escola situa-se na área circulada a azul:


----------



## jamestorm (27 Dez 2020 às 22:55)

muito boa foto, a fazer lembrar anos de frio mais consistente!! Grande captura.

Por aqui a mínima foi de -1ºC...por agora já estamos noutra, regime totalmente diferente, está meio abafado e já chuviscou. 



jonas_87 disse:


> Esta manhã no vale da Ribeira de Cabrela,Sintra.
> -3/-4 graus.
> Valeu esforço, até lama vi congelada.


----------



## jamestorm (27 Dez 2020 às 23:02)

Mais um naipe de excelentes fotos, e por serem em terreno plano lembram certos postais de países da Europa Central. 



João Pedro disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Muito frio pela manhã em Samora. Um pouco antes do nascer do sol fui à rua espreitar os carros e estavam branquinhos, com uma bela camada de gelo em cima. Lá ganhei coragem para sair do quentinho e ir dar um passeio até aos arrozais ver a geada
> 
> ...


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2020 às 23:10)

Boas,

Pois é foi bom começar o dia com mega geada.
Fazendo o relato das temperaturas ao longo da viagem Alcabideche -Cabrela.


Alcabideche: 3 graus
A16 perto do autódromo: 2 graus
Até saida da A16 sintra/mafra : 3 graus.
Recta do Ral : 1 grau
Fervença: 0 graus
Viaduto  ribeira do Adriao: -2 graus
Montelavar: 0 graus
Fundo de vale de Cabrela: -3 graus

Em Alcabideche tive mínima de 2 graus com formação de geada.

No vale da Atrozela deve ter ido na boa aos-3 graus/-4 graus metendo Colares no bolso...incrível.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Dez 2020 às 23:15)

Boa noite,
Por aqui, depois duma madrugada gélida e de uma manhã de transição, a tarde foi de céu muito nublado e o vento tem aumentado ao longo da tarde. Agora está uma ventania do caraças e a máxima ainda está a ser feita. Estão 13,8°C e o vento está de sul.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2020 às 23:19)

jamestorm disse:


> muito boa foto, a fazer lembrar anos de frio mais consistente!! Grande captura.
> 
> Por aqui a mínima foi de -1ºC...por agora já estamos noutra, regime totalmente diferente, está meio abafado e já chuviscou.




Obrigado.
As paisagens com geada ficam sempre espectaculares , e quando são locais de forte de inversão como é o acaso ficam impressionantes.
Neste vale cheguei a ver uma encosta com 300 mts de comprimento toda branca.


----------



## Mammatus (27 Dez 2020 às 23:42)

Parabéns aos autores das fotos postadas na página anterior. 

Sigo com céu muito nublado, vento de WSW moderado a forte, já registada uma rajada acima dos 55km/h, 13.8ºC, a ver vamos se a actual máxima de *14.8ºC* não é batida antes da meia-noite...

EDIT: temperatura estabilizada nos 13.8ºC, está fechado o valor da máxima, vamos aos extremos:
*14.8ºC* / *2.8ºC*

Palhais: *13.9ºC* / *-1.0ºC*


----------



## david 6 (28 Dez 2020 às 03:15)

agora deixando o frio de lado de ontem, por aqui já algum vento, está uma chuva prestes a chegar


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2020 às 03:47)

Já chove fraco na Póvoa de Santa Iria, desde as 3h.

*0,5 mm* nas estações da zona;
*12,0ºC* a 12,7ºC

Em Parque Santa Iria o vento sopra moderado a forte, cerca de 35 Km/h, de W fixo, rajadas até *53 Km/h*.

A frente está a entrar na RLC pelo norte:











Acumulados significativos até às 2h só de Leiria para norte:


----------



## Toby (28 Dez 2020 às 07:38)

Mammatus disse:


> Eu ignoro sempre os valores de humidade registados.



 Estranho, ignorando um dos três parâmetros básicos é bastante difícil de compreender, acho eu.


----------



## Toby (28 Dez 2020 às 07:41)

Bom dia,

Ontem a temperatura mais fria de 2020, hoje a rajada de vento mais forte de 2020: 75,6 km/h às 4h40.


----------



## Geopower (28 Dez 2020 às 09:59)

Início de manhã com céu pouco nublado. Vento fraco de NW.
Panoramica a W/SW a partir do estuário do Tejo:


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2020 às 10:11)

Boas,

3,6 mm por cá

O acumulado mensal subiu para os 180 mm.

Algum vento de madrugada,  rajada de 72 km/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2020 às 14:22)

Entretanto 2 registos de ontem com mais pormenor do gelo no topo de um muro, foi sem dúvida uma inversão bem forte.
Cabrela,Sintra


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2020 às 14:53)

jonas_87 disse:


> Entretanto 2 registos de ontem com mais pormenor do gelo no topo de um muro, foi sem dúvida uma inversão bem forte.
> Cabrela,Sintra



 espectacular!

Mínimas de ontem terão atingido em alguns lugares valores na ordem dos -5ºC pela RLC.
Estes foram os valores nas EMA's, com *Coruche* a registar uns espantosos *-4,7ºC* (destronou Seiça).





Rivaliza mesmo com os valores registados no nordeste, *-5,2ºC* em Carrazêda, por exemplo.





Os cabos mais elevados, *Roca e Carvoeiro* tiveram as mínmas mais altas da RLC e de todo o território continental: *7,7ºC e 6,6ºC*.

Os acumulados da frente fria que atravessou todo o território do continente durante a noite, madrugada e manhã foram de certo modo irrisórios, especialmente para sul de Coimbra.
Às 12h a frente já tinha passado a costa sul do Algarve:


----------



## meko60 (28 Dez 2020 às 16:34)

Boa tarde.
Tornou a arrefecer um pouco,de momento estão 10,7ºC....


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2020 às 16:51)

*2,3 mm* aqui no bairro, zona alta da Póvoa.
*1,5 mm *em Parque Santa iria

Aguaceiros fracos por agora, mas que produzem belos arco-íris:

SW, 16h06





NNE, 16h15





Leste, 16h19





NE 16h23





Leste, 16h21





Leste, 16h20





*12,1ºC* neste momento, máxima foi *13,6ºC* , aqui na Escola;
*10,9ºC*, *13,0ºC* no Parque Santa iria.

Vento de NW mantém-se à volta dos 20 Km/h.
Durante a noite rajada máxima de 58 Km/h cerca das 6h15. Agora não chegam aos 40 Km/h.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Dez 2020 às 18:14)

Boas pessoal,

Por aqui tudo a passar ao lado na lotaria , 0.6mm até ao momento! O fresquinho é que está de volta , com a mínima do dia a ser feita agora com 9.9ºc


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Dez 2020 às 18:53)

Por cá a madrugada começou com um verdadeiro vendaval, até acordei com o barulho, diria na ordem dos 80 a 100/h, e com aguaceiros moderados, já o resto do dia foi marcado por períodos de agauceiros fracos, e céu nublado, o frio continua a marcar presença, embora mais fraco em relação aos dias anteriores.


----------



## Toby (28 Dez 2020 às 19:39)

Nazaré esta tarde, grande vento de picada.
Desculpe pela qualidade das fotografias, é com o meu telemóvel.
Coloco à venda a minha colecção Nikon, gostaria de mudar para MF.


----------



## RStorm (28 Dez 2020 às 19:45)

Boa Noite

Dia fresco e com céu parcialmente nublado, apresentando-se encoberto até ao inicio da manhã.
Períodos de chuva fraca, passando a aguaceiros fracos/dispersos a partir do meio da manhã. O acumulado segue nos *1,2 mm*. 
O vento soprou moderado de W durante a madrugada, rodando para NW após a passagem da frente e diminuindo de intensidade ao longo do dia, até se tornar nulo neste momento. 
A temperatura mínima é a atual e máxima foi registada no inicio da madrugada.
Veremos como corre a lotaria das próximas horas 

Mínima e atual: *9,5ºC *
Máxima: *13,9ºC *
Acumulado até agora: *1,2 mm*

HR: 71%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Dez 2020 às 19:52)

Toby disse:


> Nazaré esta tarde, grande vento de picada.
> Desculpe pela qualidade das fotografias, é com o meu telemóvel.
> Coloco à venda a minha colecção Nikon, gostaria de mudar para MF.



Estava agora mesmo a ver umas fotos e vídeos, onde mostra a água do mar, a chegar á marginal da Nazaré, e agora queria partilhar aqui, mas já não as consigo encontrar.


----------



## RStorm (28 Dez 2020 às 20:05)

remember disse:


> Boas amigo,
> 
> Como é que tentaste fazer o upload da foto? Tapatalk?
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Boas amigo 

Apenas tentei adicionar a imagem como um anexo no post, transferindo-a da galeria do telemóvel. Eu sei que existem aplicações e formas de colocar fotos aqui no fórum, mas ainda não as usei utilizar


----------



## fhff (28 Dez 2020 às 20:12)

Quase 6 mm acumulados hoje. Dia cinzentão e fresco.123 mm acumulados em Dezembro.


----------



## ZéCa (28 Dez 2020 às 20:39)

Boa noite!
Não sei o que se passa. Antes conseguia enviar fotos e vídeos sem problemas. Era fácil. Agora está mais difícil e complicado.
A imagem ficou um tempo e depois desapareceu. A partir de uma app que é o imgur. Pelos vistos não me parece muito eficiente.


----------



## Toby (28 Dez 2020 às 20:39)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Estava agora mesmo a ver umas fotos e vídeos, onde mostra a água do mar, a chegar á marginal da Nazaré, e agora queria partilhar aqui, mas já não as consigo encontrar.



Nada de excepcional, feito com o meu telemóvel para enviar aos nossos filhos e netos

https://filedn.com/lxtJY18lcdpH0L6MOjBnGBF/IMG_1463.MOV
https://filedn.com/lxtJY18lcdpH0L6MOjBnGBF/IMG_1462.MOV
https://filedn.com/lxtJY18lcdpH0L6MOjBnGBF/IMG_1459.MOV
https://filedn.com/lxtJY18lcdpH0L6MOjBnGBF/IMG_1458.MOV


----------



## Toby (28 Dez 2020 às 20:42)

ZéCa disse:


> Boa noite!
> Não sei o que se passa. Antes conseguia enviar fotos e vídeos sem problemas. Era fácil. Agora está mais difícil e complicado.
> A imagem ficou um tempo e depois desapareceu. A partir de uma app que é o imgur. Pelos vistos não me parece muito eficiente.


https://pcloud.com/


----------



## remember (28 Dez 2020 às 22:04)

RStorm disse:


> Boas amigo
> 
> Apenas tentei adicionar a imagem como um anexo no post, transferindo-a da galeria do telemóvel. Eu sei que existem aplicações e formas de colocar fotos aqui no fórum, mas ainda não as usei utilizar


O Tapatalk para além de ter deixado de enviar várias fotos ao mesmo tempo, agora de volta e meia falha o envio, só tentando várias vezes é que faz o upload. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Dez 2020 às 22:11)

Que bosta de acumulados... A frente rendeu apenas 0,5 mm. Durante a tarde ainda pingou mas mal molhou o chão, logo não houve propriamente um acréscimo nos acumulados. 

A temperatura desceu bruscamente ao longo da tarde, atingindo a mínima de 8,8°C, mas de repente deu um salto grande e segue agora nos 10,1°C. Ainda andam aguaceiros por aí, veremos o que acontece!  

E já agora, dezembro segue com um acumulado de 94,2 mm, somente 75% do valor normal. Mesmo sendo inferior à média, é o valor mais elevado desde dezembro de 2016, quando acumulei 108 mm por aqui.


----------



## ZéCa (28 Dez 2020 às 22:20)

Agora 9,0ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Dez 2020 às 22:26)

Boas noites,

Dia bem mais ameno hoje aqui pela lezíria do Tejo, com a máxima a chegar aos 14,4 ºC e a mínima a ser atingida apenas agora, com 10,4 ºC. Alguma chuva, mas fraquita. A estação de Vila Franca acumulou 1,78 mm. Não deve ter sido muito diferente em Samora.

Como prometido ontem, cá ficam mais algumas fotos da geada, desta feita com mais detalhe, o possível sem uma lente macro 

No tejadilho do carro 










E na vegetação. Efeitos sempre muito bonitos e inspiradores


----------



## João Pedro (28 Dez 2020 às 22:37)

jamestorm disse:


> Mais um naipe de excelentes fotos, e por serem em terreno plano lembram certos postais de países da Europa Central.





Mammatus disse:


> Parabéns aos autores das fotos postadas na página anterior.


Obrigado aos dois 
@jamestorm se não fosse a serra de Montejunto no horizonte diria mesmo que estava num qualquer polder neerlandês 



jonas_87 disse:


> Entretanto 2 registos de ontem com mais pormenor do gelo no topo de um muro, foi sem dúvida uma inversão bem forte.
> Cabrela,Sintra


Ora aqui está uma coisa que ou nunca tinha visto ou então não me lembro de alguma vez ter visto... geada em musgo. Espetacular! 
Grandes fotos João!


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2020 às 23:15)

Toby disse:


> Nada de excepcional, feito com o meu telemóvel para enviar aos nossos filhos e netos
> 
> https://filedn.com/lxtJY18lcdpH0L6MOjBnGBF/IMG_1463.MOV
> https://filedn.com/lxtJY18lcdpH0L6MOjBnGBF/IMG_1462.MOV
> ...



Belos vídeos! Obrigado pela visão do mar da Nazaré, algo que eu nunca presenciei. 



João Pedro disse:


> Como prometido ontem, cá ficam mais algumas fotos da geada, desta feita com mais detalhe, o possível sem uma lente macro
> 
> No tejadilho do carro



Auntênticas obras de arte, parceria de dois artistas, um deles é a Natureza...  

Os aguaceiros continuam, espaçados, fracos mas às vezes já se podem considerar moderados embora curtos.

*2,3 mm* acumulados em Santa Iria, é pouco para uma frente fria e aguaceiros pós-frontais.
*3,1 mm* na Escola D.Martinho Vaz.

Neste momento regista-se a mínima do dia,* 8,2ºC* aqui, coincide com Santa Iria.
Em Parque Santa Iria já ocorreu pelas 20h, *8,1ºC*.

O vento tem vindo a enfraquecer gradualmente, entre 10 e 15 Km/h e as rajadas já não passam dos 20 Km/h.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Dez 2020 às 23:24)

StormRic disse:


> Auntênticas obras de arte, parceria de dois artistas, um deles é a Natureza...


Obrigado Ricardo  Acho que já não via geada há um par de anos, o Porto não gosta muito dela


----------



## Mammatus (28 Dez 2020 às 23:46)

Boas pessoal,



Toby disse:


> Estranho, ignorando um dos três parâmetros básicos é bastante difícil de compreender, acho eu.



Estás certo e eu já tinha dado conta dos registos anómalos da humidade relativa e dewpoint, tanto que nunca os partilhei aqui .  No que concerne aos registos de temperatura, estes parecem-me bastante fiáveis.


Entretanto reparei que existem mais duas estações aqui na cidade registadas na rede Weather Underground:


LopoStation, junto à zona ribeirinha, no Barreiro Velho (parte norte da cidade)
Quinta da Lomba (Parque da Cidade), perto da estação cujos registos partilho aqui.

___________________

Durante a madrugada ouvi chover, mas não se traduziu em acumulados risíveis, mal chegou a *1 mm*.
O resto dia foi caracterizado por períodos de céu muito nublado e algum vento moderado a soprar do quadrante oeste.
Máxima de *14.4ºC*, a mínima ainda está a ser feita.

Sigo com céu muito nublado, 10.2ºC, aguaceiros nas redondezas segundo o radar... a ver se sou o feliz contemplado com a "lotaria".

EDIT: a mínima acabou por ser esse valor, *10.2ºC*.


----------



## almeida96 (29 Dez 2020 às 00:03)

Um agradável acumulado de *7,9 mm* por aqui. Destaque para a passagem da frente pelas 4h e depois de um aguaceiro moderado pelas 15h. Ocorreram também vários aguaceiros fracos.

Extremos do dia 28: *13,0ºC* / *9,6º C*


----------



## N_Fig (29 Dez 2020 às 04:07)

Acordei agora com uma ventania enorme, os estores até abanam!


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2020 às 04:25)

N_Fig disse:


> Acordei agora com uma ventania enorme, os estores até abanam!



 Santa iria, às 4h10, 19 Km/h, rajadas 22 Km/h? Tem havido passagem de células mas por enquanto parece-me estarmos num corredor de NW.

Mínima 7,9ºC às 2h00 mas subiu até agora para 8,6ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Dez 2020 às 08:08)

Bom dia,
A madrugada tem sido acompanhada de aguaceiros moderados a fortes que até agora acumularam 1,3 mm. Entretanto voltou a chover novamente e sigo agora com 1,5 mm.  

Ontem o dia acabou assim:

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 14,3ºC
Mín: 8,8ºC
Prec: 0,5 mm

A temperatura atual é de 9,9ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Dez 2020 às 10:43)

Bom dia,

A marugada foi de aguaceiros fracos a moderados, e agora esta manhã o sol vai espreitando, e até já apareceu o belo do arco-íris.


----------



## Northern Lights (29 Dez 2020 às 11:02)

Céu pouco nublado, 10,5°C.
Mínima de 5,9 °C

Edit: Aguaceiro fraco a cair agora.

Enviado do meu HD1903 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Dez 2020 às 12:17)

Bom dia pessoal,

Manhã de aguaceiros e tempo fresquinho  O Inverno está ai, e parece que veio para ficar  Neste momento cerca de 1.7mm de acumulado e Dezembro já não muito longe da média com 92.7mm  Agora estão 10.2ºc , e vento fraco de SW ! Fica uma foto desta manhã 




Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2020 às 12:55)

Bom dia

Aguaceiro longo fraco/moderado (terceiro do dia): *4,6 mm* acumulados hoje aqui na Escola, mais do que ontem. Mínima de *7,4ºC*, *12,8ºC* presentes. Vento soprou até *25 Km/h *durante este aguaceiro. Temperatura em queda agora, *10,1ºC*.

Está a chegar agora a Santa iria, 2,8 mm a aumentar, *3,3 mm*...
A miníma de *7,9ºC* não voltou a ser tocada, temperatura presente* 9,4ºC*, queda rápida com a passagem do aguaceiro, *12,1ºC* pouco antes.

E desce 3,0ºC com este aguaceiro, *9,1ºC*.












Acumulados de ontem na RLC. Só a região de Coimbra chegou aos 10 mm.


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2020 às 13:18)

E cai mais um aguaceiro, moderado, acumulado vai subindo, *5,1 mm*. Escorre bem pela rua.
À passagem do aguaceiro anterior em Santa Iria o vento aumentou até aos 39 Km/h e rajadas de *53 Km/h*. Está bastante desagradável na rua com os 9,1ºC.


----------



## joselamego (29 Dez 2020 às 13:34)

Aguaceiros com arco íris a caminho de Fátima 
7,5°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (29 Dez 2020 às 13:40)

3.2mm 10.6ºC


----------



## joselamego (29 Dez 2020 às 14:47)

Por Fátima
Alguns aguaceiros esporádicos 
Abertas sol 
9°C

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (29 Dez 2020 às 15:26)

Este aguaceirozito trouxe umas pedrinhas


----------



## Northern Lights (29 Dez 2020 às 16:00)

Céu pouco nublado e sem vento.
11,3 °C.
Máxima de 12,4 °C.

Enviado do meu HD1903 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (29 Dez 2020 às 16:09)

Aguaceiro forte em Fátima 
8,0°C

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (29 Dez 2020 às 16:21)

Meio minuto antes o arco-íris estava bem mais visível, uns 2/3 minutos depois já tinha desaparecido...


----------



## Toby (29 Dez 2020 às 16:29)

Boa tarde,

Sem rir , por volta das 15h15 a minha mulher observou durante alguns segundos uma fina chuva misturada com neve derretida!
Ela explicou-me que os "flocos" derreteram a +/- 1m do solo.
Diante da minha perplexidade, ela disse-me "foi como na Bélgica alguns dias de Outono". 
Eu não vi nada, estava a trabalhar. Viu isto na região?

PS: je divorce ou je garde mon épouse..... 

*15h10 * 9.1 °C 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 0.2 mm/10mn
1.2mm/h 10 km/h raf.22.5
87%


----------



## joselamego (29 Dez 2020 às 16:34)

Novo aguaceiro por Fátima 
Sensação de frio 
7°C

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2020 às 17:13)

Vistas na estrada há cerca de duas a três horas atrás:

Santa Iria, para NW





2ª circular e A1 sul-norte


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Dez 2020 às 17:58)

A tarde por cá ainda foi marcada por períodos de aguaceiros fracos e por vezes moderados, e o frio que nem se aguenta estar com as orelhas destapadas.
A vista era esta por volta das 15 horas, pelo vale do Alvorão.


----------



## Northern Lights (29 Dez 2020 às 18:01)

A noite caiu com céu nublado e aguaceiros fracos.
Sigo com 9,0 ºC.


----------



## RStorm (29 Dez 2020 às 19:23)

Boa Noite

Ontem não choveu mais, que eu tivesse dado conta e o céu ficou pouco nublado. O acumulado ficou-se pelos *1,2 mm* e a temperatura manteve-se estável, descendo apenas até a uma mínima de *9,4ºC*. 

Hoje foi mais um dia bem fresco, com céu parcialmente nublado e boas abertas de sol. 
Aguaceiros fracos a moderados, tendo sido mais intensos e prolongados até ao início da tarde, rendendo *4,2 mm  *
O vento soprou fraco do quadrante NW, tornando-se nulo desde o final do dia, fazendo com que a mínima do dia (até agora) esteja a ser feita neste exato momento.

Mínima e atual: *8,8ºC *
Máxima: *12,8ºC *
Acumulado até agora: *4,2 mm*

HR: 71%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## RStorm (29 Dez 2020 às 19:28)

remember disse:


> O Tapatalk para além de ter deixado de enviar várias fotos ao mesmo tempo, agora de volta e meia falha o envio, só tentando várias vezes é que faz o upload.
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Pois acredito, é uma questão de ir tentando nos próximos tempos a ver se obtenho resultados. A pouco e pouco, vou descobrindo qual a melhor forma de as colocar aqui no fórum  
Obrigado pelo esclarecimento e desculpa o teu tempo despendido


----------



## Northern Lights (29 Dez 2020 às 20:46)

8,4 °C.
Tendência de descida lenta.

Enviado do meu HD1903 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Dez 2020 às 21:37)

Boas

Ontem 3,6 mm
Hoje 5,6 mm

Nada mau, embora os solos continuem algo saturados.



Entretanto estou meio perplexo com as previsões para semana, que grizo impressionante!

________

@StormRic @João Pedro

Obrigado pelos comentários,  geada épica para mais tarde recordar. Aos anos que estava para lá ir , a intensidade da geada /gelo veio provar que a mínima foi muito baixa mesmo/ inversão térmica agressiva.


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2020 às 21:46)

Imagens de hoje dos satélites Terra, às 11h50, e Aqua, às 13h30.











Padrão de células com aguaceiros fracos ou moderados e de alvéolos de céu pouco nublado, típico de uma corrente polar.
No gráfico de Parque Santa Iria contei *11 aguaceiros* com acumulação durante o dia de hoje, o último cerca das 17 horas.
Depois daquela hora o vento enfraqueceu e passou a uma média de 10 Km/h com rajadas à volta de 20 Km/h. As rajadas máximas estiveram à volta dos 50 Km/h enquanto houve aguaceiros, coincidindo com a passagem destes.
No entanto, o acumulado foi modesto, *4,3 mm*.

Máxima de hoje *12,1ºC*
Mínima da madrugada passada já foi batida, assim que o sol se pôs. Desceu aos 7,2ºC, depois recuperou ligeiramente e agora recomeçou a descer, *7,1ºC* neste momento.

Na estação da Escola aqui ao pé, *5,1 mm*, mas a mínima da madrugada, *7,4ºC*, ainda não foi atingida, *7,8ºC* presentes. Registo 11,2ºC na marquise e 18,4ºC no interior. A máxima do dia foi *12,8ºC*.


----------



## Northern Lights (29 Dez 2020 às 22:14)

Sigo com 7,1°C. 


Enviado do meu HD1903 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Dez 2020 às 22:52)

Vai arrefecendo com vontade  Sigo com 6.7°c , tal como ontem a mínima a ser registada depois de cair a noite  
Para quem se queixava de falta de frio, para a semana vai ser mesno à bruta, também é tempo dele  Falta saber se teremos precipitação nas horas certas, mas umas geadas valentes ninguém nos tira!












Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (29 Dez 2020 às 23:46)

Boa noite,


Soma e segue, mais 5.5mm hoje.

7.9°C actuais, bem fresquinho... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (29 Dez 2020 às 23:48)

Boa noite,

Alguns aguaceiros de madrugada e manhã, a maioria deles fracos, permitindo um acumulado de *2.52 mm*.
A tarde caracterizou-se por períodos de boas abertas.

O vento soprou de NNW moderado até meio da tarde, enfraquecendo desde então, favorecendo a descida da temperatura, a mínima será feita até à meia noite. Mantém-se o padrão de tempo fresco convidativo ao recolhimento em casa.

Máxima de *13.3ºC*.
EDIT: a mínima foi de *8.6ºC*

Sigo com céu pouco nublado, vento fraco, 9.6ºC.

@Ricardo Carvalho brutal a foto da nossa Arrábida.


----------



## VazCosta (30 Dez 2020 às 00:13)

StormRic disse:


> Imagens de hoje dos satélites Terra, às 11h50, e Aqua, às 13h30.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boa noite.
O gráfico da minha estação de Sacavem, mostra 10 aguaceiros num total de 4,1mm de acumulado, o que bate certo com os 11 aguaceiros de Santa Iria, @StormRic.
Nada mau para um dia em que o IPMA não dava chuva para LX.
No Maxial atingi os 9,4mm, (é sempre o dobro de Lisboa, incrível) e já vou com 3,9 graus.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (30 Dez 2020 às 00:28)

Fátima 
3°C
Céu parcialmente nublado 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Dez 2020 às 00:29)

VazCosta disse:


> Nada mau para um dia em que o IPMA não dava chuva para LX.
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



O IPMA para Lisboa previa chuva (aguaceiros) sim senhor


----------



## jamestorm (30 Dez 2020 às 03:00)

aguaceiro fraco com 4ºC aqui a Norte de Alenquer a esta hora...frio bastante húmido.


----------



## david 6 (30 Dez 2020 às 04:01)

*0.5ºC*, os aguaceiros já não têm força para chegar um pouco mais para o interior, mas chegam os restos deles em nuvens e por isso a temperatura por vezes vai variando


----------



## Northern Lights (30 Dez 2020 às 09:24)

Mínima de 5,8 °C.
Agora estão 6,9 °C.
Céu muito nublado.

Enviado do meu HD1903 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (30 Dez 2020 às 09:46)

Início de manhã com céu nublado com abertas. Vento fraco de NE.
Panorâmica a partir do estuário do Tejo: 
NW:






NE:





Oeste:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Dez 2020 às 12:36)

Obrigado @Mammatus , ontem estava especialmente bonita, com aquelas nuvens baixas a descer a encosta Sul 

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hoje mínima de 3.5ºc na estação do vizinho @vortex , dado que a minha voltou a apresentar problemas e fique sem dados online, tenho que ver quando chegar a casa! No caminho para o trabalho alguma geada , ver se para a semana vou deixar o sensor num local de inversão  Fica uma fotos desta manhã!


----------



## dvieira (30 Dez 2020 às 13:20)

Neste momento registo 9.0 ° C e 57 % HR.  A mínima registada foi de  1.9 ° C.


----------



## rmsg (30 Dez 2020 às 13:35)

Mínima de -0,9 ºC. Neste momento estou com 9,5 ºC.


----------



## david 6 (30 Dez 2020 às 14:05)

minima de *-1.2ºC*


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2020 às 15:35)

Boa tarde

Madrugada e dia calmos. Estratocumulus, restos de células na forma de Cumulus mediocris, sem precipitação pois esta fica toda para norte de Leiria.
Vento fraco, entre 10 e 15 Km/h e calmas intercaladas. Algumas rajadas à volta dos 20 Km/h.

Mínimas de *5,1ºC* em Santa Iria e *6,2ºC* aqui na Escola; *12,3ºC* e *13,4ºC* agora, respectivamente, máximas do dia até ao momento.

A crista anti-ciclónica pré-frontal a produzir esta calma:





Hoje às 10h55:


----------



## Northern Lights (30 Dez 2020 às 15:46)

Máxima de 12ºC
Agora estão 11,3 ºC.
Céu nublado com abertas.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Dez 2020 às 17:47)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui ontem, fruto dos aguaceiros pós-frontais durante a tarde, ainda consegui acumular 2,6 mm. O mês segue portanto com 96,8 mm e ainda deverei acumular amanhã, embora não esteja à espera de muita coisa... 

Entretanto o dia de hoje foi fresquinho. A mínima foi mais fresca que as anteriores e a máxima foi abaixo de 14°C. O vento, esse hoje tem sido quase nulo ou até mesmo inexistente, tanto que a rajada máxima até agora foi de 7 km/h. O dia começou com céu limpo mas foi-se tornando cada vez mais nublado. 

Dados de ontem: 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 13,9°C
Mín: 7,3°C
Prec: 2,6 mm

Agora estão 11,3°C e céu nublado. A temperatura está descendo bem... 

Entretanto parece que a próxima semana será interessante ao nível da precipitação, pelo menos no que toca às previsões do modelo ECMWF. Não é todos os anos que vejo 50 a 80 mm previstos nos oito primeiros dias de janeiro... Para mim nem vale a pena falar de neve - neve, para mim, é algo alheio e completamente fora da minha realidade. A única vez que vi neve na vida aqui na minha zona foi em 2006, tinha eu uns 10 anos, e a única coisa que realmente vi foram uns flocos de neve já quase derretidos nuns cantos (de manhã dizem que caiu neve em Corroios, mas eu estava a dormir - era domingo)!


----------



## Northern Lights (30 Dez 2020 às 19:03)

9,3 °C.
A noite lisboeta a cair serena e fria! 

Enviado do meu HD1903 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Dez 2020 às 19:44)

Hoje o dia começou bem fresco,e muito húmido, mas o sol, marcou presença, e ainda deu o seu "ar de graça".


----------



## dvieira (30 Dez 2020 às 20:32)

Neste momento 4.5º C e 73 % HR.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Dez 2020 às 21:00)

Hoje dei uma volta pela marginal da Costa da Caparica. De facto um cenário bem invernoso nas praias. Havia certos pontos do paredão em que se nota que a água do mar chegou às dunas. Se bem que já quase nem se pode chamar aquilo paredão, porque a areia da praia está praticamente ao nível do topo hoje em dia. Mas toda a intervenção urbanística naquela zona é extremamente questionável...

Mar traz sempre de volta aquilo que lançamos, por isso ainda bastante poluição humana pelas praias. Mas acho que resíduos vegetais eram a maioria, muitos troncos mesmo, alguns díria que umas dezenas de quilos.

Sol deu algumas abertas mas sempre abaixo dos 14ºC. Por Belas não passou dos 11,5ºC sequer.


----------



## ZéCa (30 Dez 2020 às 21:30)

Boa noite!
Temperatura a descer. Neste momento 7,7ºC. Humidade 80%.


----------



## david 6 (30 Dez 2020 às 21:50)

3.7ºC


----------



## Mammatus (30 Dez 2020 às 22:22)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Madrugada e dia calmos. Estratocumulus, restos de células na forma de Cumulus mediocris, sem precipitação pois esta fica toda para norte de Leiria.
> Vento fraco, entre 10 e 15 Km/h e calmas intercaladas. Algumas rajadas à volta dos 20 Km/h.
> ...



Que bom ver o sul do país mais verde!


----------



## Mammatus (31 Dez 2020 às 00:03)

Boas,

Dia começou com céu limpo, com progressivo aumento de nebulosidade. 
Temperatura máxima de *13.8ºC*, sem grande oscilação face a ontem, já a temperatura mínima registou uma descida, *6.0ºC*.
Vento fraco do quadrante oeste.

Sigo com céu pouco nublado, vento nulo, 8.1ºC. 
A manter-se estas condições de ausência de vento, avizinha-se uma madrugada fria.


----------



## StormRic (31 Dez 2020 às 00:23)

Mammatus disse:


> Que bom ver o sul do país mais verde!



É verdade, e até há poucas semanas ainda subsistia ali no centro do Baixo Alentejo uma mancha castanha: agora está quase toda verde viçoso.

Nesta altura, o que são possivelmente restos da frente quente do sistema frontal, cuja frente fria vai varrer o território do continente rapidamente de norte a sul, estão no norte da RLC.
A frente fria estará amanhã ao meio-dia na RLC a norte de Lisboa.
















As temperaturas reflectem a massa de ar fria pré-frente-quente, mas só para sul da latitude de Coimbra, aproximadamente.
E a próxima madrugada iria ser ainda mais fria do que a passada, se a massa de ar entretanto não fosse substituída como vai acontecer. e já aconteceu para norte de Coimbra.





É interessante notar que Alcobaça, por exemplo, não tinha na previsão de temperaturas a esta hora um valor assim baixo, *3,3ºC*, o que me faz pensar que estava prevista uma mais rápida descida das massas de ar nesta corrente de noroeste e portanto substituição da massa de ar fria:





Por aqui, zona da Póvoa / Santa Iria, as máximas temporárias já referidas noutra mensagem atrás efectivaram-se como máximas do dia: *13,4ºC* na Escola e *12,3ºC* em Parque Santa Iria, o que significa que desde então (15h30 aproximadamente) a temperatura tem vindo a descer, estabilizando aos solavancos nas últimas horas e agora até com alguma tendência de subida ligeira na Escola.
*7,1ºC* em Santa iria, repetindo um valor já atingido às 22h30; *8,1ºC* na Escola, mas passou por *7,8ºC*, também às 22h30.

Vento fraco de Oeste, em geral inferior a 10 Km/h.
HR estável, à volta dos 72%.

EDIÇÃO: corrigi situação da frente fria às 12h.
.


----------



## dvieira (31 Dez 2020 às 00:29)

Para finalizar por hoje estou com 2,4 ° C e 72% HR.


----------



## david 6 (31 Dez 2020 às 01:08)

1.1ºC


----------



## david 6 (31 Dez 2020 às 02:42)

*-0.1ºC*


----------



## StormRic (31 Dez 2020 às 03:14)

Uma pequena ilustração da tarde de ontem, penúltimo dia do ano:

Cerca das 16h, na Póvoa de Santa Iria, para Leste:





Pouco antes das 17h, a vontade era ter ido pela esquerda, rumo ao Alentejo, mas...





...rumo ao trânsito citadino, direcção SSW:





Poente urbano possível:





Dois marcos da 'paisagem citadina lisboeta', quando a luz do poente espreitou por baixo dos estratocumulus:





Adeus Lisboa? ...nah, viagem impossível :





Neste momento, *6,7ºC* em Santa Iria; *7,7ºC* na Escola.

Às 00h a crista anticiclónica sobre a Península Ibérica ainda persistia, o vento aqui é fraco de W/WSW.





Distribuição das temperaturas às 02h é algo confusa. Cabo Carvoeiro mostra que a circulação já é claramente oceânica, é resultado da temperatura superficial da água e do vento de Oeste:





O vento fraco e de rumo variável conforme a topografia e brisas ou calmas locais explica a diversidade de temperaturas:


----------



## N_Fig (31 Dez 2020 às 03:31)

Chove bem na Figueira


----------



## david 6 (31 Dez 2020 às 04:38)

algum nevoeiro e *-0.7ºC*


----------



## Toby (31 Dez 2020 às 06:45)

StormRic disse:


> É interessante notar que Alcobaça, por exemplo, não tinha na previsão de temperaturas a esta hora um valor assim baixo, *3,3ºC*, o que me faz pensar que estava prevista uma mais rápida descida das massas de ar nesta corrente de noroeste e portanto substituição da massa de ar fria:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para completar


----------



## srr (31 Dez 2020 às 08:43)

Abrantes 2º

Tá nevoeiro, 2 graus, aguaceiros, gelo nos vales :

Resumindo : Tudo menos NEVE :-)


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Dez 2020 às 10:59)

Bom dia,
Por aqui a mínima foi de 4,8°C, e só não foi mais fria porque entretanto entrou a frente quente e a temperatura deu um pulo. 
Entretanto a frente quente rendeu 1,3 mm, muito mais do que eu realmente esperava.  

Ontem o dia acabou assim: 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 13,9°C
Mín: 4,2°C 

Neste momento estão 11,9°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Dez 2020 às 12:15)

Bom dia,

Esta última manhã do ano, segue com nevoeiro praticamente cerrado, e bem fresca, logo cedo ainda chuviscou.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Dez 2020 às 12:26)

Bom dia pessoal, 

Manhã com alguns aguaceiros , e boas abertas! Acumulado de 1mm , e 13.8ºc actuais , feliz ano novo 2021 para todos  Fica uma foto desta manha!




Arco-íris by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## david 6 (31 Dez 2020 às 13:51)

minima de *-1ºC*, pelos vistos caiu uns pingos com temperatura de 1ºC e tal às 8h e pouco


----------



## StormRic (31 Dez 2020 às 14:49)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Fica uma foto desta manha!



Obrigado, bom ano, o melhor possível! Espectacular foto, Almada e Lisboa para além do arco-íris, parecem flutuar na iluminação da aberta!

A frente fria entrou já na RLC.





Talvez seja aquela banda esfarrapada de ecos de precipitação, ainda a norte da região de Lisboa:





A imagem de satélite e massas de ar também não é clara:





Entretanto, as mínimas de ontem:





Hoje as mínimas não chegaram perto daqueles valores.

*6,5ºC* em Santa Iria, *13,0ºC* agora, já houve *13,9ºC* às 14h05.

Vento tem vindo a aumentar gradualmente desde a madrugada, está agora entre 20 e 35 Km/h, rajadas até 43 Km/h, tem rodado de WSW para WNW e até temporariamente de NW.

A humidade relativa manteve-se acima dos 80% (máximo de 85%) desde as 5h e até cerca das 11h. Desde então baixou até aos 60%.


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Dez 2020 às 15:01)

Sigo com aguaceiros fracos a moderados neste momento.


----------



## david 6 (31 Dez 2020 às 15:07)

começa a cair chuviscos, vêm intenso


----------



## StormRic (31 Dez 2020 às 15:23)

Os ecos já se parecem mais com uma frente, já passou Peniche, chega a Santarém agora:





Por aqui, Póvoa e Santa iria, as três estações de referência mostram o mesmo acumulado dos quatro aguaceiros fracos que caíram durante a manhã, até às 10h30: *0,8 mm*.
A estação WU junto à estação CF da Póvoa não é de confiança, a sua instalação pode não estar correcta.






Os acumulados nas estações por onde a frente já passou são relativamente escassos, < 8 mm, em geral à volta dos 3 a 5 mm.


----------



## david 6 (31 Dez 2020 às 16:18)

chuva moderada agora


----------



## N_Fig (31 Dez 2020 às 16:32)

Esteve a chover há uns minutos




Acho que desta vez apanhei melhor o arco-íris que ontem


----------



## david 6 (31 Dez 2020 às 17:32)

1.6mm acumulado, 10.5ºC

Feliz 2021 para todos , que seja um ano melhor para todos (pior deve ser dificil...)


----------



## N_Fig (31 Dez 2020 às 17:34)

Começa agora de novo a chover com alguma intensidade
Bom ano para todos!


----------



## Geopower (31 Dez 2020 às 17:54)

A reportar da praia da Fonte da Telha.
Final do último dia do ano com céu muito nublado e aguaceiros fracos. Vento moderado de NW com rajadas.
Bom ano de 2021 para todos com muita saúde e bons eventos meteorológicos!

Panorâmica a SW:


----------



## VimDePantufas (31 Dez 2020 às 17:59)

Boa tarde,
Aqui pelo Oeste vamos com 10,3ºC, tem chovido de quando em vez mas nada de extraordinário.
Votos de um excelente Ano Novo com muita saúde para todos.


----------



## Candy (31 Dez 2020 às 19:08)

Dia bastante fresco com aguaceiros dispersos e gélidos, em Peniche, com algum vento que intensificou ao escurecer. O normal por cá.

Passei para desejar a todos os membros do fórum, e a todos os que nos acompanham, um bom ano! Um 2021 com muita saúde para todos!  O resto a gente faz!



Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (31 Dez 2020 às 19:18)

Boa Noite

2020 despede-se com períodos de boas abertas de sol e céu parcialmente nublado, sendo acompanhado por chuva fraca nestas últimas duas horas, rendendo *2,1 mm *até agora. 
Dezembro chega ao fim com *59,7 mm* (até agora) acumulados, um valor abaixo do normal (98 mm), mas já deu para presenciar um mês natalício como já não se via há algum tempo  
Como ainda não terminou o evento, amanhã logo farei as contas da precipitação e os extremos deste ano 

Extremos desta semana:
Terça: *8,3ºC / 12,8ºC / 4,2 mm *
Quarta: *6,2ºC / 12,9ºC *
Quinta: *5,0ºC **/ **14,7ºC **/ **2,1 mm *

T. Atual: *12,0ºC *
HR: 80%
Vento: W-NW / 3,2 Km/h

Recordações de 2020:  

*. *Fevereiro extremamente seco e quente; 
*. *Forte instabilidade nos meses de Abril/Maio com trovoadas severas e consequentes inundações; 
*. *Maio bastante chuvoso, com cerca de 150% do valor mensal; 
*. *Trovoada monumental numa madrugada de Julho (não me recordo do dia); 
*. *Ciclone subtropical Alpha, no dia 18 de Setembro; 
*. *Precipitação intensa e persistente no dia 18 de Outubro (Depressão Bárbara); 
*. *Novembro quente e muito seco; 
*. *Depressão Dora, dia 4 de Dezembro. 

Este deverá ser o meu último post deste ano. Aproveito para desejar um ótimo e feliz 2021 para todos com muita saúde e alegria, que ele nos traga o início do fim desta maldita pandemia e, claro, bons eventos meteorológicos


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Dez 2020 às 19:25)

Bem, a frente por aqui rendeu um valor espetacular de 0,2 mm. Assim sendo, o dia acabou com um acumulado de 1,5 mm, dentro do esperado para aqui.  Infelizmente, o grosso da precipitação passou ao lado, no eixo Barreiro-Montijo, sendo que em Corroios, vendo pelo radar, nem deve ter chovido.

Hoje também foi um dia mais quente. A máxima chegou quase aos 15°C, bem ameno. 
Entretanto o vento também aumentou após a passagem da frente, mas agora acalmou. Estão 11,9°C e céu nublado.

Desejo a todos os membros um feliz 2021 e que o ano que vem seja bem melhor que o que passou! 



RStorm disse:


> Boa Noite
> 
> 2020 despede-se com períodos de boas abertas de sol e céu parcialmente nublado, sendo acompanhado por chuva fraca nestas últimas duas horas, rendendo *2,1 mm *até agora.
> Dezembro chega ao fim com *59,7 mm* (até agora) acumulados, um valor abaixo do normal (98 mm), mas já deu para presenciar um mês natalício como já não se via há algum tempo
> ...


Amigo, as trovoadas foram no dia 21.


----------



## Northern Lights (31 Dez 2020 às 19:27)

Sigo com céu nublado e 11,2 °C.
Durante a tarde registaram-se alguns aguaceiros, com uma máxima de 14,2 °C

Bom ano a todos! 

Enviado do meu HD1903 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ZéCa (31 Dez 2020 às 21:46)

Boa noite!
Agora com 10,3ºC. A não descer tanto como ontem. Faz algum tempo que se mantém estável.
Melhor ano de 2021 para todos!


----------



## N_Fig (31 Dez 2020 às 22:50)

Volta a chover na Figueira, e ouvi trovoada


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Dez 2020 às 23:38)

Bem, este ano está quase a acabar mas ainda continua a acumular precipitação. Neste momento chove e o acumulado segue nos 2,3 mm. Querem ver que ainda chego aos 100 mm em dezembro antes da meia-noite mais desejada de 2020?


----------



## RStorm (2 Jan 2021 às 16:24)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Amigo, as trovoadas foram no dia 21.


Obrigado pelo esclarecimento amigo  Um bom ano para si e para os seus


----------



## DaniFR (2 Jan 2021 às 21:31)

Delete 

Tópico errado


----------

